# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Γειά σε όλους! (νέο μέλος)

## mare12

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Νομίζω ότι χρειάζομαι βοήθεια και δε ξέρω απο πού να αρχίσω...ίσως και το ότι αποφάσισα να γράψω εδώ να είναι ένα πρώτο βήμα και να μπορέσει κάποιος απο εσάς να μου δώσει κατεύθυνση. 

Είμαι γυναίκα 32 ετών και απο τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου, "κάνω δίαιτα".

Είμαι 1.65 και τώρα ζυγίζω 62 κιλά. Το ανώτερο που έχω φτάσει είναι 72 και το κατώτερο 57,5 ύστερα από παρακολούθηση διατροφολόγου...η καλύτερη εποχή της ζωής μου, όπου έχανα 1 κιλό την εβδομάδα. 

Το θέμα είναι ότι τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια είναι για μένα άθλια. Το πρόβλημα είναι συναισθηματικής φύσης και εξαιτίας των σκαμπανεβασμάτων στη ψυχολογία κάνω ακρότητες. Μπορεί να τρώω μόνο πρωτεΐνη για μέρες και ύστερα να πλακώνομαι στις σοκολάτες για καμιά δεκαριά μέρες. Και όταν λέω σοκολάτες δεν εννοώ μία ούτε δυο ούτε τρεις.....εννοώ 2 σακουλάκια με μινι σοκολατάκια και μετά απο ένα 2ωρο 2-3 σοκοφρέτες, κρίσεις νυχτερινές και να κάθομαι να φτιάχνω pancakes μεσ τα μεσανυχτα, να σηκώνομαι απ το κρεβάτι και να τρέχω να παρω σοκολάτες. Σαν υπνωτισμένη. Ξέρω οτι έχω τσακίσει και το νευρικό μου σύστημα και τον οργανισμό μου. Κατά καιρούς εχω πάρει παντός είδους λιποδιαλύτες, εχω κάνει πρωτεϊνικές δίαιτες...και τώρα σκέφτομαι να αρχίσω τα ladose τόσο για τη συμπεριφορά μου (έχω τα μαύρα μου τα χάλια και ψυχολογικά) αλλά και στον εθισμό μου με τα γλυκά.

Η εξάρτηση με τα γλυκά έχει επιδεινωθεί άσχημα τον τελευταίο μήνα σε σημείο να με πιάνουν ταχυπαλμίες και αυπνίες απο τις τρελές ποσότητες ζάχαρης. Και μου έχει γίνει και έμμονη ιδέα...κοιμάμαι και ξυπνάω με τη σκέψη οτι "σήμερα δεν πρέπει να φαω γλυκό" αλλά δεν μπορώ να συγκρατήσω τον εαυτό μου. Καμιά ιδεα;

----------


## sweetOctober

Με συγχωρείς αλλά δε μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω, να σου πω μόνο καλωσήρθες, και ότι τα ανώτερα αλλά και τα τωρινά κιλά σου μια χαρά είναι για το ύψος σου. Αυτό που πρέπει να κοιτάξεις είναι τη διατροφική σου συμπεριφορά που επηρεάζει τόσο το ψυχισμό σου, αλλά και το αντίστροφο. Αυτά που περιγράφεις είναι μια τρέλα, απορώ πως αντέχεις. Εύχομαι σύντομα να βρείς το δρόμο σου και να νιώσεις καλύτερα :thumbup:

----------


## mare12

Ευχαριστώ πολύ:thumbup:

----------


## nowwhat

Καλησπερα,

Αρχικα θα σου προτεινα να μετακινησεις το τοπικ σε καποιο απο τα πολυσυχναστα τοπικ οπως βουλιμια, γενικα για τις διατροφικες διαταραχες, μπαινουν πολλα παιδια και θα δουν το θεμα σου.

Ειμαι νεο μελος και γω, αλλα αυτο που θα ηθελα να σου πω ειναι οτι ειμαστε πολλοι ανθρωποι που αντιμετοπιζουμε μικροπροβληματακια με την σχεση μας με το φαγητο οποτε μην νιωθεις μονη σου...

----------


## mare12

Εκει ήμουν τώρα και διάβαζα, στη βουλιμία/υπερφαγία γιατί είδα οτι τα συμπτώματα είναι παρόμοια. δε ξέρω πως γίνεται αυτό που μου είπες(η μετακίνηση). Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ ! :-)

----------


## nowwhat

Και εγω δεν ξερω να σου πω για την μετακινηση ... αλλα αν θελεις γραψε εκει ενα νεο τοπικ...

----------


## Eli_ed

Mare καλωσόρισες στο φόρουμ :)
Αυτό που μας περιγράφεις είναι όντως πολύ δύσκολο και σοβαρό και απορώ πως καταφέρνεις να κρατηθείς στα κιλά που είσαι... 
Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι η ψυχολογία σου επιβαρύνεται όσο δεν φαντάζεσαι από τα υπερφαγικά σου ξεσπάσματα. Η ινσουλίνη και η γλυκόζη σου κάνουν πάρτι μέσα στο σώμα σου και όταν πέφτει η γλυκόζη νιώθεις τόσο πεσμένη που πέφτεις και πάλι με τα μούτρα στη σοκολάτα. 
Προφανώς έχεις υποστεί μεγάλο στρες και στεναχώρια ώστε το εγκέφαλος σου να σου ζητάει απεγνωσμένα ένα ανέβασμα και έτσι καταφεύγεις στην εύκολη λύση που είναι η σοκολάτα. Μόνο που η σοκολάτα σε βάζει σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο, σε ένα τρελό τρενάκι και σε πάει μία πανω και μία κάτω χωρίς όμως να μπορείς να σταματήσεις. 

Θα σου πρότεινα να φροντίσεις την διατροφή σου ώστε να μπορέσεις να μειώσεις τις υπογλυκαιμίες σου. Χρειάζεται να κάνεις συχνά μικρά γεύματα μέσα στην ημέρα, ανά τρίωρο, για να μπορέσεις να κρατάς τη γλυκόζη στο αίμα σου σταθερή και θα πρέπει να επιλέγεις τροφές που δεν θα ανεβάζουν απότομα τη γλυκόζη σου, δηλαδή τροφές που δεν περιέχουν ζάχαρη και λευκό αλεύρι. Γενικά είναι καλό για ένα διάστημα να αποφεύγεις τροφές επεξεργασμένες και να το γυρίσεις λίγο σε πιο φυσική διατροφή, με φρούτα, λαχανικά, καλές πηγές πρωτεΐνης, προϊόντα ολικής άλεσης όπως κρίθινα παξιμάδια και ψωμί μαύρο πολύσπορο, ξηρούς καρπούς ανάλτους - άψητους, καλά έλαια όπως το ελαιόλαδο κτλ. Όταν έχεις τάση για να φας σοκολάτα, θα φροντίζεις ποτέ μα ποτέ να μην την τρως νηστική! Θα έχεις φάει πάντα πρώτα το γεύμα σου και μετά θα φας όση σοκολάτα θέλεις. Έτσι η γλυκόζη στο αίμα σου δεν θα κάνει τόσο έντονα σκαμπανευάσματα και θα μπορέσεις να συγκρατηθείς και να φας λιγότερο από τι θα έτρωγες με άδειο στομάχι. 

Αν θέλεις να πάρεις μία ιδέα έλα στο τόπικ τρίωρα και τριάδες που κάνουμε διατροφή για την αποφυγή υπερφαγικών επεισοδίων. Εκεί θα μπορέσεις να πάρεις πολλές ιδέες για τη διατροφή που χρειάζεται να κάνεις για να ισορροπήσεις, να μπορέσεις να αποφύγεις τα ξεσπάσματα και κυρίως να νιώσεις μέσα σου ισορροπία και να μπορέσεις να διαχειριστείς και με καθαρότερο μυαλό το ότι σοβαρό συμβαίνει στην προσωπική σου ζωή :). 
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...=178#pid250669

----------


## mare12

Καλημέρα:) ναι όσο πρόλαβα διάβασα χτες και τώρα πάω να συνεχίσω. Ήδη με έχετε βοηθήσει...θα κάνω λίστα με ψώνια και θα εξαφανίσω ο,τι λευκό αλεύρι κυκλοφορεί γιατί ακόμα και χτες την ώρα που έγραψα το πρώτο μήνυμα, στο φούρνο είχα μπισκότα να ψηνονται..."τρατζικ". Το καλό είναι ότι έφαγα τα μισά (γιατί στο μεσοδιάστημα διάβαζα στο φορουμ)...το κακό είναι οτι τα υπόλοιπα παραμένουν και λέω να μην κάνω το γνωστό "ας τα φάω σήμερα να μην πάνε χαμένα μωρέ και απο αύριο δίαιτα" που κάνω πάντα. Πάω πάω...καλημέρα! χίλια ευχαριστώ Eli!:)

----------


## florage

mare12 στο ιδιο καζανι βραζουμε πολλες εδω μεσα, το βασικοτερο ειναι να διαγνωσουμε οτι υπαρχει θεμα και μετα να πιστεψουμε οτι απο την στιγμη που θεμε υπαρχει τροπος να το καταπολεμησουμε... 
κι εγω μια ζωη διαιτα κανω διακοπτομενη με μεγαλα διαστηματα υπερφαγιας και τα δικα μου σκαμπανευασματα ηταν την ταξης των 30 κιλων! να φανταστεις σε προηγουμενη δουλεια καποιος μου εβγαλε παρατσουκλι Φλωρα η πτυσσομενη! αφου μεσα σε διαστημα 4-5 μηνων μπορουσες να με δεις και στα 95 κιλα και στα 65! πραγματικα tragic!!! 

τωρα πια καταλλαβα οτι για το χαλι μου ευθυνονται οι "λατρεμενες " μου διαιτες που υποσχονταν θαυματα, μεγαλες απωλιες κιλων σε μικρα χρονικα διαστηματα. αν δεν αγαπησουμε το σωμα μας στο τωρα, αν δεν ταχτουμε στο να του προσφερουμε αυτα που πραγματικα χρειαζεται ωστε να μην ξεσπαει αν δεν βαλουμε στο μυαλουδακι μας οτι αυτη η διαδικασια δεν εχει χρονικα περιθωρια αλλα θα ειναι για παντα δεν προκειται να βγουμε απο αυτον τον φαυλο κυκλο. χρειαζεται πολυ υπομονη, αλλαγη σκεψης, και πολυ αγαπη προς εμας.

----------


## giorgosdelta

Καλησπέρα Μαρία και καλώς ήλθες.
Είσαι μια χαρά στα κιλά σου, οπότε το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να βάλεις ένα σωστό πρόγραμμα στην καθημερινή σου διατροφή, να τρως όση ζάχαρη και σοκολάτα χρειάζεσαι κάθε μέρα, την ίδια αυτή μέρα κι όχι μαζεμένη μια φορά τη βδομάδα.

----------


## Ασημένια

Μare καλώς ήλθες! Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τη ζωή μου χωρίς γλυκά και ειδικά σοκολάτα! Ακόμα και όταν δεν τα τρώω τα ονειρεύομαι :crazy: . Εχω κάνει πολλές προσπάθειες να τα κόψω/ελαττώσω με την τελευταία να έχει ξεκινήσει πριν δύο μήνες περίπου και να πηγαίνει σχετικά καλά. Αυτό που μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω είναι ότι όσο συχνότερα και περισσότερα τρώς τόσο συχνότερα και περισσότερο τα ζητάς. Αν προσπαθήσεις να μείνεις λίγες μέρες εντελώς μακριά ακόμα και απο το μέλι όμως και γενικά απο τις γλυκιές γεύσεις, όχι πολύ γλυκαντικό,ούτε γλυκά υποκατάστατα κλπ τοτέ θα εκπλαγείς απο το πόσο λιγότερο θα τα ζητάς και πόσο ευκολότερα θα ικανοποιείσαι. Σε εμένα έχει δουλέψει πάντως και ενώ παλιά στα υπερφαγικά μου έτρωγα μόνο γλυκά και σοκολατοειδή στα 2 τελευταία λιγωνόμουν και σιχαινόμουν πολύ γρήγορα.
Καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθεια!

----------


## mare12

@florage... όντως βράζουμε στο ίδιο καζάνι... τωρα που ειπα καζάνι σκέφτηκα καζαν ντιπι...χιχιχι! σήμερα δεν έχω φάει ζάχαρη! σε παρακολουθώ και στο άλλο topic. κάνω τα 3ωρα/3αδα που με μάθατε απο χτες...μακαρι να πάνε όλα καλά!

@giorgosdelta καλώς σας βρήκα...μακάρι να είχα συναίσθηση του μέτρου...προς το παρόν δεν την έχω γι αυτό είμαι εδώ απο χτες και όταν με τρώνε τα χέρια μου αντί να ψαχουλεύω και να σκαρφαλώνω στα ντουλάπια της κουζίνας να δω μήπως και εχει παραπέσει πίσω-πίσω κανα σοκολατίνι, μπαίνω εδω και απασχολούμαι. Κρατιεμαι μέχρι στιγμής...:)

@Ασημένια καλώς σε βρήκα!!! τι θα κάνουμε ε; απορώ με μερικούς που λένε "α δεν είμαι του γλυκου..."και το εννοούν! τους θαυμάζω μακάρι να ήμουν έτσι. άνετα ζουσα μονο με γλυκά . Αυτο που λες το πιστεύω, οτι δηλαδή πρέπει να κόψω τελείως την πρόσληψη ζάχαρης για να πάψω να είμαι εθισμένη αλλά δε νομίζω να τα καταφέρω. Δε νιώθω ακόμα τόσο δυνατή. Σήμερα πάντως μόνο ασπαρτάμη έβαλα στον καφέ . Μπράβο σου που τα κατάφερνεις !!! μακαρι σιγά σιγά να τα καταφέρω κ εγώ.

----------


## Ασημένια

> _Originally posted by mare12_
> 
> 
> @Ασημένια καλώς σε βρήκα!!! τι θα κάνουμε ε; απορώ με μερικούς που λένε "α δεν είμαι του γλυκου..."και το εννοούν! τους θαυμάζω μακάρι να ήμουν έτσι. άνετα ζουσα μονο με γλυκά . Αυτο που λες το πιστεύω, οτι δηλαδή πρέπει να κόψω τελείως την πρόσληψη ζάχαρης για να πάψω να είμαι εθισμένη αλλά δε νομίζω να τα καταφέρω. Δε νιώθω ακόμα τόσο δυνατή. Σήμερα πάντως μόνο ασπαρτάμη έβαλα στον καφέ . Μπράβο σου που τα κατάφερνεις !!! μακαρι σιγά σιγά να τα καταφέρω κ εγώ.


Ελά ντε τι θα κάνουμε;! Εμένα αυτοί οι τύποι μου φαίνονατι εξωγήινοι!Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι βάζουν το κουταλάκι με τη μερέντα στο στόμα τους και δε νιώθουν αυτό που νιώθω εγώ! Πάντως και αυτοί που το λένε το απολαμβάνουν το γλυκό, τους αρέσει απλά δεν το ζητάνε αρρωστημένα όπως εμείς. Ασε που μεταξύ μας η πλειονότητα είναι ξινοί, τυχαίο είναι;χιχι
Εγώ όποτε μπαίνω σε ζαχαροπλαστείο θέλω να βάλω τα κλάμματα και κυριολεκτώ!Γιατί θέλω να δοκιμάσω ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ και στεναχωριέμαι που δεν μπορώ. Το ίδιο παθαίνω και στον αντίστοιχο διάδρομο στα σούπερ μάρκετ. Οσο και να έχω φτιάξει την διατροφή μου σε σχέση με παλιότερα, αυτό δεν μπορώ να το διορθώσω. Και τώρα μπορεί να τα ζητάω λιγότερο αλλά όταν βλέπω κάποιον να τρώει ζηλεύω απίστευτα και θέλω να του το πάρω απο τα χέρια.
Απλά έχω συνειδητοποίησει ότι στο συγκεκριμένο "τομέα" θα είμαι πάντα "δυστυχισμένη":sniffle:, γιατί και ένα γλυκό την ημέρα να μου δίνεις πάλι δεν μου φτάνει, εγώ θέλω να χορταίνω με γλυκά και γιαυτό και τις περισσότερες φορές προτιμώ το καθόλου απο το λίγο.
Μπορεί και να μην έδωσα πολύ κουράγιο δεν ξέρω αλλά ήθελα να μοιραστώ και εγώ τον πόνο μου και να καταλάβεις ότι συμπάσχω απόλυτα!
Ακόμα και η μία ημέρα αποχής είναι σημαντική, μπράβο! Σε εμένα κάνουν καλή δουλειά και τα φρούτα, και τα φρέσκα και τα αποξηραμένα την έχουν την γλύκα τους. Απο τώρα ονειρεύομαι τα σταφυλάκια, με το κιλό τα τρώω!

----------


## mare12

Ασημένια με έκανες και γέλασα τρελά με τις περιγραφές σου...εγώ περνάω και ζουπάω τα κρουασάν στους διαδρόμους...πάντα. 

Μήπως να γίνουμε κ εμείς ξινές; δε ξέρω μήπως είναι στάση ζωής! να πούμε "δεν τρώω γλυκά δε μ'αρέσουν. προτιμώ το γιαούρτι" ατάκα συνοδευόμενη με γκριμάτσα δυσαρέσκειας και τουπέ, μπας και το πιστέψουμε και το κάνουμε κιόλας.

Αφού σου αρέσουν τα φρούτα...τυχερή είσαι!!! 

κ εγώ ψηφίζω καθόλου γλυκό γιατί λίγο ξέρω ότι δεν θα ναι... :fake sniffle:

----------


## Ασημένια

Νομίζω εγώ γέλασα περισσότερο με το ζούμπηγμα,χαχαχα λες ψέματαααα!
Ρε θέλω να πάω να πω στον Στουρνάρα να τους βάλουν φόρο 1000%, σοκολάτα και 100εύρω, μόνο έτσι θα σωθώ!
Καλά εγώ ούτε με το γιαούρτι σώζομαι, και αυτό το τρώω σε γλυκιά μορφή. Αυτό και η κρέμα βρώμης με έχει σώσει πλάκα πλάκα, βάζω γλυκαντικό και μπόλικη κανέλα και είναι μούρλια.
Και εσύ του καθόλου ε; Καλέ με κερνάνε γλυκό, λέω όχι, μου λένε γιατί;αφου τρέλαινεσαι για γλυκά και μου έρχεται να τους πώ καλά αφού επιμένεις κράτα το κομμάτι και δώσε μου το υπόλοιπο ταψί,χαχα! Αλήθεια έχω πρόβλημα και όταν μου λένε μερικοί είμαι και εγώ γλυκατζής/ού, όταν αποκαλύπτομαι με κοιτάνε σαν άλιεν, οπότε σκάω! Μόνο η μαμά μου με καταλαβαίνει γιατί είναι ίδια. Ασε που έχω διαβάσει ότι ο εθισμός στη ζάχαρη μετάβιβάζεται απο γονίδιο και απο τότε είμαι σίγουρη ποιά φταίει. Γκρρρ
(χαχαχα ακόμα γελάω με το ζούμπηγμα, να σαι καλά μου έφτιαξες το κέφι)
Α Μαρε καλωσήρθες βρε!Σου αρέσουν τα γλυκά είπεσ ε; Α εγώ δεν τρώω γλυκά, δεν μ'αρέσουν, προτιμώ το γιαούρτι και τα μαρουλόφυλλα! (Εντάξει μπήκα στο ρόλο; έπεισα; χαχαχα)
Ελα κρατάμε γερά, είμαι και εγώ μια μέρα καθαρή και προχωράμε!!!!!!

----------


## mare12

Καλημέρες!

Ασημένια μου αυτές οι ατάκες σου είναι οκ εντάξει τι να πω...δηλαδή τις διαβάζω και τις ξαναδιαβάζω!

Πίτουρο βρώμης τρώω κ εγώ...κάνει δουλείτσα ναι. Προχτές εντόπισα σοκολάτες αντικατάστασης από γνωστή εταιρεία-δίαιτα. Είναι λέει χωρίς ζάχαρη και με ελάχιστους υδατάνθρακες. Δεν πήρα όμως γιατί είναι αυτό το 'καθόλου' που πολύ σωστά έγραψες. Και να πάρω μία για περίπτωση ανάγκης, ξέρω οτι δεν θα μείνω εκεί. Το καλό είναι ότι έχει και αλεύρι ολικής με χαμηλό υδατάνθρακα. Δεν το πήρα ακόμη. Να κάνω μια εβδομάδα αποχή απο υπερφαγικά επεισόδια και μετά βλέποντας και κάνοντας. Σαν εναλλακτική πάντως, δείχνει καλή.

Ώστε μεταβιβάζεται γονιδιακά ε; ωραία...άλλος ένας λόγος που θα πρέπει κ εγώ να μαζευτώ γιατί ο πατέρας μου είναι με ινσουλίνη. Η μητέρα μου τσακίζει τα γλυκά μετά τις 11 το βράδυ αλλά δεν έχει σάκχαρο. Έχει χοληστερίνη απο τα κοψίδια.


ζυγίστηκα και είμαι 300 γραμμάρια παραπάνω απο προχτες με τη διατροφή και την αποχή...αν ειναι δυνατόν. Είχε μάθει ο οργανισμός μονοφαγία ζάχαρης και μια μέρα έφαγα σωστά και πάχυνα! χαχαχαχα! αντε να δούμε...

Tassos67 καλά δεν ντράπηκες να μας το πεις αυτό κατάμουτρα; :P Ασημένια μη του μιλάμε "τουτουνού" είναι από το αντίθετο στρατόπεδο! :P 

Η εξάρτηση βέβαια παραμένει εξάρτηση και σε καταλαβαίνω...και δεν απορώ τι έβρισκες στα πιτόγυρα..είναι και αυτά πανάθεμά τα πειρασμός! 

Καλημέρα :) !!!

----------


## Ασημένια

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> 
> Ξινός εξωγήϊνος ευπειθώς αναφέρω! Αυτά που περιγράφεις τα πάθαινα κι εγώ αλλά στο ψητοπωλείο και στο super market στα τμήματα αλλαντικών, τυριών και κρεοπωλείου. Σε όποια πόλη κι αν πήγαινα όταν πέρναγα έξω από ψητοπωλείο δοκίμαζα σουβλάκια και πιτόγυρα ότι κι αν είχα φάει προηγουμένως. Για φαντάσου, σε κάθε πόλη που πήγαινες ταξίδι να έμπαινες σε κάθε ζαχαροπλαστείο που συναντούσες και να έπαιρνες μια από όλα...κάτι τέτοιο. Ζαχαροπλαστικός τουρισμός!
> Με την αλλαγή διατροφής μπόρεσα και ισορρόπησα. Ήρθε φυσικά κι αβίαστα, από μόνο του. Τώρα πια ούτε το σκέφτομαι καν. Μια φορά την εβδομάδα ψητοπωλείο. Μέχρι και ο αιματοκρίτης μου έπεσε έξι μονάδες.
> Μπορεί να είναι παντελώς διαφορετική η σύσταση της τροφής που μας διεγείρει όπως και η χημική διεργασία αλλά πιστεύω ότι και σε σας είναι δυνατή η απεξάρτηση σας. Το πως θα γίνει αυτό βέβαια είναι άλλο θέμα αλλά ο καθένας έχει το "κουμπί" του.
> *Πραγματικά τώρα απορώ τι στην ευχή βρίσκετε στην αηδιαστική merenda!!!*


:shocked2::shocked2::shocked2:ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ, λέγε πλανήτη καταγωγής!ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ! Λοιπόν αυθυποβολή, θα γράφω αυτή τη φράση 100 φορές την ημέρα και άλλες 100 απο μέσα μου. Μπορεί στο τέλος να πειστώ που ξέρεις...
Πέρα απο την πλάκα,χωρίς να υποτιμώ τη δική σου προσπάθεια απεξάρτησης και ειλικρινά ΜΠΡΑΒΟ, νομίζω είσαι σε καλύτερη μοίρα γιατί πέρα απο τα πιτόγυρα τα υπόλοιπα μπορείς να τα έχεις στη διατροφή σου καθημερινά. Και όλο και κάτι σου προσφέρουν βρε αδερφέ, δεν είναι κενές θερμίδες. Ασε που τυριά και αλλαντικά έχουν βγεί ένας σκασμός light, light merenda δεν παίζει να βγεί ΠΟΤΕ!
(Το κατέβασμα του αιματοκρίτη εσύ το είπες για καλό; :wow: Καλέ πέτα απο εδώ καμιά μοναδούλα:spin:)

----------


## Ασημένια

Μαρε καλημέρα!!!Τώρα σε διάβασα γιατί έγραφα (τα πνεύματα των μεγάλων chocoholic συναντιούνται :lol: )
Το πίτουρο βρώμης έχει μεγάλη διαφορά απο την επεξεργασμένη; Γιατί εγώ παίρνω την κλασσική μάρκα που είναι και κομμένη κιόλας γιατί φοβάμαι μπας και το πιτούρο δεν μου αρέσει.Λες την άλλη φορά να το τολμήσω;
Απο σοκολάτες εγώ είχα πάρει κάτι σοκολατάκια s&b, μαύρα χωρίς ζάχαρη και με ικανοποιούσαν αρκετά.Τώρα έχω την Παύλιδης 70% αλλά γενικά με τη μαύρη σοκολάτα δεν ξεφεύγω, μου αρέσει τόσο όσο, για την γάλακτος πάλι ας μην μιλήσω.
Μην δίνεις σημασία στη ζυγαριά, αποχή εσύ και θα δεις πόσο θα σε ανταμείψει. Ασε που χωρίς ζάχαρη μειώνεται και η κυτταρίτιδα, αυτό που το πας;Δεν λυγίζουμε είπαμε!:bouncy:
(Εγώ ξύπνησα με τρελή λιγούρα και έφαγα 3 πτι μπερ ολικής, ξανακύλησα στις βλακειούλες, αλλά τεσπά αν σκεφτείς ότι διπλά στο πάγκο ήταν ένα κουτί με καταϊφάκια λες μικρό το κακό)

----------


## mare12

Ασημένια μου εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ περισσότερο η γεύση του πιτουρου απο το κουάκερ. Και η δίαιτα που έκανα δεν το επέτρεπε γιατί ισχυρίζεται οτι το κουάκερ έχει παραπάνω υδατάνθρακες σε σχέση με το πίτουρο.

Η ψυχολογία μου πάντως είναι σε πολύ καλύτερη φάση και ανάμεσα στα 2 (λίγα παραπάνω κιλάκια σε σχέση με το ψυχολογία στο πάτωμα) προτιμώ το πρώτο. 

Εγώ γυμναστήριο θέλω αλλά εδώ που είμαι οι επιλογές είναι περιορισμένες. είδα οτι κάνεις ποδήλατο..και με έβαλες σε σκέψεις. στο πατρικό έχω κ εγώ ενα στατικό και σκέφτομαι μήπως κάνω κανένα πέρασμα σήμερα και το πάρω. Ορμόνες της χαραααας here we come! :D

----------


## florage

mare12 ετσι ακριβως ειναι, τι ειναι 2 ψωροκιλα (στην περιπτωση μου 4) μπροστα στην ανεβασμενη διαθεση την γνωση οτι κανεις κατι καλο για σενα το οποιο αν μη τι αλλο δεν θα σου προσθεσει βαρος (ισα ισα θα αλαφρυνει την συνειδηση και μακροπροθεσμα με σωστη ψυχολογια θα μπορεις να διωξεις και βαρος...) το να νιωθεις ανθρωπος ισοροπημενος κι οχι ερμαιο της λιχουδιας σου...
οσο για την σοκολατα, κι εγω την σιχαινομαι, την μισω, ουτε να την βλεπω! :p
αλλα το σωζω κι εγω με τα s&b και δεν αποκλειω το κακαο απο την καθημερινοτητα μου. δεν ειναι αυτο που μας κανει κακο, η ζαχαρη ειναι ουσιαστικα. ετσι στις δυσκολες μερες που την θελω απεγνωσμενα ενα γαλατακι με κακαο ενα σοκολατακι απο τα παραπανω (εστω και 2 και 3 αλλα μεχρι εκει) ενα γιαουρτι ή μια κρεμουλα με γλυκαντικο και κακαο θα με ξεγελασουν... εκει που δεν θα με εφτανε ολο το περιπτερο (και θα μου ηταν και τοσο ευκολο αφου το περιπτερο ειναι και δικο μου και περναω πολλες ωρες εδω μεσα :p)

----------


## Ασημένια

Τέλεια την επόμενη φορά θα πάρω πίτουρο να δοκιμάσω! αλλά μην τρελαίνεσαι με τουσ υδατάνθρακες, εγώ μετά απο περιορισμό υδατανθράκων έκανα τα πιο μεγάλα και σε διάρκεια και σε ποσότητα υπερφαγικά ever! Πέριορισε τους στην αρχή ναι αλλά όχι για πολύ, μην ξεχνάς ότι είναι αυτοί που μας ανεβάζουν την διάθεση και μας δίνουν ενέργεια γιαυτό και μετά απο μεγάλη αποχή πέφτουμε με τα μούτρα στις σοκολάτες. μόνο το πίτουρο κράτα απο τη dukan όλα τα άλλα κάντα delete!
Και ναι ναι να πάς να πάρεις το ποδηλατάκι σου! :yes: Εγώ δίνω μάχη κάθε μέρα με τον εαυτό μου να ανέβω αλλά η αίσθηση μετά είναι υπέροχη! Πότε ποδήλατο πότε περπάτημα, πρέπει κάτι να κάνουμε!
Φλώρα περίπτερο είπες; Δηλαδή έχεις κάθε μέρα στη μούρη σου πουράκια, σοκολάτες, τουλούμπες και όλες αυτά τα αηδιαστικά πράγματα; Πωπώ απορώ πως αντέχεις, μου έρχεται εμετός μόνο με την ιδέα! (αυθυποβολή, ωμμμμμμμμμμμ):roll:

----------


## mare12

Πουράκια...τι είπες τώρα....κ εχω και καιρό να φάω...(από το Σάββατο...:P...) πουράκια ΜΟΥ μου λείπετε! δεν σας έχω ξεχάσει...<3

Για τα κιλά δε με νοιάζει...θα θελα να χασω 4-5. Αλλά με τόσες αυξομειώσεις, περισσότερο γυμναστική θελω για να μαζέψω παρά διαιτα. Θα πάω να το πάρω το ποδηλατάκι οπωσδήποτε! 


Φλώρα πότε να σου κάνουμε επίσκεψη με την Ασημένια για ένα υπερφαγικό παρτακι? χιχιχι! Πως αντέχεις βρε συ; σου αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο.

τι είναι τα s&b ; εμένα θυμαμαι η διατροφολόγος είχε κάθε απόγευμα είτε ντανετ είτε ζελέ είτε κρεμα καραμελέ...ακόμα όμως φοβάμαι να τα πλησιάσω. Αν δεν περάσει τουλάχιστον ένα 10ημερο χωρίς υπερφαγικό, γλυκάκι δεν έχει.

----------


## Ασημένια

Μαρε άσε τα ΜΟΥ και μην αναζητάς τα πουράκια, αυτή τη στιγμή είναι στην κοιλιά μου και σε χαιρετάνε!:sniffle:
Μου τα έφερε η μαμά μου γιατί ήμουν στεναχωρημένη, πρώτα της φώναξα μετά έφαγα όλο το πακέτο και ηρέμησα.Επίσης έφαγα και κρουασάν και την ώρα που το ζούμπηξα για να πάει παντού η σοκολάτα σε θυμήθηκα,χιχι.
Εσύ κράτα γερά, εγώ αλήθεια αηδίασα στο τέλος. Δεν χάνεις τίποτα.
Τα sweet&balance είναι σειρά προϊόντων της γιώτης χωρίς ζάχαρη. Βασικά έχει βγάλει απο σοκολάτα μέχρι cheesecake αλλά αν δεν έχεις μέτρο δε τα συστήνω γιατί έχουν τόσες φυτικές ίνες που αν φας πολύ θα τη βγάλεις όλη μέρα στο μπάνιο(αν με πιάνεις...)

----------


## mare12

Καλημερούδιαααα:)

Για δεν πόσταρες μήνυμα βρε Ασημένια να την e-κάνουμε παρέα τη ζημιά ; μέσα θα ήμουν. 

Ποιος σε στεναχώρησε; να πάμε να κάνουμε σαματά. 

Το ίδιο που περιέγραψες περνούσα μια ζωή στο πατρικό μου. Προσπαθούν να μας κάνουν να νιώσουμε καλύτερα αλλά με λάθος τρόπο.

Ε εντάξει προετοιμασμένες ειμαστε για τέτοια. Ξέρουμε ότι θα κάνουμε την ατασθαλία αρκεί να μη μας συμβαίνει συχνά.

Σήμερα ακολουθούμε την κανονική μας διατροφή γνωρίζοντας ότι τα γλυκούλια μας είναι εκεί, δε φεύγουν.

----------


## florage

λοιπον, πως την παλευω 5ωρες τωρα (10+ το καλοκαιρι) στο ναο του βουλιμικου:
κατ' αρχην τα 2 πρωτα χρονια δεν αντισταθηκα καθολου και πηρα 20 ολοκληρα κιλα (κι αυτο γιατι εκανα πολλες επωνυμες διαιτες παραλληλα :p ) μετα συνειδητοποιησα οτι ο χωρος ειναι περιορισμενος και δυσκολα θα επετρεπε ο δημος καποια επεκταση κι αρχισα σοβαρη αυτη τη φορα αλλα και παλι επωνυμη διαιτα (την προαναφερθεισα) για πρωτη φορα την κρατησα μεχρι τελους (και δεν το λεω για να την εγκωμιασω αλλωστε ειναι κι αυτη εναλιθαρακι για την καθιερωση της διαταραχης μου το γνωριζω πλεον καλα). τις ωρες του περιπτερου εβαζα τις αμυνες μου στα φουλ μαλιστα τα περισσοτερα υπερφαγικα που δεν ηταν πολλα τα εκανα οταν χαλαρωνα με την επιστροφη στο σπιτι. με βοηθησε πολυ ο υπολογιστης παρακολουθουσα πολλα site με διαιτες το συγκεκριμενο για ΔΔ ο,τι σεμιναρια ή αρθρα εβλεπα ειτε για ΔΔ ειτε για διαιτες ειτε γενικα για διατροφη. σκετη εμμονη δηλαδη πλυση εγκεφαλου και βοηθησε. παντα εφταχνα 1-2 πλουσια σνακ απο το σπιτι και τα ετρωγα αργα αργα και 1-2 καφεδες και πολλα τσιγαρα κι αμετρητες τσιχλες. καπως ετσι την παλεψα!
τωρα με τις 3αδες φροντιζω να κανω μια τριαδα αγαπημενη στην βαρδυα μου και αλλη μια διαδα. ο καφες εγινε ενας μετριασα τις τσιχλες αλλα τα τσιγαρα δυστυχως δεν τα εχω μειωσει ακομα...
α! mare12 τα πουρακια μου παραγγειλαν να σου πω οτι θελουν να βαλουν τελος στην σχεση σας, γιατι τα εχεις ξεζουμισει λενε, ασφυκτιουν και θα σκεφτουν για επανασυνδεση μονο εφ οσον επαναπροσδιορισεις την συμπεριφορα σου, εισαι σε θεση να τους φερθεις τρυφερα και δεν τα πνιγεις...

----------


## florage

αν ο αθληταρας πρωην σου εκανε τοσο καλο οσο τα πουρακια τοτε καλυτερα που σε παρατησε! 
οσο για τον καπνο μες στο μυαλο σου ειμαι! τον ξεκινησα απο προχθες, και καθως αρχαρια με το στριψιμο στον χρονο που κανω να στριψω ενα κακομουτσουνο θα ειχα καπνισει 3! πολυ γελιο!

οσο για το αστερι που λες δεν νομιζω οτι αξιζω αυτο το χαρακτηρισμο ακομα. ετυχε κι εχασα αυτα τα κιλα οπως ετυχε κι αλλες φορες στο παρελθον και τα ξαναπηρα... εχω πολυ δουλεια ακομα μπροστα μου το ξερω καλα πλεον. 

το σημαντικο ειναι να εντοπισουσουμε τι πραγματικα θελουμε και τι πραγματικα αξιζει να θελουμε και πως μπλεκεται η τροφη μεσα σ αυτο. δεν εχει νοημα να κοιταμε τον χρονο που χασαμε το θεμα ειναι πως τα χειριζομαστε ολα απο δω και περα. πρεπει απλα να βρουμε τον τροπο

----------


## mare12

Αυτό ακριβώς....συμφωνώ σε όλα! το κακό είναι οτι και αυτός όντως είναι σαν τα πουράκια...ξέρω ότι μπορώ να τα έχω αλλά θα με φάνε δεν θα τα φάω και αυτό βοηθάει να ξεκολλήσει κάπως το μυαλό μου. Μου το παρουσιάζω σαν επιλογή και παραμυθιάζομαι. 

Τα κιλά δεν παίρνονται ούτε χάνονται τυχαία...εγώ θα καμάρωνα απίστευτα γι αυτη την απωλεια και την αυτοσυγκράτηση. Εδώ με καμαρώνω για τις 2 καθαρές μέρες που μετράω τώρα. Λες και όλο αυτό ήταν μια μάζα που σιγά σιγά απορρίπτεται (μαζί και ο πρώην και τα πουράκια βεβαίως βεβαίως)

Όλα καλά. Καλημέρες πολλές!:)

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλημέρα!
Ασε μας μωρέ Μαρα, πήγες και εσύ και έμπλεξες με το ντούκι, τι ξέρει μωρέ αυτός απο πουράκια; Σοβαρά τώρα,μην μου πεις ότι είναι αν είναι πρόσφατο γιατι θα σου δίνω διπλά μπράβο για την προσπάθεια σου η μάλλον 10πλά.

Εγώ τα σκάτωσα χθες, έμαθα κάτι άσχημα νέα για ένα θέμα υγείας (ενταξει θα ζήσω αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να μην στεναχωρηθώ), έκανα και ένα φόρουμ μπάχαλο και ήρθε και έδεσε το γλυκό. Ετσι αυτοτιμωρούμαι εγώ, με το φαί. Δε νιώθω δηλαδή ότι πνίγω τον πόνο μου εκεί, απλά έτσι με μαλώνω, αντίστοιχα θα μπορούσα να αυτομαστιγώνομαι για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις. Αλλά δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ γιατί μπορεί να σαμποτάρω την προσπάθεια σου άθελα μου.
Ενα μόνο έχω να σου πώ, μια αηδία τα πουράκια Μαρε μου, μια ΑΗΔΙΑ! Αμ εκείνο το κρουασάν;Χαλι μαύρο. Εχε χάρη που πέταξα τις συσκευασίες αλλιώς θα της τα πήγαινα πίσω της ψιλικατζούς "φάτα εσύ μωρή!!έτσι είναι τα δικά μου πουράκια;" (Φλο μην το πάρεις προσωπικά ε, έκανα εικόνα την δικιά μας που είναι κατα κοινή ομολογία αντιπαθέστατη,χιχι)

Φλώρα άσε τις μετριοφροσύνες και συνηδειτοποίησε τι έχεις καταφέρει. Τι έτυχε μωρέ; Με τύχη χάνονται τόσα κιλά; Αντε γιατί θα σε μαλώσω άσχημα. Οτι είναι συνεχής δρόμος το ξέρουμε και εσύ είσαι στο σωστό, συνειδητοποιημένη και ξεκάθαρη. Και πες τα πουράκια μην τολμήσουν να με χωρίσουν και εμένα γιατί θα έρθω εκεί νηστική 5 ημέρες και θα τα ξεπαστρέψω όλα.

----------


## florage

Ασημένια ελπιζω το θεμα υγειας να μην ειναι κατι σοβαρο κι ευχομαι με την απαραιτητη θεραπεια να ξεπεραστει εντελως... οσο για το μπαχαλο κατι ψιλοδιαβασα απο δω κι απο κει και δεν νομιζω οτι ευθυνεσαι εσυ, απλα εξεφρασες σκεψεις που ειναι σωστες. ισως χρειαζεται φτιαξιμο η δομη του φορουμ αφου η ΔΔ που αφορα τον μεγαλυτερο αριθμο πασχοντων η επεισοδιακη υπερφαγια δεν αναφερεται πουθενα ενω η παχυσαρκια εχει τον μεγαλυτερο ογκο κι ας μην αφορα απαραιτητα ΔΔ.
Τωρα σχετικα με αυτο που εχω καταφερει εγω θα του εδινα μεγαλυτερη αξια αν το ειχα καταφερει με σωστο τροπο κι οχι με πρωτεινικη διατροφη γιατι παραλληλα θα ειχα δουλεψει και την διαταραχη μου ενω τωρα σε αυτον τον τομεα ειμαι ακομα στο μηδεν. ο μονος λογος που ειμαι περηφανη ειναι οτι αυτη τη φορα διατηρησα τα 30 (απο τα 35) χαμενα κιλα για περισσοτερο απο εναν χρονο εστω και με νυχια και με δοντια αφου αυτο το διαστημα ειτε θα εκανα αυστηρη διαιτα ειτε σαβουροφαι.. οταν θα τα εχω διατηρησει αλλο τοσο αλλα αυτη τη φορα με τον σωστο τροπο θα δεχτω τα συχαρηκια και θα απαιτησω κι αλλα...

----------


## sweetOctober

Bravo σου Φλώρα! Συγνώμη που πετάγομαι στο άσχετο αλλά αυτό ακριβώς σκεφτόμουν κι γω χθες, ότι τελικά σημασία έχει αυτό που κάνουμε να δουλέυει και τη διαταραχή μας (χωρίς να θέλω να σε μειώσω εσένα ή την απώλεια σ ξέρεις πόσο σε θαυμάζω!)

----------


## mare12

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα! βρε Ασημένια, ζωή να' χεις, σε διαβάζω και μου φτιάχνει η διάθεση με τις περιγραφές σου!

Ελπίζω να είναι όλα καλύτερα σήμερα και το προβληματάκι υγείας να είναι σύντομα περαστικό.

Ταυτίζομαι απόλυτα με το αυτο-μαστίγωμα και τα υπόλοιπα. όπως φαντάζομαι και πολλές από τις κοπέλες που είναι εδώ. Να επεκτείνεσαι όμως κυρά μου! να επεκτείνεσαι...γιατί αλλιώς τι στο καλό θέλουμε εδώ αν είναι να καταπιεζόμαστε? οκ καταπιεζόμαστε στο φαγητό, θα βάζουμε φρένο και στα λόγια;;; νισάφι πια. 

Όλα καλά θα πάνε σήμερα, θα δεις. Λίγη υπομονή και λίγη θετική σκέψη. 

Florage μόλις έκανα ένα κακομουτσουνο τσιγάρο κ εγώ και σε θυμήθηκα χαχαχα! Μην τα παρατήσεις. Κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη αλλά αξίζει. 

Αντε να δούμε πως θα και πάει σήμερα :fake sniffle:

----------


## Ασημένια

Κορίτσια ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον και τις ευχές. Το ένα ευτυχώς είναι περαστικό, το άλλο μάλλον το παντρεύτηκα 
αλλά και πάλι δεν πειράζει, εδώ είμαστε για να τα αντιμετωπίζουμε όλα. Ο καθένας μας έχει τα δικά του.

Μαρε που στο καλό να βάζω τον τόνο; Μάρε, μέαρ, μαρή; Τι γλωσσα είναι τελοσπάντων; χαχα
Ρε συ όταν κάνεις προσπάθεια μαζί με κάποιον και αυτός λυγίζει δεν σου έρχεται ευκολότερο να λυγίσεις; Ε εγώ λύγισα και δεν θέλω να σε επηρεάζω αρνητικά. Αχ βάστα εσύ και δεν πειράζει για τα χάλια μου, θα βγώ ασπροπρόσωπη και έτσι.

Φλο μη νομίζεις ότι παίζει τόσο ρόλο η διατροφή. Γιατί και εγώ που τα έχασα και χαλαρά και ισορροπημένα δηλαδή χωρίς στερήσεις για να μην ξεσπάω πάλι δεν θεραπεύτηκα. Μπορεί αυτή τη φορά και εγώ να τα έχω κρατήσει αλλά το μυαλουδάκι για να στρώσει θέλει και άλλα πραγματάκια, μακάρι να λυνόταν το πρόβλημα μας μόνο με τη σωστή διατροφή. Καταλαβαίνω ότι εσύ είχες ξεσπάσματα και λόγω στερήσεων αλλά μην σε μαλώνεις για τον τρόπο γιατί σου είπα και το δικό μου παράδειγμα. Τώρα έχεις ενα σώμα χωρίς περιττά κιλά και μπορείς ήρεμα να φροντίσεις μόνο την υγεία σου, ψυχική και σωματική. Μην αργήσεις και πολύ όμως γιατι θέλω το πάρτυ για τα συγχαρηκια στο περίπτερο για γερό τσιμπούσι. (Αμα λέω ότι είμαι ανίατη περίπτωση ρε παιδί μου...εκεί το μυαλό μου:bouncy: )

----------


## florage

δεν συμφωνω σχετικα με την ομαδικη προσπαθεια! ισα ισα οταν λυγισει ο ενας, ο αλλος οφειλει να δωσει ενα χερακι να τον σηκωσει γρηγοροτερα και γιατι ειναι χαζο οταν τον βλεπει χαλια να θελει να ακολουθησει και γιατι ξερει οτι θα ερθει κι η σειρα του να πεσει και θα περιμενει ανταποδωση... μες στην ανιδιοτελεια δηλαδη...:smirk::smirk::P

οσο για τα υπολοιπα μολις μου εκανες την καρδια περιβολι... σβηνεις ολες τις ελπιδες μου οτι τελικα η σωστη διατροφη ειναι γιατρεια...
δεν γιατρευεται δηλαδη η διαταραχη; παντα θα πρεπει να το παλευουμε; δεν θα βγει ποτε αυτος ο ισοροπημενος ανθρωπος που θα τρωει οταν πειναει κι οχι για να περασει ευχαριστα η ωρα ή επειδη θελει να ξεχασει; κι εστω να το παλευουμε αλλα δεν θα κερδιζονται ποτε πιο ευκολα κι ανωδυνα οι μαχες;;; θελω τη μαμααααα μουυυυ!!! δεν θα γιατρευτω ποτε αλλα θα γλιτωσω το εξοδο του κερασματος... πρεπει να βρω ενα θετικο καπου...:dork:

----------


## mare12

πιστεύω πως αν είχαμε τη δυνατότητα να μιλάμε με άμεσα μηνύματα προτού κάνουμε την πατάτα μας...ίσως και να το γλιτώναμε. Το σχόλιο άλλωστε "γιατί δεν μου το' πες να το κάναμε παρέα" αυτό το στόχο είχε. 

Είναι η τρίτη μέρα και έχω αρχίσει να "βαράω πυράκια", ήτοι με εχουν πιάσει τα διαόλια μου....αν καταφέρω να επιστρέψω κατευθείαν σπίτι χωρίς να κάνω στάση στο περίπτερο για ανεφοδιασμό...τότε υπάρχει ελπίδα.

Υπερφαγικό για μένα είναι αυτό που γίνεται για παραπάνω απο 2 φορές την εβδομάδα. Εγω ζήτησα βοήθεια όταν είχε φτάσει να γίνεται πλέον καθημερινά. Το να κάνουμε μια ατασθαλία θεωρώ πως είναι φυσιολογικό. 

Μαρίνα με λένε...φιλακια

----------


## sweetOctober

Μαρίνα από κάθε μέρα πέφτει μετά ο ρυθμός, μια απόφαση είναι, όλα παλεύονται. Εδώ με καλή παρέα θα τα καταφέρουμε όλα! Είχα φτάσει να ξεχάσω πότε είχα να κάνω υπερφαγικό. Και άρχισα απανωτά. Στη δικιά μου περίπτωση το πυροδοτησε όλο αυτό μια απόπειρα για αποκλεισμό κάποιοων ομάδων τροφών. Αντέδρασα, κι άσχημα. Καλά να πάθω. Σώμα μου είναι έχει άποψη, οφείλω να την αποδεχτώ. Χα! :) 
Για μένα παίζει ρόλο πως έχασε κανείς τα κιλά, ή τουλάχιστο έτσι θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ισχύει για να έχω κάποιο κίνητρο. Θέλω να πιστεύω πως τώρα που παλεύω και την διαταραχή, έστω με σωστή διατροφή, θα είναι αλλιώς. Ξέρω πια πως όταν τα χάσω μετά δε θα πρέπει να αλλάξω κάτι/μάθω κάτι, θα το έχω κάνει τόσους μήνες που θα μου βγαίνει φυσικά κι αβίαστα. Κι επιτέλους θα το απολαύσω! (αν όχι τώρα έστω τότε)
Δε θέλω να χάσω πολλά κιλά, θέλω να είναι για πάντα. Εχω κουραστει αρκετα και η ζωη μ τελευταία καθόλου μα καθόλου δε βοηθά. Κάνω βέβαια το σταυρό μ και λέω πάλι καλά. Περνάω πολύ δύσκολα, πάρα πολύ. Καθένας όμως έχει τα δικά του, δε θα επεκταθώ.

----------


## sweetOctober

Ασημένια μ περαστικά σε ό,τι φτιάχνεται, κι ό,τι δεν φτιάχνεται μη σκας. Αφού δε φτιάχνεται τέλειωσε. Πάμε παρακάτω. Υπομονή καλή μ :thumbup:

----------


## mare12

"Σώμα μου είναι έχει άποψη, οφείλω να την αποδεχτώ. Χα! ":thumbup: μ' άρεσε πολύ αυτό. 

sweetOctober κ εσύ πρωτεινική έκανες ;;; 

Αυτό που λες, για το πως εχασε κάποιος τα κιλά, είναι το Α και το Ω. Και είμαι 100% σίγουρη πλέον για τη μέθοδο αυτή- των τριάδων- ως την πιο αποτελεσματική, την λιγότερο επώδυνη και την λιγότερο επίφοβη για υπερφαγικά. 

Απο προσωπική εμπειρία μιας κ εγω μια ζωή παιδεύομαι (έχω φάει απο ξενικάλ μέχρι κινέζικους λιποδιαλύτες και κάτι άλλους και είχα κάνει να κοιμηθώ 10 μέρες κ αλλα πολλά), έχω πειστεί πλέον οτι ο μοναδικός τρόπος που μπορεί να  αποδώσει σε κάποιον που έχει επιμονή και υπομονή είναι η αγία τριάδα! και παρατήρησα οτι παρόμοιο σχήμα είχαν και τα διατροφολόγια της διαιτολόγου μου και τα 15 που έχασα μ εκείνη δεν τα πήρα ποτέ. Πήρα 6 ύστερα απο κραιπάλες ενός έτους και όταν θέλησα να χάσω τα 6, "γρήγορα" έκανα πρωτεινική και...εκεί ήρθε το λούκι. Μακριά από πρωτεινικές. Το λέω για να το ακούω και να μην ξαναπέσω και σε αυτό το λούκι. 

Δεν πήγα περίπτερο...νιώθω αρκετά πεσμένη αλλά ελπίζω μετά το βραδινό μου να ανέβω λίγο. Και θυμωμένη νιώθω...που κάνω τη ζωή μου δυσκολότερη για τα γλυκά, τα πουράκια, τα υπερφαγικά μου επεισόδια, τους γκόμενους και όλα εκείνα που ενώ με βλάπτουν, μου λείπουν. 

Ναι ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και ο χώρος εδώ γιατί έμενα αυτό με κρατάει μέχρι στιγμής. Δεν έχω κανένα κίνητρο εκεί έξω. Φιλιά και μακάρι να έχουμε όλες μια καλή νύχτα. :bisou:

----------


## florage

Mαρινακι μπραβο που δεν πηγες σε συναδελφο, 
να θυμασαι οταν εισαι σε περιεργη φαση οπως τωρα καλυτερα να κανεις το γευμα σου νωριτερα μηπως ηρεμησεις ή εστω να φας κατι παρεμφερες απο αυτο που ζητας (πχ εγω τωρα ψηνω πιτσακι με πιτα ολικης γαλοπουλα και μιλνερ) παρα να τα κανεις ολα μανταρα.
θες σοκολατα σωνει και καλα; φαε λιγη μαυρη ή ενα γιαουρτι με γλυκαντικο και κακαο ή πιες ενα γαλα με κακαο. πρεπει να προνοουμε οπως μπορουμε για να προλαβαινουμε το χαος...

υγ για πουρακια δεν εχω δυστυχως υποκαταστατο...

----------


## Ασημένια

> _Originally posted by florage_
> δεν συμφωνω σχετικα με την ομαδικη προσπαθεια! ισα ισα οταν λυγισει ο ενας, ο αλλος οφειλει να δωσει ενα χερακι να τον σηκωσει γρηγοροτερα και γιατι ειναι χαζο οταν τον βλεπει χαλια να θελει να ακολουθησει και γιατι ξερει οτι θα ερθει κι η σειρα του να πεσει και θα περιμενει ανταποδωση... μες στην ανιδιοτελεια δηλαδη...:smirk::smirk::P
> 
> οσο για τα υπολοιπα μολις μου εκανες την καρδια περιβολι... σβηνεις ολες τις ελπιδες μου οτι τελικα η σωστη διατροφη ειναι γιατρεια...
> δεν γιατρευεται δηλαδη η διαταραχη; παντα θα πρεπει να το παλευουμε; δεν θα βγει ποτε αυτος ο ισοροπημενος ανθρωπος που θα τρωει οταν πειναει κι οχι για να περασει ευχαριστα η ωρα ή επειδη θελει να ξεχασει; κι εστω να το παλευουμε αλλα δεν θα κερδιζονται ποτε πιο ευκολα κι ανωδυνα οι μαχες;;; θελω τη μαμααααα μουυυυ!!! δεν θα γιατρευτω ποτε αλλα θα γλιτωσω το εξοδο του κερασματος... πρεπει να βρω ενα θετικο καπου...:dork:


Φλο μου δεν ήθελα να σε απογοητεύσω, την δική μου εμπειρία είπα. Αλλά όλοι δεν ξέρουμε ότι στον καθένα μας δουλεύει κάτι διαφορετικό; Πολλά υπερφαγικά γίνονται απο στέρηση κάποιων τροφών για παράδειγμα, αν και τα δικά σου είναι σε αυτή την κατηγορία τότε θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ μια διατροφή που τα έχει όλα με ισορροπία. Απο την άλλη όμως αν κάποιος κάνει υπερφαγικά κάθε φορά που στεναχωριέται δε νομίζω ότι θα τα εξαλείψει με μια σωστή διατροφή. Γιατί αυτός δεν το κάνει απο πείνα, μπουκώνεται για να πνίξει τον πόνο του ή να αυτοτιμωρηθεί ή για να πάρει μια στιγμιαία ανακούφιση. Ε αυτός θα σταματήσει τα υπερφαγικά όταν σταματήσει να βλέπει το φαγητό σα λύση, όταν πχ ψάξει ανακούφιση σε ένα βιβλίο ή στο τηλεφώνημα σε ένα φίλο. 
Καταλαβαίνεις πως το λέω, αν έχεις βρει τι είναι αυτό που σε οδηγεί σε υπερφαγικά θα βρείς και τη λυσή.
Αν και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι πιο πονηρά μάλλον ψάχνεις τρόπο να γλιτώσεις το κέρασμα. Ελα να γίνονατι απο τώρα οι παραγγελίες για να είμαστε προετοιμασμένες...Ελα να αφήνουμε τις τσιγκουνιές :p

sweet ευχαριστώ!

Μαρίνα καλά που δεν σταμάτησες ε γιατί μετά ποιος σε γλίτωνε απο τη γκρίνια μου,χαχα! Ελα ρε που σταματάτε κιόλας, εγώ η κακομοίρα που τα έχω μες στη μούρη μου θέλω δεν θέλω; Ξέρεις τι είναι να πας να φτιάξεις γιαούρτι με μήλο για γλυκαθείς και δίπλα στο τοτάλ να είναι το μπολ με το προφιτερολ; Ρε έχεις πλεονέκτημα λέμε, εκμεταλλεύσου το.
Καλά επειδή μπορεί να σας ξεφύγει κανένα μπράβο να σας πώ ότι ούτε που μύρισα τελικά το τοταλ, κοινώς με κέρδισε το προφιτερόλ το όποιο ήταν μια αηδία και απορώ πω το τρώνε αυτο το πράγμα!(καλά εντάξει θα το κάνω σλόγκαν και θα το κολλάω παντού χαχα) Απο αύριο όμως επιστρέφω πιο κιουρία και απο τις κυρίες. Πάει το διαλειμματάκι και τα κεφάλια μέσα, τρέμετε!:spin:

----------


## mare12

Καλημέρα κορίτσια. Πως πάν' τα κέφια; Παρασκευή σήμερα έχουμε έναν εξτρα λόγο για να είμαστε κεφάτες...:no:

florage θα πάω να πάρω κ εγώ πιτούλες ολικής. Μ'αρεσε η ιδέα. Είναι οτι έχω βάρδιες στη δουλειά και είναι δύσκολο να τηρώ πρόγραμμα. Προσπαθώ με ταπεράκια αλλά όταν έχει κόσμο δεν προλαβαίνω ούτε νερό. 

Ασημένια...καλημέρα. Πως είσαι καλό μου; κανένα νέο;

Α σήμερα κατέβηκα στο ελλειπτικό της αδερφής μου κ εκανα 25 λεπτά γυμναστική...οι ορμόνες της χαράς δεν μ έχουν επισκεφτεί ακόμα. Που είναι η σεροτονίνη μου οεο; :no: ευελπιστώ όμως στην πορεία της ημέρας να ανακάμψω. 

Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι είναι η 2η μέρα που ξυπνάω αρκετά νωρίς και νιώθω ξεκούραστη ενώ τόσο καιρό, πήγαινε 10-11 για να σηκωθώ και πάλι σερνόμουν. Αυτά. 

Αν χρησιμοποείτε smartphone βρήκα μια ωραία εφαρμογή για "βοηθό" στην προσπάθεια διατροφής και απώλειας κιλών. Βασικά υπάρχουν πολλές. Επίσης κατέβασα κ αλλο ένα με συνταγές...και όταν ξάπλωσα το βράδυ καθόμουν και χαζευα φαγητα...χαχαχαχα. Δύσκολες οι νύχτες δύσκολες http://youtu.be/Uvw-TWajtKg

Καλημέρα να' χετε :)

----------


## florage

δυστυχως δεν νομιζω και στην δικη μου περιπτωση να φταιει η στερηση για τα υπερφαγικα μου... μπορει να εκανα διατροφη που απεκλειε καποιες ομαδες ηταν ομως αρκετα ευελικτη να μπορω να απολαμβανω γευσεις οπως πιτσα παγωτο κρεμουλες γλυκες μεχρι και για σοκολατα υπηρχε συνταγη. γι αυτο και την κρατησα τοσο καιρο. δυστυχως φταιει το ψυχολογικο κομματι περισσοτερο και για τα δικα μου υπερφαγικα. εκνευρισμος ανασφαλεια καποια στενοχωρια ακομα και σε χαρα συνηθως απο ανια κατεφευγα στο φαγητο. κι οταν λεω φαγητο απευθυνομαι κατα κυριο λογο στο εμπορευμα μου... οποτε εχω δουλεια να κανω και επειδη ειμαι τεμπελα ολο το αναβαλω οπως αναβαλω και την γυμναστικη... 

Μαρινα ουτε εγω θυμαμαι να εχω βρει ποτε αυτες τις ορμονες μεσω γυμναστικης... ισως και γι αυτο δεν κρατησα ποτε ενα προγραμμα ασκηση;ς... λες να ειμαστε ελαττωματικες; αλλα ευτυχως μεσω διατροφης εχουν κανει την παρουσια τους... ειδικα μετα τη χθεσινη πιτσα ηθελα να σηκωθω με χοροπηδητα να ετοιμασω μια ακομα χορευοντας... δεν το κανα ομως...

θα ειναι και σημερα μια επιτυχημενη μερα γιατι ετσι θα την κανουμε κι ετσι μας γουσταρει... μην κοιτας την ασημενια που εχθες θυσιαστηκε να σωσει τον κατοχο του προφιτερολ απο τοση αηδια... εμεις ειμαστε παρτακιδες και καλα θα κανει να μας ακολουθησει...

----------


## sweetOctober

χαχαχαχ Αχ βρε Φλώρανς ωραία που τα λές! Θα σε επισκεφτούν παιδί μ οι ορμόνες της γυμναστικής, αρκεί να γυμναστείς ξανα! Κι εμένα άφαντες, έλα που έχω τόσες εβδομάδες χωρίς γυμναστική! χαχαχα πρέπει να είναι και λίγο συνεχόμενη, να έχει συνέχεια το πράγμα! Σήμερα θα πάμε καροτσοβόλτα, έχει τέλειο καιρό έτσι? μετά θα πάω και γυμναστήριο, πήγα προχθες παραπροχθες πότε ήταν ,μετά μη την είδατε :P

mare με έχει φάει ο άντρας μου να μου πάρει ένα σμαρτφον, θα με βοηθήσει λέει πολύ με τη δίαιτα! Βρε μανία, λυπάμει τα 100 ευρώ. Δε θέλω του λέω. Τόσες ανάγκες έχουμε ίσα που βγαίνουμε, για σμαρτ είμαστε? Τί λες όντως βοηθούν? Δεν σκαμπάζω από τεχνολογία καθόλου. Εχω ενα παλαιολιθικο κινητο.

Καλημέρα κι από μένα κι από εδώ, Φλώρα μ όταν, κι αν ποτέ ξανά, αδυνατίσω, θα σου πω αν βοηθά η σωστή διατροφή κι γω. Πολύ θα χαρώ μια μέρα να μπορώ να πω! 
Mare 2 μέρες έκανα πρωτεινική και μετά έφαγα ό,τι κινείται :flaming: Δεν μπορώ τις στερήσεις. Είμαι και γριούλα πια :bigsmile:

----------


## mare12

Γεια σας κορίτσια!!!

Florage φεύγοντας θα περάσω να πάρω πιτούλες ολικής να έχω για το Σ/Κ! Βρε λες να είμαστε ελαττωματικές; χααχαχαχα! σκασίλα μας...είμαστε Limited edition. μια με το καλό και δυο με το ζόρι θα βρούμε τρόπο, που θα πάει!

Sweet άστον να στο πάρει καλε! εγώ ήμουν μ'ενα κινητό των 29 ευρω αλλά είπα να πάρω ένα καινούριο. Ήθελα μια αλλαγή καιρό. Του φόρτωσα μέχρι και πρόγραμμα που σε ενημερώνει για τον κύκλο σου, γόνιμες μέρες, αυξομειώσεις στο βάρος, θερμιδομετρητή κλπ. Χαζομάρες βασικά...απλά κάτι "καινούριο" και πρακτικό σε μερικές περιπτώσεις, πχ χάρτες, gps. Σκέψου τι ωραίες φωτογραφίες θα βγάζεις με το καινούριο κινητό στις καροτσοβολτίτσες σας:)

που είσαι κιουρία Ασημίνα σήμερις;;;

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλησπέρααα, με φώναξε κανείς;:D

Μαρή Μαρίνα δεν ανεβαίνεις στο ελλειπτικό χάλια και κατεβαίνεις χαρούμενα χριστούγεννα, είπαμε!:P 
Συνέχισε εσύ και θα σε επισκεφτούν, εγώ ενώ κουράζομαι όσο κάνω μετά έχω περισσότερη ενέργεια, αυτό δεν είναι μαγικό;
Κορίτσια 30 λεπτά καθημερινά είναι σωτήρια, έστω περπάτημα. Και σας μιλάει η ΑΡΧΙτεμπέλα. Ξεκινήστε και με 20λεπτο αν βαριέστε πολύ, έτσι έκανα και εγώ. Αυτά τα κινήτα τα ζηλεύω και εγώ μόνο γιαυτο το λόγο, τις διαιτοεφαρμογές. Και κάτι είπες για συνταγές ε; υγιείνες ή απο τις άλλες; Γιατί εγώ όταν ήμουν σε απεξάρτηση ξεφύλλιζα τα περιοδικά του Παρλιάρου:crazy: Τώρα το έχω κόψει γιατι μάλλον χειρότερα τα κάνω.

Οι πίτες ολικής είναι πολύ καλές, τις έπαιρνα και εγώ κυρίως γιατί δεν έχουν πρόσθετα όπως όλα τα συσκευασμένα, ούτε καν ζάχαρη, είναι πολύ αγνές. Τώρα που μου τις θυμίσατε θα πάρω και εγώ για το τοστ μου γιατί αυτά τα ψωμιά του τοστ πια έλεος, τον πατέρα τους και τη μάνα τους έχουν μέσα.:dork:

Φλο μου σήμερα έκανα και την κρέμα σου αλλά δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη! Βρε εσύ με τέτοιο εμπόρευμα είσαι ήρωας και ας μην το παραδέχεσαι! Ασε μας παιδάκι μου όλες οι αμαρτίες μες στη μούρη. Υπερήρωες είναι μόνο αυτές στα max perry :crazy:

Εδώ όλα καλά! Καθαρή καθαρότατη! Και χωρίς πολλή προσπάθεια! Θα μου πείς είχες φάει και το σύμπαν 2 ημέρες αλλά εντάξει...:dork:

----------


## florage

Ασημενια χαιρομαι που βλεπω καλυτερη διαθεση... ξεχνα το συμπαν που ετρωγες δυο μερας και κοιτα να αφησεις τα λιγα αστερακια που περισσεψαν για κανεναν αλλο... 
κι εγω κοιταω αμαρτωλες συνταγες εχοντας ομως στο μυαλο μου πως θα μπορουσα να τις διαμορφωσω σε πιο αθωες... οι περισσοτερες γινονται! μεχρι την σιροπιαστη καρυδοπιτα της μανας μου καταφερα να φερω σε μετρα διαιτας απλα αλλαζοντας την φρυγανια με πιτουρο αφαιροντας κροκους και εβαλα αντι για ζαχαρη γλυκαντικο. και σε παρακαλω μια χαρα ηταν!!! ασε που αν ετρωγες πολυ με τοση φυτικη ινα μεσα την εβγαζες στην τουαλετα!!! το μονο που δεν μπορω να καταφερω και μου χει κατσει ειναι τραγανα μπισκοτα low fat. ειδα κι αποειδα και θα κανω αυτα με ταχινι-fat και θα κανω και το σταυρο μου μην τα ξεπαστρεψω παραυτα... ελπιζω να μην βγουν χαλια σαν τα πουρακια...
να ενημερωσεις πως σου φανηκε η milko-κρεμα...

γρια Δημητρα εχεις ακομα ολα σου τα δοντια; αν οχι να σου δωσω να μου φυλας τα στραγαλια!!! τι γρια βρε στο ανθος της ηλικιας μας ειμαστε, εγω νιωθω εφηβη και μου το επαληθευουν συχνα και τα σπυρακια μου!!! και σε τρωω 2-3 χρονακια, τον ιουλιο κλεινω τα 36!!!

σχετικα με τα ψωμια του τοστ γιατι δεν εχουν βγαλει σειρα "χωρις" οπως οι φρυγανιες; το πρωτο τοστ μετα την πρωτεινικη δεν κατεβαινε με τιποτα! νομιζα οτι ετρωγα λουκουμα γεμιστο με ζαμπονοτυρι!!! κι απο τοτε παξιμαδακια κι αγιος ο θεος!!! αν θελω γλυκο θα φαω προφιτερολ κι οχι τοστ!!!

----------


## Ασημένια

Φλο τη δοκίμασα και μου άρεσε! Βέβαια το μιλκο κάπως χωρίστηκε και κάθισε κάτω το κακάο αλλά δεν με πείραξε. Επίσης το ήθελα ένα τσακ πιο πηχτό αλλα με αυτά θα πειραματιστώ...Το σημαντικό είναι ότι ξετρελάθηκα με την ιδέα!Ρε συ κρέμα χωρίς άμυλο; Μιλάμε για όνειρο! Στην ουσία πίνεις το γάλα σου σε στερεη μορφή, και σε πιάνει και παίρνεις και τη γλυκιά σου απόλαυση. Τέλεια, τέλεια πολύ σε ευχαριστώ!:roll:
Αχ αυτό με τα light εκδοχές το είχα περάσει και εγώ μια περίοδο αλλά δεν έπιασε γιατί, επειδή ακριβώς ήταν πολύ ελαφριά κατέληγα να τρώω πολύ περισσότερο. Επίσης το έτρωγα μόνο εγώ γιατί όλοι οι άλλοι ξίνιζαν. Τώρα ξινίζω και εγώ και προτιμώ τις παχυντικότατες και νοστιμότατες εκδοχές.:smirk: Αλλά ψευτογλυκάκια σαν το παραπάνω μου αρέσει να υπάρχουν καθημερινά γιατι με ξεγελάνε λίγο. Α, σκέφτηκα να το κάνω και με χυμό μήλο που είναι ήδη γλυκός και μου αρέσει πολύ. Εχω κάνει τη βρώμη με χυμό μήλου και ήταν πολύ καλή. Ηταν να μην μου το μάθεις:bouncy:

Καλά για το ψωμί του τοστ τι να πω,ειδικά το λευκό και ειδικότερα το τόστιμο είναι πραγματικά γλυκό. Οχι ό,τι με χαλάει δηαλαδή σα γεύση:rolleyes: αλλά ας όψεται η διατροφή. Το γέννημα θρέμμα πάντως δεν έχει ζάχαρη, αλλά μάλλον γιατί το πουλάνε για ψωμί (μπούχα) και όχι για τοστ.

----------


## sweetOctober

χαχαχαχ φοβερή Φλωρανς! Πω θα δοκιμάσω κι γω την κρεμούλα. Ολο το λεω κι ολο...τρωω κατευθειαν γλυκα :sniffle:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by mare12_
> Γεια σας κορίτσια!!!
> 
> Florage φεύγοντας θα περάσω να πάρω πιτούλες ολικής να έχω για το Σ/Κ! Βρε λες να είμαστε ελαττωματικές; χααχαχαχα! σκασίλα μας...είμαστε Limited edition. μια με το καλό και δυο με το ζόρι θα βρούμε τρόπο, που θα πάει!
> *Sweet άστον να στο πάρει καλε!* εγώ ήμουν μ'ενα κινητό των 29 ευρω αλλά είπα να πάρω ένα καινούριο. Ήθελα μια αλλαγή καιρό. Του φόρτωσα μέχρι και πρόγραμμα που σε ενημερώνει για τον κύκλο σου, γόνιμες μέρες, αυξομειώσεις στο βάρος, θερμιδομετρητή κλπ. Χαζομάρες βασικά...απλά κάτι "καινούριο" και πρακτικό σε μερικές περιπτώσεις, πχ χάρτες, gps. Σκέψου τι ωραίες φωτογραφίες θα βγάζεις με το καινούριο κινητό στις καροτσοβολτίτσες σας:)
> 
> που είσαι κιουρία Ασημίνα σήμερις;;;


Με έβαλες σε σκέψεις...θέλω να μου κάνω κι ένα δώρο να νιώσω καλύτερα. Δώρο άσχετο με φαγητό! Ελπίζω να μαγειρεύει το κινητό αλλιώς τσάμπα λεφτά :P :P

** Το γέννημε θρέμμα κι ένα άλλο του κατσέλη, φρατζολάκι κομμένο συσκευασμένο, είναι αρκετά "αγνά".

----------


## mare12

Merry Christmas Ασημένια! :D 

Ναι σε φώναζα για να δω τι κάνεις, πως πηγε σήμερα κλπ και απ ότι διαβάζω πήγε καλά και χαίρομαι!

Max Perry...είναι το μοναδικό κατάστημα που μου έχω φαντασιωθεί να ληστεύω. 
Κ εγώ σκέφτομαι να βγω απ τη σελίδα του παρλιάρου στο φεις γιατί εκεί που διαβάζω άρθρα για δίαιτα, σκάνε φώτος απο τις γλυκες αλχημείες και στιγμιαία ζαλίζομαι:p 

σήμερα έφαγα μια μπάρα δημητριακών με σοκολάτα για δεκατιανό (μη φωνάξετε...η διατροφολογος με άφηνε...:p). Όπως αποδείχτηκε βέβαια κακώς την εφαγα γιατί μέχρι πριν απο 1 ώρα είχα έντονη επιθυμία για γλυκό. Δεν πειράζει. Αν βγει καθαρό αυτό το Σ/Κ θα ναι καλός οιωνός γιατί αναμένεται εξαιρετικά δυσκολο.

Sweet ακριβώς αυτό που είπες (δώρο άσχετο με το φαγητό)...κ εγώ γι αυτο είχα κολλήσει να το πάρω. και ρούχα θέλω αλλά που διάθεση; μερικά πράγματα πάνε πακέτο όπως beaute, ρούχα κλπ. 

Florage τι συνταγούλα είναι αυτή με το μιλκο; κρεμουλα; Εχω αγαρ-αγαρ που ποτέ δεν χρησιμοποίησα. Αν εχεις καμια ιδέα ρίχ' την γιατί ακόμα κλαίω τα λεφτά που έδωσα.

Τα μανιτάρια ρε παιδιά, λαχανικό δεν είναι; εφαγα μια κονσερβα! τα εβαλα στο τηγάνι με τυρί λινεσσα και καρυκεύματα και μια φέτα γαλοπούλα και τα έκανα ΝΑ! 

Κ εγώ ψάχνω καμιά συνταγή για ψωμί με ολική γιατί αυτά που τρώω παραείναι νόστιμα για να είναι διαίτης αλλά κάνω την αδιάφορη:p

----------


## florage

με το τοστιμο την ειχα πατησει! ολικης βεβαιως βεβαιως...
σχετικα με την κρεμουλα βαλε εσυ κακαο στο γαλα οταν το ζεσταινεις και λιωστο καλα, βαλε και γλυκαντικο, υπαρχουν και αρωματακια ζαχαροπλαστικης εγω βαζω καρυδα και πηξτο ετσι. δεν διαχωριζεται! αλλα και ασπρο να το κανεις με λιγο βανιλια και μαστιχα ειναι σουπερ! το αγαπημενο μου! λατρευω μαστοιχα!
επισης υπαρχουν στην dukan κατι πιτουλες ξεβρακωτες με βρωμη (πιτουρο αλλα γιατι οχι και κανονικη) για βαση να γλυφεις τα δαχτυλα σου! και χωρις καθολου λιπαρα!! ειδικα την μανιταροπιτα την προτιμω κι απο πιτσα!!!!

εκανα τα μπισκοτακια βρωμης και κολαστηκα! εχει σπασει η μυτη μου. εκοψα κι ενβα ψιχουλακι να δοκιμασω, μαλλον δεν θα τα ξανακανω! θεονοστιμα αλλα οσο υγειινα κι αν ειναι πολυ λιπαρα για την συνειδηση μου... να δω πως θα κρατηθω να τα τελειωσω με συνεση! αχ βαχ τι επαθα η δολια...

----------


## mare12

Florage καμιά ιδέα να φτιάξουμε μπαουντι έχεις; έχω κ εγω ένα μπουκαλάκι καρύδα, και φουντουκ' έχω. και σοκολάτα...αλλά κατέληγα να κάνω μωσαικό (όχι light βεβαίως) και να τα βάζω εκεί μέσα χαχαχα! Οι συνταγές απο το γνωστό σαιτ της πρωτεϊνικής παρέας δεν μου πετυχαίνουν ή μάλλον δεν μου αρέσουν. Αν μπορέσεις κάποια στιγμή στείλε μου αυτη με τα μπισκότα βρώμης που λες. καλά εγώ αν τα κάνω εννοείται θα τα φάω όλα αλλά αν είναι βρώμης...μια χαρα:pppp

α και την μανιταρόπιτα...σε ξένο σαιτ ή στην παρέα είναι; 

(ντουκανίζουμε ακόμη έτσι;;; πωπω δεν ξεπερνιέται εύκολα ο άτιμος)

----------


## florage

ειχα βρει μια πανακοτα με αγαρ αγαρ καποτε με γιαουρτι κει ηταν φανταστικη! αλλα δεν την βρισκω τωρα και δεν ξερω που την εχω γραμενη... 
τωρα εκανα συνταγη αποδω τα μπισκοτα με μελι και ταχινι. αλλα πραγματικα τα νιωθω πολυ λιπαρα... http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d=4492&page=13

η μανιταροπιτα ειναι αυτη
http://www.greekmasa.gr/index.php?op...6511&Itemid=49

μιλαμε μπουκια και συχωριο!!!

για μπαουντι ιδεα... αν βαλουμε ζαχαρινονερο με καρυδα να κανουμε ζυμη και τρωμε διπλα ενα κομματακι sweet&balance δεν θα μοιαζει;;;

οσο για το αν ντουκανιαζομαι τι να σου πω... σημερα εφαγα μακαροναδα, 4 φρουτα μεχρι τωρα θες κι αλλα;;; 

αχ ειναι τοσο ωραια αυτα τα μπισκοτα!!!! δεν βλεπω να τα βρισκει το ξημερωμα λεμε...

----------


## mare12

Ααα τέλεια! ευχαριστώ!

Λες να λιώσουμε καμιά s&b και να τη ρίξουμε απο πάνω; Καλά μιλάμε έδωσες ιδέα τρελή έτσι; θα κάνω καμιά απόπειρα αύριο! Η συνταγή για τα μπισκότα δείχνει καλή και σίγουρα θα ναι πολύ δυναμωτικό σνακ. 

Λιπαρά τα νιώθεις ε; Κάτσε αύριο μπορεί να είναι καλύτερα!

Γειά στα χέρια σου :)

----------


## florage

τα νιωθω και τα φχαριστιεμαι ... δεν υπαρχει περιπτω ση να μην τα νιωσει και η ζυγαρια! 
αν σ αρεσει το ταχινι (που μ αρεσει) η γευση ειναι ανωτερη κι απο τα μπλιαχ πουρακια... αλλα μπορεις να φας μονο πουρακι;;;

----------


## mare12

αν μου αρέσει το ταχίνι ε...οκ εχεις δει στα σουπερ μαρκετ κάτι μινι χαλβαδάκια τυλιγμένα με σοκολάτα; σε μέγεθος είναι ίδια με τις μπάρες δημητριακών κ έχουν σοκολατα υγειας. Ε πολυσυσκευασία των 5+2 δώρο μέσα σ ένα 2ωράκι...αυτό έγινε την 25η Μαρτίου:p 

Δε ξέρω το πρόγραμμά σου αλλά αν ξεπέρασες το επιτρεπτό για σένα όριο ασε τα υπολοιπα γι αυριο, που ειναι και Σάββατο και θα θες ένα πιο ιδιαίτερο -μιαμ μιαμ- πρωινό! ;)

----------


## Ασημένια

Ρε μου έτρεξαν τα σάλια με τις συνταγές, μαζευτείτε άντε :punk: :lol:
Τελικά η κρέμα milko έπηξε μια χαρά, μάλλον εγώ είχα βιαστεί, ασυγκράτητη πια!
Φλώρα αμαν βρε το έφαγες και σε έφαγε; Είναι καλά λιπαρά αυτά και σε σωστή ποσότητα βοηθούν την απώλεια λίπους. Αν μπορείς να σταματήσεις στο ένα, δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να αγχώνεσαι.Αν όχι κλείστα στο κουτί και αστα ήσυχα, άντε!
Εμένα μου αρέσει τρελά να το παίζω Παρλιάρος αλλά δεν το κάνω γιατί τα τρώω κιόλας. Και μου αρέσει τόσο η ζαχαροπλαστική... :sniffle:

Μαρίνα τι θα γίνει; Μια το ντούκι μια ο ντουκαν....βρες έναν άντρα της προκοπής παιδάκι μου :lol: Σε συγχωρούμε για την μπάρα αλλά και εγώ τις αποφεύγω γιατί δεν με ικανοποιούν καθόλου σε αίσθημα πληρότητας.
Πετάει η ομάδα, πετάει.:bouncing:

----------


## florage

καταφερα κι εφαγα μονο 2. κανονικα ενα ειναι υπεραρκετο... εβαλα τα 6 (10 ηταν ολα) σε ενα πιατο και πηγα να τα δωσω στη μαμα μου που νηστευει αλλα κοιμοταν και τα εφερα πισω με την ελπιδα να της τα παω αυριο... δεν υποσχομαι τιποτα..... χαχαχαχα καλα ντε τα κρυβω!!!

----------


## mare12

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Εεεετσι!!! Σωστή η Flo! ...στρίβεις κ ένα τσιγαράκι και είσαι η καλυτερότερη! :tumble:

----------


## florage

εχω προοδευσει και σ'αυτο... στα 5 τσιγαρα το ενα βγαινει ισιο!!!!
παω για υπνο σιγα σιγα για να την σκαπουλαρω... τα ονειρα σημερα δεν θα ειναι απλα γλυκα αλλα ταχινομελενια!!!!
καληνυχτα!!!:wink1:

----------


## mare12

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ Ασημένια είναι δύσκολες οι ώρες...

πήρα και μια νεα γευση μπαρας (δε λέω τι για να μη σκανδαλιστουμε παραπάνω νυχτιάτικο)... τι λες; να μην τρωω ε; μόνο σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις;

Δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα καμία...δεν πρόκειται να βρω άντρα, όσο μεγαλώνω δυσκολεύω και αν δεν είναι καψούρα τι να το κάνω; Ας καπνίσω ένα τσιγάρο να παν οι υπογλυκαιμίες κάτω

----------


## mare12

Καλή ξεκούραση Flo! καληνύχτα:)

----------


## mare12

Μας λειπουν δυο μπισκότα ωστόσο....σαν τον Τζοι απο τα φιλαράκια είμαι..λειτουργώ με χρονοκαθυστέρηση! χαχαχα! φιλια

----------


## Ασημένια

Χαχαχαχα είμαστε όλες ένα μάτσο βιόλες!
Φλο γρήγορα για ύπνο και σταμάτα να σκέφτεσαι αυτή την αηδία που έφτιαξες. Ε μα το κράταγα το κράταγα, αφου φαίνεται ότι είσαι ακαμάτρα, τι να πω; Δώστα σε κανέναν με δυσκοιλιότητα μπας και πιάσουν τόπο άιντε! :lol: (αυθυποβολή ωμμμμμμ)

Μαρινάκι εγκληματικές δεν είναι αλλά μόνη σου δεν είπες ότι μετά ήθελες πιο πολύ γλυκο; Εμένα όχι μόνο δεν με χορταίνουν αλλά μου φέρνουν και πείνα. Αν είναι για να φύγει η λιγουρίτσα, σαν μίνι γλυκάκι είναι μια χαρά αλλά υγιείνο σνακ δεν είναι όσο και να προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν. Είναι τίγκα στη ζάχαρη και τα λιπαρά (οι σοκολατένιες). Ποιές πήρες μολόγα, φουντούκι (μυρίζει μερέντα αυτή), τιραμισού, λευκή σοκολάτα; :crazy: χαχαχα

----------


## mare12

XAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ! ξύπνησα το σκυλί μου με τα γέλια! Ε δεν υπάρχεις τι να σου πω!!!!

cookies and cream :bouncy:

----------


## Ασημένια

:lol:
Βγήκε και αποτέτοια; Ελεος δεν δείχνουν πια!:borg:

----------


## florage

καλημεραααα!!! καλο σαββατοκυριακο να εχουμε με ηθικο ακομα πιο ψηλα!!!

τελικα εχθες εκλεισα στα 2.5 μπισκοτα! το 1/4 της συνταγης... χαθηκε να βγει σ αυτα η ακαματροσυνη μου; αυτα τα πετυχα ενω τα αλλα με πιτουρο και χωρις λιπαρα βγηκαν αχυρενια... 
τελικα πηγα 5 στη μαμα. κρατησα τα 2.5 για μενα για τον κοπο μου που τα φτιαξα... εφαγα το μισο μαζι με ενα ακομη αχυρενιο για πρωινο και τ αλλα τα εκρυψα με τα αχυρενια ετσι για να ελεγχω τις αντιστασεις μου... 
για τις μπαρες δημητριακων συμφωνω με την ασημι. πολυ ζαχαρη δεν χορταινουν κι ασε που δεν αξιζουν και γευστικα.... 
ωρα να παρω τον κωλο μου για καμια δουλεια...

----------


## mare12

Καλημερούδια Flo ! Καλή δουλείτσα!!! :)

Μ εχεις βάλει σε σκέψεις..να τα φτιάξω ή να μη τα φτιάξω...φοβάμαι οτι δεν θα χω την δική σου αυτοσυγκράτηση και θα πέσω σαν τον Ταζ πάνω τους.

Όσο για τις μπάρες ευχαριστώ. Μάλλον θα τις κρατήσω για την εβδομάδα που θα είμαι πρωινή (για σνακ) και δεν μπορώ να κουβαλάω το πίτουρο.

Έχει και μια λιακάδα...τρέλα! Φιλια καλή μέρα να χουμε

----------


## mare12

που είσαι sweetOctober!!! έκανα και τικεράκι στο πρόγραμμα που σου έλεγα στο σμαρτφον και θα με δίνει στεγνά τώρα, γιατί ο,τι ενημέρωση κάνω θα κάνει και στο τικερ...χιχιχι!

----------


## florage

κοιτα σαν σνακ στην δουλεια οπου θα εχεις παρει μονο ενα μαζι με ενα φρουτακι τα θεωρω ιδανικα. πραγματικα ειναι χορταστικοτατα και δεν προκαλουν πεινες μετα οπως οι μπαρες. η ταση μου να τα φαω ολα ηταν μονο επειδη με ξετρελαναν γευστικα οχι λογω πεινας που προκαλεσαν. 
απλα πρεπει να δειξεις αυτοσυγκρατηση σπιτι. κρυψε τα καπου ψηλα!
τωρα την δικη μου αυτοσυγκρατηση που ακριβως την ειδες; ειχα σκοπο αρχικα να φαω μονο ενα!!! μεχρι η μαμα μου μου ειπε οτι ειναι παρα πολυ ωραια αλλα τι θελω και τα κανω αφου το ταχινι παχαινει;;;

----------


## florage

λοιπον συνταγουλα για ελαφρυα πανακοτα με αγαρ αγαρ!!! εγω ειχα προσθεσει και μαστιχα σκονη και ηταν υπεροχη!!!
http://sofetogeyseisygeias.blogspot....post_8730.html

----------


## mare12

Φλωρίτσα μου για τα δικά μου δεδομένα ήταν αυτοσυγκράτηση, γιατί όταν δοκιμάσω κάτι που μου αρέσει πολύ δεν σταματάω αν δεν το εξαφανίσω, με την αιτιολογία 'να φυγει ο πειρασμός απο τη μέση να αρχίσω δίαιτα απο αύριο..."

!!! σούπερ η συνταγούλα και το μπλογκ!! 

Να τα κάνεις άσχημα την επόμενη φορά! δε χαίρεσαι που τα πετυχαίνεις; εγώ ο,τι γλυκό διαίτης φτιάχνω δεν τρώγεται!

----------


## Ασημένια

Γειά σας κορίτσια μου!
Αχ άλλες ζεσταίνονται απο τον ήλιο και άλλες απο τον πυρετό:sniffle: Ωραία εποχή βρήκα να αρρωστήσω!
Δεν πειράζει όμως, κάτι τέτοια με ταρακουνάνε και θυμάμαι να εκτιμώ το σημαντικότερο πράγμα στον κόσμο που είναι η υγεία.

Φλο και για εμένα αυτοσυγκράτηση είναι τα 2,5 όταν η γεύση τους σε ξετρελαίνει. Εμένα με τρελαίνει δεν με τρελαίνει η γεύση όταν φτιάχνω εγώ μπισκότα κάτω απο 5 δεν τρώω ποτέ. Για να μη μιλήσω για την μέθοδο της Μαρίνας την οποία ακολουθώ και εγώ, ξεφορώνομαι τον πειρασμό με τη βοήθεια του στομαχιού μου. Αλλες πάλι έχω να ακούσει να τα πετάνε στα σκουπίδια αλλά εμένα δεν πάει με τίποτα το χέρι μου. Αλλά όχι ρε Μαρινάκι πες, όταν το κάνουμε αυτό σαν σκουπιδοτενεκέ δεν μας αντιμετωπίζουμε; Το ίδιο πράγμα είναι.

Εντάξει το ταχίνι τι να πώ, ντροπή του βασικά που είναι τόσο παχυντικό. Εμένα σκέτο δεν μου αρέσει αλλά ρε παιδία ο χαλβάς 2 μπουκιές και 250 θερμίδες για να μην πω για τα λιπαρά! Μιλάω για εκείνα τα μικρά των 40γρ, έφαγα προχθές 2 γιατί μου είχε μείνει απωθημένο απο την Καθαρά Δευτέρα που δεν έφαγα και εντάξει τι να πω; Τα έφαγα δεν τα έφαγα ένα και το αυτό. Σκέτος αφρός. Σοκολάτα και πάλι σοκολάτα!

Την γιαουρτοπανακότα θα την κάνω και εγώ!

Α Φλο λέγε ό,τι θες, εγώ δεν σε πιστεύω! Τα μπισκότα είναι μπλιαχ και ντρέπεσαι να το παραδεχτείς!;) Εγώ θα προτιμούσα ένα μήλο στη θέση τους(ωμμμμμμμ)

----------


## florage

Μαρινα δεν το κοιταξα παραπανω το μπλογκ αλλα τωρα που το λες....

Ασημενια περαστικα σου!!! κυκλοφορει μια ιωση με υψηλο πυρετο και κομαρες αστα να πανε... ελπιζω τα παιδια να μην την κουβαλησουν και αυτη στο σπιτι...
να ρε που οφειλονταν τα υπερφαγικα σου! ειχε πεσει ο οργανισμος σου λογο της επερχομενης ιωσης και μαζι με τα αντισωματα επεσαν κι οι αντιστασεις!!! αμεσως να κατηγορησεις εσενα... 

οσο για το ταχινι ντροπη του και αισχος του! οσο κι αν το παινευομαι οτι δεν εχω μετρησει ποτε θερμιδες μια συγκριση στην συσκευασια με αυτην της σοκολατας με εκανε να κοκκινησω για λογαριασμο του!!! ως εχει καταφερει κι εχει περασει σαν εξαιρετικα υγειινο τροφιμο με τετοια νουμερα ε; 

α.... μαζι με μηλο εφαγα τα μπισκοτα κι εχθες και σημερα!!! λες να μπερδευτηκα και τελικα να ειχα ξετρελαθει με το μηλο;;; πες το παιδι μου!!! αφου εγω μαγειρευω χαλια πως ηταν δυνατον.... το μηλο ηταν ! το μηλο!!!

----------


## mare12

Ωχ...περαστικά μανίτσα!!! Κοίτα να ξεκουράζεσαι και να πίνεις και πολλά υγρά.

Παιδιά αυτό με τα τρίωρα, πρέπει να δημιουργεί τρελές καύσεις γιατί πάνω στο 3ωρο πεινάω. Πολύ καλό!!! 

Και κάτι χρήσιμο που ανακάλυψα και σας το λέω μήπως και ενδιαφέρεται κάποια. στο σαιτ που έκανα το τικεράκι μπορείς να διατηρείς και ημερολόγιο. Όπως μπαίνεις απ το κινητο, κάνεις την ίδια δουλειά και απο τον υπολογιστή, κανονικά. Έχει όλα τα φαγητά αναλυτικά (ακόμα και όλα τα ελληνικά φαγητά έχει και τα αναζητάς με greeklish) με αναλυτική θερμιδική αξία και υδατάνθρακες και άλλα. Μέχρι και τα ποτήρια με νερο που πινεις αν θες σημειώνεις.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by mare12_
> που είσαι sweetOctober!!! έκανα και τικεράκι στο πρόγραμμα που σου έλεγα στο σμαρτφον και θα με δίνει στεγνά τώρα, γιατί ο,τι ενημέρωση κάνω θα κάνει και στο τικερ...χιχιχι!


χαχαχαχ σωστή!!! Μπράβο!
Κάτσε να κάνω κι γω ένα κι ας μη ζυγίζομαι κάθε μέρα πια. Μου λείπει η ενασχόληση με τα κιλά, είναι δυνατόν????????????????? μαζοχισμός ουφ

Καλά έλιωσα με το πίτουρο και τις μπάρες. Προσωπικά δεν τις πάω μια τις μπάρες, αλλά το κατακαλόκαιρο φαντάζομαι με 1-2 αποξηραμένα φρούτα θα μπορώ να φάω ακόμα και στο αμάξι μες τη ζέστη. Αρα δεν τις απορρίπτω. Φλώρα σε όλο το βιβλίο που λέγαμε στο άλλο θέμα δεν αναφέρει πουθενά αποξηραμένα φρούτα παρά μόνο φρέσκα. Μου έκανε εντύπωση φοβερη. Κάνουν δυαδα σίγουρα και τα αποξηραμένα έτσι? Mare μ κάνεις τριάδες κι συ? :thumbup:

Εχει διαταραχθει τοσο ο οργανισμος μου με τις παλιοθερμιδες που μασαμπουκιαζα αβερτα και θερμιδομετρουσα χωρις γευματα, που τωρα πειναω παλι διαρκως και τρωω ποολυνωριτερα απο το 2,5 ωρο. ΦΟβερο :( Τώρα έχω ξελιγωθεί:shocked2:

Ωχ βρε Ασημένια περαστικά!

----------


## Ασημένια

:lol: Φλο, το μήλο ήταν, το μήλο! :lol: 

Κόριτσια ευχαριστώ για τα περαστικά:starhit:. Το δικό μου δεν είναι ίωση αλλά αφου κυκλοφορεί και τέτοια να προσέχουμε!
Πφφφ θα σαπίσω απο την πολλή ξεκούραση:dork:, μεχρι και το ποδήλατο μου απαγόρευσε αλλά εγώ κάνω (στο πολύ σιγανό καλέ μη βαράτε). Τι ανάποδο πλάσμα είμαι, όταν είμαι μια χαρά δεν παίρνω τον κ@#ο μου!

Μαρίνα μου άρεσε που απο την πείνα εσύ βρήκες το θετικό και λες για να πεινάω θα καίω. Ωραία τα λες καλέ. Εκανα και εγώ παλιά αυτή τη διατροφή αλλά την σταμάτησα γιαυτον ακριβώς τον λόγο, πολλή πείνα! Τι τρίωρο, εγώ πεινούσα στο μισάωρο πολλές φορές. Αλλά δεν είχα σκεφτεί το πόιντ σου βεβαίως,βεβαίως :lol:

----------


## mare12

χαχαχαχα! τι να κάνω ρε κορίτσι μου αφού δεν υπάρχει γιατρειά. επιβάλλεται να βλέπω το καλό στις καταστάσεις..."Ωμμμμμ" 24 ώρες το 24ωρο.

Για να στο απαγόρευσε θα έχει τους λόγους του...μήπως να το ξανασκεφτόσουν και να ρωτούσες αν επιτρέπεται έστω σε χαλαρό ρυθμό;

----------


## mare12

Ναι sweet!!! τριάδες κάνω κ εγω! είμαι καινούρια φαν. Διαβάζω και απο κεί και παίρνω πληροφορίες! Eυελπιστώ να γίνει τρόπος ζωής πλέον γιατί μόνο καλά βρίσκω σε αυτή τη μέθοδο μέχρι στιγμής.
Κ εγώ πεινάω τώρα...λυσσαω βασικά αλλά το γεύμα μου ψήνεται. Πηγαίνω και του ρίχνω κλεφτές ματιές...:duh:

----------


## sweetOctober

εγώ τρώω :P , δε ξύπνησα τσάμπα πρωινιάτικο να ανοίξω τη συσκευασία του μπαμπασταθη "καθαρισμενες αγγιναρες" :P

----------


## mare12

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα! τα φιλιά μου στον μπαρμπα Στάθη..θα τον έχω Δευτέρα εγώ για φασολάκια λέει! χαχαχαχα!
καλή όρεξη!

----------


## Ασημένια

Το κλού είναι να μην κουράζομαι γιατί με αυτό που έχω ήδη σέρνομαι χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα. 
Αλλά να σου πω την αλήθεια αυτή τη στιγμή και να θέλω να ανέβω δεν μπορώ!
Τον ακούω μωρέ τον γιατρούλη δεν είμαι χαζή, τώρα βλέπω και μόνη μου ότι δεν μπορώ, αλλά η βλακεία είναι ότι αυτό θα κρατήσει για 15ήμερο τουλάχιστον! Εχε γειά!
Επίσης μου είπε να τρώω πολύ καλά και ειδικά πολλούς υδατάνθρακες (ίσως για την ενέργεια;Μπορεί) και εγώ η άρρωστη του λέω μπορώ και ζάχαρη (με νάζι ξέρεις); Απόλα να τρως μου λέει, σιγά πόσο θα τρως εσύ; Μπουαχαχαχα κακόμοιρε γιατρούλη πόσο λίγο με ξέρεις!(Αυτό απο μέσα μου εννοείται) 
Και εκείνη την ωρα πετάγεται και η μαμά μου και λέει ναι καλέ μια σταλιά τρώει δεν τη βλέπετε;(ξαναμπούχα) 
Νταξ δεν φταίει αυτή, την μπολάρα με το προφιτερολ προχθές την έφαγε ο μπαμπας:saint2: (emo που σφυρίζει αδιάφορα)

----------


## florage

εγω εφαγα απ τις 1 φαγητο ετοιμο απο προχθες (λαχανοντολμαδες νιανια το λεω αυγολεμονο) και ηδη ψιλοπειναω παλι... μαλλον κανει πεινες σημερα... δεν φταιμε εμεις...

----------


## sweetOctober

Μηπως δεν εκανες καλη τριάδα φλωρανς? Κοριτσια εγω μια ζωη πειναω. Τρωω ολες τις θερμιδες μαζι το μεσημερι (και βλακειες θερμιδες) και μετα αν φαω παραπανω πεφτω σε υπερφαγικο γιατι "τα χαλασα". Τερμα αυτα! Τρωω πεινάω, κι άμα λάχει θα ξαναφάω! Κάποτε θα προγραμματιστώ να τρώω ανα τρίωρο λίγο και σωστά και θα χάσω και βάρος!

----------


## florage

μια χαρα ηταν η τριαδα μου! μπολικο λαχανο κρεμυδακι ανηθο σχεδον 200γρ ωμος κιμας αυγολεμονο και 4κσ ρυζι καστανο.. απλα εχει καλομαθει το στομαχι μου στα απεριοριστα. ισως κι επειδη δεν μ αφησε ο μικρος να φαω με την ησυχια μου ολο και κατι ζητουσε και με σηκωνε... ισως ειμαι απλα γουρουνα!!! τωρα νιωθω καλυτερα, αντεχω μιση ωρα ακομα για το σνακ μου!!!

----------


## mare12

Ασημένια φρόντιζε τον οργανισμό σου, ακούς; Εδώ είμαστε παρεάκι για να την παλεύουμε παρέα. Αυτο το "σέρνομαι" που λες...σε νιώθω ρε συ...κάνε υπομονή και έχε εσένα προτεραιότητα και το να είσαι καλά ψυχολογικά. Να μην κουράζεσαι και να ακούς τον γιατρό...είσαι και γλυκατζοκατεργάρω τι να κάνει ο έρημος ο γιατρούλης προσπαθεί να σε βάλει σε τάξη:) 

Flo κάνει πείνες σήμερα; χαχαχαχαχαχα! και πείνες και υπογλυκαιμίες του :cul: για μένα...κ έχω και διάβασμα και θελω να τσιμπολογάω όοοοολη την ώρα. 

SweetOctober εγώ με το που τελείωσα το μεσημεριανό κοίταξα το ρολόι...και άρχισα απο τώρα να σχεδιάζω τι καλό σνακ θα φάω και μετά μπηκα εδω κατευθείαν γιατι μετά το φαγητό συνηθίζω να τρώω γλυκο...γκρρρρρρρ! παω να κανω εναν καφε με ζαχαρίνες μπας και τη βρω.

----------


## florage

Ασημι καλα σου λεει το Μαρινακι!!! κι εσενα με πυρετο σου ρθε να ανεβεις στο ποδηλατο; αν κι εγω εδω που τα λεμε αν μου ρθει καμια αποτομη να ανεβω στο ποδηλατακι μου που μαραινεται στην αποθηκη, θερμομετρο θα τρεξω να βαλω:P γι τετοια αρνηση μιλαμε... 

Μαρινα το παιρνω σαν κοπλεμεντο οτι μας βλεπεις σαν υποκαταστατο γλυκου... καφες με μπολικες ζαχαρινες και γαλατακι!!! αυτο θα κανω κι εγω αν και το καθυστερω για μετα το σνακ των 16:00 μηπως γλιτωσω τον τριτο της ημερας... τελευταια το χω ριξει και στα τσαγια... με πιανει κατα καιρους και παιρνω ποικιλιες αρωματων αλλα μου περναει γρηγορα κι εχω πεταξει πολλα απ αυτα μαμουνιασμενα...

----------


## Ασημένια

Εντάξει μωρέ θα είμαι καλό κορίτσι, υπόσχομαι! Υπομονή ωμμμμμ:saint2:
Επείδη και εγώ έβαζα πολλές ζαχαρίνες στον καφέ (πολύ γάλα συνεχίζω να βάζω- και στον καφέ τα ιδια γούστα έχουμε παναγια μου; :dork: ),
προτείνω να τις μειώνετε όσο μπορείτε γιατί όσο πιο άγλυκος τόσο πιο πολύ κόβει πείνα/λιγούρες, καρατσεκαρισμένο!

----------


## mare12

Εννοείται οτι έτσι πρέπει να το λάβετε γιατί έτσι είναι!

γλυκο-βιόλες που θα λεγε και η Ασημένα:P

πλάκα-πλάκα αυτο που λες πρέπει να ναι σωστό για τις ζαχαρίνες...απο τις 4 που βάζω έβαλα 3...είδες; σε ακούω εγώ. γι αρχή καλά είναι:p 
ένα ένα τα βήματα μην είμαστε και πλεονέκτες. Χαχαχα έχουμε όντως ίδια γούστα πάνω κάτω όλες (μόνο τις αγγινάρες της sweetOctober δεν τρώω;pppp) ! κ εγώ το πρωί γάλα με καφέ πινω και κάποια απογεύματα το ίδιο. Τώρα το έκοψα για να συμμαζέψω κάπως τις τζάμπα θερμίδες. 

Πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση να πάω σουπερ...πόσο βαριεμαι ρε παιδια. Όλο λιστες κάνω και τίποτα απο αυτά δεν παίρνω.

----------


## Ασημένια

Μη σκας, εγώ ξεκίνησα με 5 και τις έχω φτάσει στις 2 παρακαλώ! Ολα μια συνήθεια είναι τελικά, καλά σχεδον όλα! Θα κανώ και εγώ έναν ντεκαφ, ζήλεψα. Βρε μην κόβεις τον καφέ για τις θερμίδες, ίσα ίσα που αυξάνει τον μεταβολισμό και κόβει και την πείνα 2σε1!
Εμένα το σούπερ μάρκετ μου αρέσει αλλά κυρίως όταν δεν είμαι σε διατροφή. Να πας να πάρεις τα υγιείνα σου και μην ζουμπήξεις τα κρουασαν, θα σε βλέπω! Η μάλλον μην περάσεις καθόλου απο εκεί:punk:

----------


## florage

εμενα μ αρεσει το σουπερ μαρκετ κι εντος διατροφης. την βρισκω στο τμημα "ειδων υγειινης":dork::dork:
καθως και να ψαχνω στα συστατικα στα παντα για κρυμμενες ζαχαρες και λιπαρα... κι οταν βρισκω κατι νεο που να πληρει τις προυποθεσεις μου κανω παρτυ!
Δημητρα τωρα θυμηθηκα καπου ρωτησες για τις πιτες ολικης οι δικες μου ειναι "αλεξακης" αλλα φανταζομαι θα υπαρχουν σε διαφορες μαρκες. και ειμαι τοσο κωλοφαρδη πριν μια βδομαδα παραπονεθηκα που δεν τις εβρισκα στο νησι και προχθες τις βλεπω με μια ταμπελαρα κοκκινη "νεο προιον" αχ να εβρισκα κι ενα εκατομυριο ευρωπουλα που δεν βρισκω πουθενα...:P

----------


## mare12

Δεν πήγα τελικά. Δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα...ούτε καν για ζούπηγμα απενοχοποιημένο. :no: 

Να περάσετε όμορφα απόψε κορίτσια.

νησάκι Florage? ζηλεύω :starhit:

φιλακια.

----------


## sweetOctober

Φλωρανς σε ευχαριστω! xaxaxxa ναι ναι ευρώπουλα θέλω κι γω! 

Ασχετο μας έχουν μπιπ βρε παιδιά με την ώρα, στο τέλος θα ξεχάσω να την αλλάξω :bouncing:

Θα το κοιτάξω Δευτέρα να ψωνίσω, έχω βάλει μπρος δουλειές σπιτιού και έχουν τον ατέλειωτο. 
Να δω πότε θα ξαναρχίσω κανονικά γυμναστική. Απο φαί θα βολευτώ σήμερα αύριο με αυτά που έχω. Είναι τόσο φοβερή διατροφή που δεν έχω ψωνίσει τίποτα προς το παρόν έξω από αυτά που τρώω (είμαι και παμφάγο τρομάρα μ) !!

Mare κι δω νησί, ζήλια ζήλια :P (άμα βρώ πίτες ολικής να μου γράψεις, ζήλια εγώ τώρα!!! :duh: )

Αυτό που είπε η Ασ. για τον καφέ καραισχύει. Τον πίνω σκέτο, αλλιώς μου ανοίγει την όρεξη!

Καλά να περάσετε, πάλι δε θα βγώ, με έχει φάει η κλιεσούρα πάλι. Τί να κάνω, έχω άχγος και καθαρίζω για να μη τρώω :starhit:

----------


## florage

hello !!! κι απο δω!!!
ειμαι καλα και το αυτο επιθυμω και δι υμας...
περιμενω να δω παρουσιες!!!

----------


## mare12

Γειά σας κορίτσια...μόλις επέστρεψα απο ταβέρνα. Ήπια 2 γουλιές λευκό κρασί, 1 λίτρο νερό, 1 τετραγωνάκι σε μέγεθος σπιρτόκουτου κοκορέτσι (......) και μία πηρουνιά σαλάτα. 
Επέστρεψα γιατί δε φτάνει που είχα μπροστά μου απο πατάτες τηγανιτές, τυρόψωμα κ αλλα τέτοια...είχα και άφθονο κρασί με συνοδεία μουσικής live και δεδομένου ότι σήμερα θα είχα επέτειο, με το που άρχισε να λέει το "πόσο πολύ σ'αγάπησα' του Θηβαίου, μάζεψα τα μπογαλάκια μου και επέστρεψα σπίτι γιατί θα έπινα και θα έτρωγα και θα εκλαιγα. Κλασικά πράγματα. Αυτά:D 

εσείς τι κάνετε;;;; Νησάκια και οι 2 ε; είστε τόσο τυχερές! το όνειρό μου ειναι να ζησω μόνιμα σε νησί.

----------


## Ασημένια

Φλο δε ζητούσες τίποτα άλλο;;;;
Γεια σας κοριτσάκια!

Εγώ να πω ότι με έχετε καταστρέψει και χθες πήγα και έφτιαξα την πανακότα με το γιαούρτι και σως φράουλας! Λίγο άνοστο το πρώτο αλλά η σως μούρλια!
Μου αρέσει όμως γιατί έχω κάτι να ασχολούμαι, δεν την μπορώ τόση ξεκούραση πιά!
Θέλω να με καταστρέψετε και άλλο λοιπόν αλλά έτσι με extra light συνταγές!
Βέβαια δεν παύει να με προβληματίζει η χρήση του γλυκαντικού. Θυμάμαι ότι γιαυτό είχα κόψει τα light γλυκάκια. Μια διαβάζω ότι είναι ασφαλή, μια επικίνδυνα έχω μπερδευτεί. Ασε που λένε ότι μακροπρόθεσμα τελικά ευνοούν την αποθήκευση λίπους. Εσυ βρε Φλό μου που και με τη ντουκαν πρέπει να τα χρησιμοποιούσες πολύ, έχεις καταλήξει κάπου; Τι γνώμη έχεις;

Μαρινάκι μου 1) μπράβο που συγκρατήθηκες! 2)λατρεύω το συγκεκριμένο τραγούδι 3)δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Αχ καταλαβαίνω ότι περνάς δύσκολα, το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι υπομόνη, το ξέρεις και εσύ! Αυτό που κάνεις είναι δύσκολο, εδώ χωρίς διατροφική διαταραχή γυναίκες και το ρίχνουν στις σοκολάτες και τα παγωτά, είσαι ηρωιδα τέλος!

----------


## sweetOctober

Ωχ mare mou θυμόμουν πως...είχες πεί για χωρισμό. Ηταν προσφατος μαλλον? Λυπαμαι. Εισαι δυνατη. Μπραβο σου, χιλια μπραβο! Τι ωρα ειναι να φας τη τριαδα σου/δυαδα σου? Μη μασας, ολα καλα θα πανε :wink1: Χαμογέλα λίγο οεο!
Ασημένια πως είσαι σήμερα?
Φλώρανς πως πάει η ανάγνωση?

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Ασημένια_
> Μου αρέσει όμως γιατί έχω κάτι να ασχολούμαι, δεν την μπορώ τόση ξεκούραση πιά!
> Θέλω να με καταστρέψετε και άλλο λοιπόν αλλά έτσι με extra light συνταγές!


κάνε λ΄γο υπομονήνα διαβάσει η Φλωρανς το νεο της βιβλιο, εχει φοβερα γλυκακια μεσα, και χωρίς ζαχαρίνη νομίζω. Να σας πω την αμαρτια μου δε νιωθω ακομα ετοιμη ουτε για αυτα και δεν θα ασχοληθω, ακομη!

* δοκίμασε την Natreen είναι η πιο αθώα.

----------


## florage

Μαρινα μπραβο που βρηκες την δυναμη να αντισταθεις σε οοολες αυτες τις συγκινησεις... εγω στανταρ θα καθομουν και θα γινομουν ντιρλα , ειναι τοσο σπανιο αλλωστε για μενα το να βρεθω σε live μουσικη... απο τη μια το περιπτερο απο την αλλη τα παιδια που δεν μας αποχωριζονται εχουμε γινει εντελως αντικοινωνικοι αλλα (για να βρω ενα θετικο) τουλαχιστον γλιτωνω πολλους πειρασμους ετσι... 

Ασημένια οι γνωμες σχετικα με την επικινδυνοτητα των γλυκαντικων διιστανται οποτε εγω κραταω αυτη που με βολευει... λενε οτι για να γινουν επικινδυνα πρεπει να καταναλλωνεται καθημερινα και μακροχρονια τοσο μεγαλη ποσοτητα που δεν ειναι δυνατον να την καταφερει ενας ανθρωπος... εγω εχω μεινει μακρυα απο την ασπαρταμη που ειναι η πλεον ενοχοποιημενη και απλα ελπιζω να μην τα βρω καποια στιγμη μπροστα μου... αλλωστε και τι απο αυτα που καταναλλωνουμε δεν εχει κατηγορηθει για τοξικοτητα... πεφτουν κατα καιρους επικινδυνες λιστες τροφιμων στα χερια μου (πολλα απο αυτα παιδικες τροφες) που σηκωνεται η τριχα σου! και να παθεις κατι (ω μη γεννητω) αντε να βρεις τι φταιει... 
τωρα για το οτι μακροπροθεσμα ευνοουν την αποθηκευση λιπους του θεωρω κατ αρχην χαζο, απ τη στιγμη που δεν επιρρεαζουν την γλυκοζη του αιματος και κατα συνεπεια δεν προκαλλουν εκκριση ινσουλινης γιατι να αποθηκευτει καποια στιγμη στο μελλον λιπος; εγω χρησιμοποιω γλυκαντικα εντος και εκτος διαιτας ή διατροφης τα περισσοτερα χρονια που με θυμαμαι. μπορει να πλακωνα 2 σοκολαταρες αλλα ο κεφες μου θα ηταν παντα με ζαχαρινη και η cocacola light. οστοσο οταν στρωθηκα να χασω τα κιλα μου παρολο που δεν γυμναστικα ποτε αυτα εφυγαν σχετικα γρηγορα. 30κιλα σε 6-7 μηνες... αν δεν κανεις διατροφη παχυντικη δεν βρισκω λογο να παχυνεις απ την καταναλλωση γλυκαντικων... αλλα αφου φοβασαι και το σεβομαι , υπαρχει και η στεβια που το μονο κακο που μπορει να την κατηγορησει κανεις οτι κανει ειναι στην τσεπη!!! 
το ανοστο γλυκακι σου προφανως ηθελε παραπανω γλυκαντικο κι αρωμα... εγω δοκιμαζω παντα την γευση πριν το βαλω στο ψυγειο και συμπληρωνω αναλογα...

Δημητρα δεν το εχω ανοιξει ακομα, το βραδυ αφου βαλω τα μικρα για υπνο θα το ξεψαχνισω απερισπαστη και μακρυα απ την κουζινα ...
επειδη η νατριν ειναι επισης ακριβη εγω παιρνω τις ταμπλετες του λιντλ που εχουν ακριβως την ιδια συσταση αλλα απειρως χαμηλοτερη τιμη...

----------


## Ασημένια

Φλώρα μου ευχαριστώ! Ούτε και εγώ με κόβω να τα σταματάω, είμαι εξαρτημένη. Αλλά νόμιζα ότι ήδη η ποσότητα που χρησιμοποιώ θεωρείται μεγάλη αλλά για να το λες εσύ αυτοι θα θεωρούν ότι η πολύυυ μεγάλη έχει τις επιπτώσεις. Αυτό με την μελλοντική αποθήκευση λίπους δεν είναι και τόσο χαζό γιατί στο περίπου έλεγε ότι δίνοντας τη γλυκιά γεύση στον εγκέφαλο χωρίς όμως την ενέργεια της ζάχαρης, του μελιού κλπ τον ψιλοτρελαίνουμε και παθαίνει κοκομπλόκο. Αν το ξαναβρώ θα βάλω το λινκ γιατί τα λέω πολύ περιληπτικά. Καλά δεν έλεγε ότι παχαίνεις απο τα ίδια καθαυτά αλλά ότι μακροπρόθεσμα πυροδοτούν περισσότερα βουλιμικά ξεσπάσματα, κάτι τέτοιο.
Η στέβια είναι μπλιαχ, μπλιαχ, μπλιαχ! δεν την αντέχω ούτε στον καφέ! Αν και έχω ακούσει ότι υπάρχουν και μάρκες με πιο ανεκτή γεύση, αν ξέρει κάποια ας μας διαφωτίσει. Γιατί έχω φάει ελβετική σοκολάτα με στέβια και τύφλα να έχει η λάκτα ας πούμε!

----------


## florage

συμφωνω για την στεβια!!! χαλια!!! οσες τουλαχιστον εχω δοκιμασει... αλλα χαλια δεν ηταν και τα γλυκα στην αρχη; πιστευω η γλυκια γευση γενικα και το πως μας φαινεται ειναι κατι που συνηθιζεται... αν δεν κολουσα στην τιμη της θα το παλευα να την συνηθισω κι αυτην αλλα τωρα δεν με παιρνει καθολου οικονομικα... μου εχει πει μια φιλη που ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα για καποια που της αρεσε αλλα θα στην στειλω σε πμ για να μη θεωρηθει διαφημιση. εγω δεν την εχω δοκιμασει... μη με κυνηγας μετα...
ναι τις εχω δοκιμασει κι εγω αυτες τις σοκολατες κι ειναι κολαση!!! φανταζομαι η σοκολατενια γευση καλυπτει τα παντα γι αυτο...
τωρα σχετικα με το κοκομπλοκο ρε λες απ αυτο να ειναι;;;

----------


## Ασημένια

Αν ήταν φθηνά μωρέ και εγώ θα τα είχα δοκιμάσει όλα και θα κατέληγα αλλά είναι πολύ τσιμπημένα και δεν λέει. Θα με ενδιέφρε πάντως αυτό που άρεσε στη φίλη σου γιατί έτσι και αλλιώς μια ευκαιρία έχω αποφασίσει να δώσω σε κάποια, οπότε ασ είναι συστημμένη.
Οσο για το άλλα και εμένα κάτι φωνούλες αυτό μου φωνάζουν, "βρε λες;;"
Βρήκα κάτι εδώ : http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...e-dangers.aspx και εδώ http://www.scientificamerican.com/ar...ound-the-brain.
(Το καλό είναι ότι κυριώς κατηγορείται η ασπαρτάμη αλλά και τα άλλα δεν πάνε πίσω! Καλά εγώ να μη χαίρομαι γιατί το 1 απο τα 2 που χρησιμοποιώ, ένα "ζωγράφος", δεν ξέρω τί είναι χαχα)

Βέβαια να πω την αλήθεια το μεγαλύτερο μου ρεκορ αποχής απο υπερφαγικά (2 μήνες περίπου) το είχα όταν τα είχα πετάξει όλα αυτά και χρησιμοποιόυσα κανονική ζάχαρη. Μπορεί και να ήταν σύμπτωση δεν ξέρω. Αλλά απο την άλλη εσύ τόσο καιρό στη ντουκαν δεν είχες υπερφαγικά σωστά;Αρα τι; Δεν ξέρω μπερδεύτηκα :lol:

----------


## mare12

Γειά σας ξανά κορίτσια. Ναι όλα καλά:)

σορρυ που επεμβαίνω αλλά και μένα η διαιτολόγος μου έλεγε να τρωω 2 κ.γ ζαχαρη ακατέργαστη τη μέρα για να μη ζητάω γλυκό. Κ εγώ του lidl παίρνω γιατί είναι πάρα πολλές και είναι και πολύ οικονομική συσκευασία (κωλογκραμ...όνομα και εξυπηρέτηση). Μια δίαιτα που είχα διαβάσει (και την είχα κάνει για 1,5 μέρα:p ) έλεγε προκειμένου να αποτοξινωθούμε μια και καλή απ τη ζάχαρη δεν πρέπει να τρώμε οτιδήποτε τελειώνει σε -όζη και -όλη νομίζω και κάτι άλλες καταλήξεις που μου διαφεύγουν τώρα. Οι μαρτυρίες απο κάτω υποστήριζαν οτι όντως κόβει την επιθυμία οριστικά και μάλιστα έλεγαν οτι το μεγάλο χαστούκι-ζόρι κρατάει 5 μέρες. Μετά ο οργανισμός δε ξαναζητάει γλυκό. Προσωπική άποψη δεν έχω γιατί σαφέστατα δεν κρατήθηκα. Harcombe λεγόταν.

----------


## florage

πραγματικα 2 χρονια στην ντουκαν οχι μονο δεν ειχα υπερφαγικα αλλα δεν τα σκεφτομουν κιολας... μονο σε μεμονομενες περιπτωσεις το ξεφτιλιζα αλλα αφου το ειχα προμελετημενο το εγκλημα , ελεγα εκεινη την μερα θα φαω και δεν με ενιαζε κιολας μετα... τα υπερφαγικα σας ειπα ποτε ξαναξεκινησαν, οταν προσπαθουσα να φαω ενα κανονικο γευμα με τα ολα του στα πλαισια συντηρησης. εκει σαν να εμπαινε ο εξ αποδω μεσα μου δεν μπορουσα να με ελεγξω...
ρε γαμωτο δεν εχω προβλημα να ακολουθω μια διατροφη εφ ορου ζωης χωρις ζαχαρη αλλα δεν θελω να στερουμαι και το μετριο καφεδακι μου ουτε τα απενεχοποιημενα γλυκακια μου... 
το ελαβες το u2u;

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by mare12_
> Γειά σας ξανά κορίτσια. Ναι όλα καλά:)
> 
> σορρυ που επεμβαίνω αλλά και μένα η διαιτολόγος μου έλεγε να τρωω 2 κ.γ ζαχαρη ακατέργαστη τη μέρα για να μη ζητάω γλυκό. Κ εγώ του lidl παίρνω γιατί είναι πάρα πολλές και είναι και πολύ οικονομική συσκευασία (κωλογκραμ...όνομα και εξυπηρέτηση). Μια δίαιτα που είχα διαβάσει (και την είχα κάνει για 1,5 μέρα:p ) έλεγε προκειμένου να αποτοξινωθούμε μια και καλή απ τη ζάχαρη δεν πρέπει να τρώμε οτιδήποτε τελειώνει σε -όζη και -όλη νομίζω και κάτι άλλες καταλήξεις που μου διαφεύγουν τώρα. Οι μαρτυρίες απο κάτω υποστήριζαν οτι όντως κόβει την επιθυμία οριστικά και μάλιστα έλεγαν οτι το μεγάλο χαστούκι-ζόρι κρατάει 5 μέρες. Μετά ο οργανισμός δε ξαναζητάει γλυκό. Προσωπική άποψη δεν έχω γιατί σαφέστατα δεν κρατήθηκα. Harcombe λεγόταν.


εγώ είχα διαβήτη κύησης κι επί μήνες έτρωγα τα πάντα από ζυμαρικά, ψωμιά (δεν τον ενοιαζε αν ηταν λευκα ή ολικής ιδιαίτερα), αλλά κανένα έτοιμο προιον ή επεξεργασμενο με ζάχαρη, σε καμμια μορφη. Δηλ αν το ψωμι του φουρνου μου ανεβαζε το ζαχαρο=ειχε τη ζαχαριτσα του, κι ετσι προτιμουσα ψωμι τοστ ολικης.
Απο ζαχαρη ουτε ζαχαρινες ουτε τιποτε. Δηλ. γλυκο ειχα να δω μηνες. Για την ακριβεια να το φαω, γιατι εβλεπα διαρκως, ειδικα στο τελος που με επισκεπτονταν διαρκως για παρεα λογω ακινησιας επι 1,5 μηνα...

Μονο καθαρο φαγητο είχα, πχ οχι κλασσικα δημητριακα που εχουν ζαχαρες αλλα all bran stikakia, φρούτα, λίγο λάδι κατά προτίμηση ωμό στα φαγητά, τριαδες και τριωρα κι ενδιαμεσα οχι δυαδες αλλα φρουτο, αν ηθελα 2 φρουτα μπορουσα αλλα 1-1 με διαφορα πχ μισης ωρας.
Ελαφρυ βραδυνο με τοστ και σαλατα, γευμα προ υπνου κριτσινι με γιαουρτι. Αυτα περιπου.

Αφαιρεστε και ολα τα τυπου γαλοπουλα αυγο κτλ που στην κυηση τα φοβασαι, ε δεν εμενε και τιποτε να τρωω. Μονο φαγητο. Σε σωστες ποσοτητες και συνδιασμους (τριάδες) ανα τρείς το πολύ ώρες (τρίωρα). Γλυκό ούτε για πλάκα όπως είπα.

*** το πιο βασικό να συμπληρώσω, δεν είχα καμμιά επιθυμία για γλυκό από ένα σημείο και μετά. σημειωτέον ότι λόγω διαβήτη ναι μεν δεν ήμουν σε δίαιτα αλλά δε μπορούσα πχ να φάω τυροπιτάκι ή κάτι άλλο, μόνο μα μόνο καθαρές τροφές, γιατί τα άλλα μου ανέβαζαν ζάχαρο με τη μία.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by florage_
> πραγματικα 2 χρονια στην ντουκαν οχι μονο δεν ειχα υπερφαγικα αλλα δεν τα σκεφτομουν κιολας... μονο σε μεμονομενες περιπτωσεις το ξεφτιλιζα αλλα αφου το ειχα προμελετημενο το εγκλημα , ελεγα εκεινη την μερα θα φαω και δεν με ενιαζε κιολας μετα... τα υπερφαγικα σας ειπα ποτε ξαναξεκινησαν, οταν προσπαθουσα να φαω ενα κανονικο γευμα με τα ολα του στα πλαισια συντηρησης. εκει σαν να εμπαινε ο εξ αποδω μεσα μου δεν μπορουσα να με ελεγξω...
> ρε γαμωτο δεν εχω προβλημα να ακολουθω μια διατροφη εφ ορου ζωης χωρις ζαχαρη αλλα δεν θελω να στερουμαι και το μετριο καφεδακι μου ουτε τα απενεχοποιημενα γλυκακια μου... 
> το ελαβες το u2u;


```````````````να ρωτησω κατι λιγο χαζο ισως, γιατι δε τη συνεχιζεις?

----------


## Ασημένια

Στην τελευταία μου απόπειρα απεξάρτησης απο τη ζάχαρη πριν 1,5 μήνα περίπου, έκανα ακριβώς αυτό που λες Μαρινάκι (χωρίς να ξέρω τη συγκεκριμένη δίαιτα), 5 ημέρες πλήρη αποχή απο ΚΑΘΕ γλυκιά γεύση. 
Είχα κόψει μέχρι και τον καφέ για να αποφύγω το γλυκαντικό. Ναι λοιπόν η επιθυμία μειώνεται πολύ, σε φάση να έχω λιχουδιές στο ντουλάπι ή να τις τρώνε μπροστά μου και να ΜΗΝ θέλω να τις καταβροχθίσω και αυτές και αυτούς μαζί!:dork: Συνολικά άντεξα 18 ημέρες αν δεν κάνω λάθος.Και μετά κανονικό γλυκάκι πού και πού!
ΑΛΛΑ, υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο αλλά
όταν δοκίμασα γλυκό η απόλαυση ήταν η ίδια με πριν. Τι θέλω να πω; Ο,τι με τρελαίνει τόσο η γεύση που δεν μπορώ να τα στερηθώ για κανέναν λόγο. Η μεγαλύτερη κατρακύλα βέβαια ήρθε όταν έκανα το λάθος να φάω 1 κουταλάκι μερέντα. Οπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν σταμάτησα στο κουταλάκι...Δηλαδή και εξαρτημένος να μην είσαι η γεύση αυτή είναι τόσο τέλεια που δεν μπορώ να έχω μέτρο (προσωπική άποψη)

*Φλο μου δεν το έλαβα, όχι. Μήπως ξέχασες το θέμα;

----------


## florage

χαχαχαχα ευτυχως Μαρινα που ζητας συγνωμη που επεμβαινεις, και μαλιστα στο δικο σου τοπικ!!!!
τελικα εχουμε κι αλλα κοινα εμεις... εχω κανει κι εγω harcombe για 1.5 μηνα! (χαχαχα τωρα ειδα οτι εσυ την εκανες για 1.5 μερα!!!) απο τις καλες διαιτες οπου επιτρεπονται ολα αλλα δεν μπορεις να κανεις 3αδα δυστυχως... οντως η πρωτη της φαση εκανε δουλεια ως προς τις λιγουρες αν εχανα και κανα κιλο τοτε (και ειχα πολλα) δεν θα την παρατουσα...

Δημητρα εχω ξαναπει γιατι παρατησα την dukan. γιατι οσο καλα τα πηγαινα οσο εκανα αυστηρη διαιτα αλλο τοσο μανταρα τα εκανα στην φαση συντηρησης της. δεν μπορουσα να διαχειριστω σωστα τις ελευθεριες που μου εδινε!!! κουλο ε;; και τα αναζωπυρουμενα υπερφαγικα με εκαναν να θυμηθω τις παλιες καλες τριαδες...

Ααημενια, ναι δεν εβαλα θεμα... πολυ ψιρες ειστε εδω μεσα... θετε και θεμα.... :p

----------


## sweetOctober

α έχει φάσεις κι αυτή? Δηλαδή δε μπορείς να τρέφεσαι μια ζωή όπως στην φάση πρίν τη συντήρηση αυξάνοντας λίγο τον υδατάνθρακα? (κάπως έτσι το φανταζόμουν αλλά από τη φαντασία στην πραγματικότητα...)

Ρε κορίτσια έχω φάει τον κόσμο να βρω τη διατροφη του διαβητη και ειναι αδυνατο. Ηταν 1800 θερμιδες, αυτο το θυμαμαι. Καλά έτρωγα παραπάνω λόγω μωρού αλλά το πλάνο ήταν 1800. Εχω φαει τον κοσμο εδω και 10' και τίποτε. Ετσι απο περιέργεια! Τα θυμάμαι απέξω βέβαια αλλά δε θα με χαλούσε να τα ξαναδώ. Τελικά τα τρίωρα είναι παντού.

----------


## florage

Δημητρα τι συμβαινει; θελεις να με διωξεις απο τα τριωρα;;;:smilegrin::smilegrin:

η αληθεια ειναι οτι το παλεψα πολυ περισσοτερο απ οσο θα πρεπε. σκεψου τα κιλα τα εχασα σε 6 μηνες αλλα παλευα με την dukan παραπανω απο 2 χρονια. δεν πηγαινε αλλο...

Ασημενια εβαλα θεμα. ηρθε;

----------


## mare12

ρε κορίτσια μπράβο που έχετε αντέξει τόσο χωρίς γλυκό. τι να πω...εμένα αυτα τα χρονικά διαστήματα, φαντάζουν αιώνες.

Florage αυτά τα "ελεύθερα γεύματα" του ντουκαν ε; χαχαχα! εμένα τα δύο γεύματα κατέληγαν τριήμερο γαμήλιο γλέντι! 

Ασημένια, ζαχαροζυμωμένη μου βιόλα (που λέει και ο Σκουλάς) πάντα η μερέντα θα καταφέρνει να μας κόβει τα γόνατα απο τη συγκίνηση. Θα βρούμε κάποιο τρόπο όμως να την τρώμε και να μη μας τρώει...που θα πάει!

Εγώ πότε θα γίνω μάνα ρε παιδιά...να τους ετοιμάζω μπισκοτόκρεμες και φαριν λακτέ....:yes::yes::yes:

----------


## sweetOctober

Είναι μια να τα κόψεις τα γλυκά αλήθεια...και να μη τρώς πολλούς υδατάνθρακες. Δηλ. αν περιμένεις με τριάδες να μη θες γλυκό χμ λίγο δύσκολο. Σκέψου έγγυος και δεν ήθελα γλυκό και μόλις έτρωγα κριτσίνι, φρούτο και τα συνήθη συστατικά των τριάδων λυσσούσα. Ανδεν ήταν το παιδί τα ενδιάμεσα φρούτα δε θα τα έτρωγα, ειδικά εκεί στο ενδιάμεσο με τσακίζουν. Με το κριτσίνι είναι καλύτερα, ομως αυξάνονται και οι υδατάνθρακες. Το ιδανικό είναι με πρωτείνη για μένα , πχλίγο τυρί ή γιαούρτι. Αυτό πάλι ανεβάζει τις θερμίδες. Οποτε αν δεν εχεις λογο υγειας φάε το γλυκό σου κανονικά χωρίς τύψεις :bigsmile:

----------


## mare12

Καλημέρα!!! Καλή εβδομάδα! 

εχασα 10 κιλά μέσα σε 5 μέρες και απεχθάνομαι τα γλυκά!!! ουυυυυ! καλό μήνα βρε:P :P :P

----------


## florage

καλημερα!
καλο μηνα!!!
Μαρινακι σηκωθηκες πρωι πρωι για να μας δουλεψεις;
ε, λοιπον εγω εχω παραιτηθει απο την ζαχαρη αλλα οχι απο το γλυκο.... καλως ή κακως την γλυκια μου κρεμουλα με το βρωμοκεκακι σαν τουρτιτσα τα απολαμβανω καθε μερα! και λεω αληθεια!!!

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλημερούδια και καλό μήνα!

Σιχαίνομαι και εγώ τα γλυκά και μόνο με τη σκέψη έχασα 15 κιλά. Μαρίνα σε έφαγα!:P
Επίσης με πήρε τηλέφωνο ο γιατρός και μου ζήτησε 1000 συγνώμη για τη λάθος αγωγή, μου έδωσε τη σωστή που είναι να τρέφομαι αποκλειστικά με γλυκά!Ο σάτυρος...:P

Πωπω κορίτσια αλήθεια έχει γεμίσει το σπίτι γλυκά απο τις επισκέψεις για τα περαστικά! 
Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω κάνει καμία πονηρή σκέψη αλλά για καλό και για κακό δεν πάω στην κουζίνα, περνάω χωρίς να κοιτάω καν. Βεβαια βοηθάνε και τα λαιτ γλυκάκια της φλο, παραμυθιάζομαι λίγο!
Και αυτοι χάθηκε να μου φέρουν πίτουρο βρώμης, σιρόπι αγαύης, στέβια και χαρουπόμελο και να τα δοκιμάσω επιτέλους με την ευκαιρία; :lol:
Το απόγευμα πάντως θα πω στη μαμά μου να τα μοιράσει αλλιώς θα τα πετάξω.

----------


## mare12

Florage εμενα τα γλυκα διαιτης γίνονται αποτυχία γι αυτο δεν κάνω καν προσπάθεια. αν και πήρε το μάτι μου κάτι συνταγές του Ζουμπανέα για μωσαϊκό...δε ξερω. Αυριο κλείνω 7 ημέρες χωρίς ζάχαρη (με εξαίρεση την μπαρα δημητριακών και 1 κουταλάκι μέλι).

Θα το χω στα υπόψιν για εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις. 

ναι καλά θα κάνεις να τα πασάρεις αλλού. Α εχω μια απίστευτη συνταγη με τεκίλα και σιρόπι αγαύης Ασημένια...:P

----------


## Ασημένια

Πωπώ Μαρινάκι έχεις κλείσει μια εβδομάδα αποχής! Τέλεια τα πας!
Τώρα δεν τα ζήτας λίγο λιγοτερο ή δεν έχεις δει διαφορά; Καλά δεν εννοώ να σε ρωτήσω αν θες μπλιαχ πουράκια και να μου πεις όχι αλλά αυτή η λύσσα που μας πιάνει θα έχει βελτιωθεί φαντάζομαι.

Ναι και εγώ ανυπομονώ να γίνω μάνα και να έχω ένα σκατόπαιδο που δεν θα τρώει την μπισκοτόκρεμα και εγώ αναγκαστικά για να μην την πετάξω θα τη τρώω:saint2: Μην με κοροιδεψετε αλλά παίρνω και τώρα τέτοιες κρέμες :bouncing: Σιγά μια πεντανόστιμη κρέμα είναι, τι επειδή το κουτι δείχνει μωράκι; Πφφφ "ταμπέλες" :P

(Πάντως δώσε μια ευκαιρία όποτε έχεις χρόνο στην κρεμούλα με τη ζελατίνη εγώ έχω ενθουσιαστεί.)

----------


## mare12

Καλημέρα!

ρε συ Ασημένια τέτοια ταύτιση γούστων τι να πω πια! παίρνεις κρέμες βρε ξεμυαλισμένη;χαχαχα!Το καλό είναι οτι οι καινούριες δεν έχουν ζάχαρη όπως είχαν παλιότερα. Αυτη η γεύση της φαριν λακτε που ηταν σ ενα πορτοκαλι κουτί, δε ξεχνιέται.

Χαίρομαι που η διατροφή σου πάει καλά. Να συνεχίσει έτσι!

Έχουν λυσσάξει κ εδώ να φέρνουν γλυκά και πραγματικά δεν έχω παρασυρθεί. Με έχω πιάσει αρκετές φορές να κοιτάω το σαιτ του παρλιάρου αλλά μέχρι εκει. πηγα και σουπερ μάρκετ και δεν πηρα τίποτα. Βέβαια ξέρω...είμαι τζάνκι. Αν κάνω το λάθος να αφεθώ, θα με βρει overdose. 

Παράπονο δεν έχω με την απώλεια που είναι μικρή. Με χαροποιεί που "με λένε Μαρίνα και είμαι καθαρή από σοκολάτα 7 ημέρες".

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλημέρα και απο εδώ!

Αλήθεια Μαρινάκι; Πρέπει να κάνουμε λίστα με τα τοπ μας για να βεβαιωθούμε αλλά όχι όχι δεν θα μπούμε σε πειρασμό.Λοιπόν πουράκια,σοκολατάκια λάκτα φράουλα...χαχαχα καλά σκάω
Ποιά έχεις δει καλέ χωρίς ζάχαρη; Εγώ λόγω ζάχαρης έχω καιρό να τις πάρω. Μη μου λες τέτοια και βγω τώρα με τις πιτζάμες:lol:

Σκίζεις, σκίζεις, σκίζεις!Αν νιώσεις πολύ πολύ έντονη επιθυμία φάε κάτι μικρό, το ξέρω δεν σου πάει η καρδιά να το χαλάσεις αλλά φοβάμαι και εγώ μην κάνουμε κανα μπαμ και κατεβάσουμε όλη την ίον. Ειδικά στο 10ήμερο το δικαιούσαι, και τώρα δηλαδή, εγώ έχω προγραματίσει ελεύθερο στις 11 ημέρες να ξεδώσω:dork:

(Αχ αυτός ο Παρλιάρος. Με κολάζει αλλά ό,τι έχω φτιάξει δεν με ενθουσιάζει καθόλου, μια αηδία σου λέω! Οχι σοβαρά, είναι πολύ άγλυκα για τα γούστα μου.)

----------


## mare12

χαχαχαχ! τα καρδουλακια λες; τι γελιο...τι χαριτωμένα που είναι! Επίσης lacta γιαούρτι-φράουλα...όλες οι καινούριες οι τζοιν, και όλων των ειδών οι σοκοφρέτες. 

είναι χωρίς προσθήκη ζάχαρης μερικές...ωστόσο είναι τίγκα στη θερμίδα γιατί προορίζονται για μωράκια στην ανάπτυξη...όχι βιόλες σε καταστολή! να κάτσεις εκει που είσαι καλά είμαστε

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλημέρα!

Μαρινάκι τι κάνεις πώς τα πας; Σου στέλνω θετική ενέργεια να ξες, και σε άσχετες στιγμές.
Ξαναδιάβασα το πρώτο σου ποστ και τώρα πρόσεξα αυτό που λες για τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή, την ξεκίνησες τελικά;
Εγώ σε θαυμάζω πάντως, μια ολόκληρη εβδομάδα αυτοσυγκράτησης είναι άθλος για εμάς!

(Αντε γιατί χάρη σου κάνω που σου μιλάω μετά απο την επίθεση σου στις κρεμούλες μου. Μια χαρά θερμίδες έχουμε σταμάτα να μας διαπομπεύεις επιτέλους!:lol: )

Α Φλο όταν σου είναι εύκολο χώσε μια χαστούκα στα soft kings! Ηρθαν στον ύπνο μου τα σιχαμένα:regan: ! Η μάλλον όχι, χάρισε τα στον πιο ξινομούρη πελάτη, να ξινίσει περισσότερο! Αηδίες...

----------


## florage

δεν εχω soft kings καρδια μου... 
οι πελατες μου ειναι εκλεπτυσμενοι... ουτε καν τα ζητανε... 
τους εχω εκπαιδευσει και τρωνε μπισκοτα βρωμης με μελι, πτιμπερ ολικης, παστελια, digestive, και ξηρους καρπους... κατι αλλες αηδιες τις φερνω αναγκαστικα για τους τουριστες...

----------


## mare12

αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα χα! 

όταν έκανα ντουκάν κρεμούλες έτρωγα κ εγώ μην ανησυχείς καθόλου. τις έχω σε εκτίμηση.

Florage μοντέλα οι πελάτες ε; είμαι στο σαιτ με τη συνταγη της πανακότα που μου έστειλες τις προάλλες! παιδιά έχει τα πάντα εκεί μεσα.

όχι δεν την άρχισα τη θεραπεία...τα έχω στο ντουλαπάκι μου ακόμα. Το παλεύω...σκέφτομαι οτι σε λίγο ξεκινάει η εξεταστική και δε ξέρω κατά πόσο θα επηρεάσουν την (περιορισμένη) διαύγειά μου. Γιατί όμως ρωτάς μανίτσα;

----------


## florage

αν δεις τιποτακαλο , ξερεις ε;;;
οσο για τα χαπια κι εγω ειμαι εναντιων... ειναι η ευκολη λυση (αν ειναι λυση) αλλα αν μπορεις να το παλεψεις απο μονη σου πιστευω εχεις περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να ειναι για παντα...

----------


## Ασημένια

Μμμμμ Φλο πες τους μη φάνε, έχουμε γλαρόσουπα!
Ακου εκεί εκλεπτυσμένοι, εμείς δηλαδή που τα παίρνουμε τι είμαστε ρε; Μας βρίζεις;
Ωχ ωχ σόρρυ ξέχασα την αυθυποβολή ωμμμμ, γράψε άκυρο, στους εκλεπτυσμένους είμαι και εγώ!
Ενα μπάτσο δώστο όμως στα digestive, όσο είναι αυτά υγιείνα άλλο τόσο είμαι εγώ η Ναόμι.

Μαρινάκι απο ενδιαφέρον ρώτησα για να καταλάβω και πώς είσαι. Απο αυτά είμαι άσχετη αλλά σίγουρα είναι πολύ καλό που τα καταφέρνεις ολομόνη σου! Εχει και μεγαλύτερη αξία!Μπράβο κοριτσάκι!

----------


## mare12

....και καλά κάνεις που είσαι άσχετη και έτσι να παραμείνεις!

Πραγματικά η χημεία παίζει με το μυαλό σου και καλό είναι να αποφεύγεται. στο λεω γιατι έχω "φάει" ο,τι κυκλοφορεί κατά καιρούς και μάλιστα με δική μου ευθύνη, άνευ συγκατάθεσης γιατρού. 

Το αστείο της υπόθεσης είναι οτι όσο είμαι ξύπνια αποφεύγω να σκέφτομαι οτιδήποτε με φθείρει..και τα ρημάδια τα βλέπω όλα στον υπνο μου.

Άλλαξα τις τριάδες...είδα οτι παρατρώω και άρχισα να κάνω το διατροφολόγιο της διαιτολόγου. πάνω κάτω το ίδιο είναι απλά δεν παραφορτώνει τα σνακς. Αντε να δούμε...

----------


## Ασημένια

(Τόσο άσχετη που νόμιζα ότι για όλα τα φάρμακα θέλει συνταγή γιατρού.Πρόσφατα διαπίστωσα ότι τα φαρμακεία είναι τύπου περίπτερο.)

Ρε Μαρινάκι και χωρίς ιατρική γνώμη; Αχ μην το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου σε παρακαλώ! Πέτα τα, δεν τα έχεις ανάγκη!
Στην τελική καλύτερα να ξεσπάς στις σοκολάτες. Χίλιες φορές! Είναι δύσκολη φάση αλλά δείχνεις δυνατή. Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς και τι περνάς 
αλλά αν υποψιαστώ ότι τον μεγαλύτερο ρόλο τον παίζει ο χαζογκόμενος-ντούκι βαστάτε με γιατί θα πάρω μια καρφίτσα και θα πάω να τον ξεφουσκώσω μα τω θεώ!
Αχ αυτά τα όνειρα, αχ!
Στις τριάδες και εγώ δεν είχα αντέξει πολύ στο είχα πει, ενώ έτρωγα παραπάνω πεινούσα και παραπάνω και ζούσα ένα δράμα. Πάντως βλέπω ότι στοχεύεις στην απώλεια και έτσι πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου περισσότερο ρε συ. Γιατί να ακολουθείς διαιτολόγιο και να μην τρώς κανονικά; Θέλεις να τα ξεφορτωθείς για να αισθάνεσαι πιο όμορφα;
Ο,τι και να σου πω δεν θα σε πείσω αλλά τουλάχιστον μην κάνεις κάτι αυστηρό. Να τρώς και μπάρα και έχε κάτι τέτοιο καθημερινά. Είπαμε έχουν χίλια κακά τα γλυκά αλλά ανεβάζουν και τη διάθεση κακά τα ψέματα. Δεν το παίζω συμβουλάτορας αλλά επειδή έχω διαπιστώσει πόσο ίδιες είμαστε στο θέμα γλυκά, δεν θέλω να κάνεις κανένα μπαμ! Μην το κάνουμε και μαζί δηλαδή και δούμε στις ειδήσεις ότι εξαφανίστηκαν μυστηριωδώς τα πουράκια απο την αγορά!:P

----------


## mare12

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα! η τελευταία ατάκα όλα τα λεφτά Ασημένια!

κοιτα εγώ οταν τρωω με το που ξυπνησω το πρωί, λυσσάω της πείνας μετά. Ετσι η διαιτολογος με άφηνε να πινω το γαλατακι μου με καφε το πρωι και μετά όταν πεινούσα τον υδατανθρακα με το χυμό ή φρούτο. το μεσημέρι τριάδα και απόγευμα είτε κρεμα καραμελε είτε ντανετ είτε ζελε είτε 2 Kinder τέτοια πραγματάκια. Και το βράδυ πάλι τριάδα. Όχι δεν είναι η απώλεια των κιλών που με αγχώνει...και να μη χάσω καλά θα νιώθω. ήδη νιώθω καλά (καμία σχέση με το βράδυ που μπήκα) και δεν ειμαι μόνη μου...είμαι εδω και είστε κ εσεις. μονη μου θα χα ήδη πέσει πάλι με τα μούτρα. Με αγχώνει το ότι δε θέλω να ξανακυλήσω.

Όσο για εκείνον, συνέρχομαι σιγά σιγά. Ήταν άλλωστε μια κατάσταση αρκετά πολύπλοκη κ αυτό που με φοβίζει δεν είναι η απώλεια αλλά το ότι σε αυτό το λούκι μπαινόβγαινα 2 χρόνια και με το που έβγαινα να πάρω ανάσα ξανά μεσα στα σκατά. Και όταν μένεις για καιρό σε άσχημη κατάσταση τότε αυτή χρονίζει και γίνεται ακόμη δυσκολότερο το να βγεις. Τη ζημιά την αναγνωρίζω...και το παλεύω.

Τώρα το απόγευμα έφαγα ακτινίδιο και παξιμαδάκι με μαρμελάδα κεράσι (με φυσικά σάκχαρα όχι ζάχαρη) και τώρα τσαγακι με γευση μήλο-κανέλλα-βανίλια. Το προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα!!!

----------


## Ασημένια

Εννοείται ότι έχουμε η μία την άλλη εδω μέσα και εγώ παίρνω πολλή δύναμη! Χαίρομαι πολύ που είσαι καλύτερα και να μην αγχώνεσαι καθόλου, αν αγχώνεσαι αυξάνεται και η πιθανότητα να ξανακυλήσεις.
Και τώρα που παίρνεις και τη "δόση" σου καθημερινά, δεν σε φοβάμαι καθόλου.
Με αυτό που έφαγες δεν πεινάς ε; Τυχερή! Εγώ με σκέτο υδατάνθρακα λυσσσάω μετά! 
Εχει βγει τετοιο τσάιιιιιιι; Τρελαίνομαι για κανέλα και είδικα πάνω στο μήλο τη βάζω με το κιλό. Για πες μάρκα...
Εγώ γεμίζω το ντουλάπι τσάγια και δεν πίνω κανένα. Προσπάθω αλλά δεν έχω βρει κανένα να μαρέσει αλλά θα σε εμπιστευτώ!

----------


## mare12

κ εγώ το ίδιο ρε Ασημένια! χαχαχαχα! τα βαζω και το ενα πανω στο άλλο για να τα καμαρωνω τα διαφορετικά χρωματιστά κουτάκια αλλά δεν τα πίνω συχνά. 
Αντίθετα, τα βότανα σε κανονική μορφή, που τα κάνεις έγχυμα ή αφέψημα, τα τιμάω δεόντως, αλλά τώρα μου έχουν τελειώσει όλα και δεν έχω πάει να πάρω. 
Σε περιόδους εξαιρετικού άγχους έπινα βαλσαμόχορτο. κάθε βράδυ. πιστεύω μ αυτό γλύτωσα πολλές κρίσεις πανικού. Ψάξ΄το λίγο. θα το βρεις και βότανο του Αγ. Ιωαννη. Επίσης παλιότερα έπινα πασιφλορα...εκεί να δεις γέλιο. Τις πρώτες φορές ειδικά ήμουν μεσ' την τρελή χαρά. Και η βαλεριάνα που είναι πιο σοφτ. Ποτέ όλα μαζί όμως. ανα διαστήματα πίνεις απο ένα για κανα μήνα (3 μάξιμουν λένε) και μετά το αλλάζεις. Απο τέτοια ουυυ...τα πάντα. Ταραξάκο, μελισσόχορτο, λουίζες και βασιλικούς...άστα να πάνε. 

Το τσάι είναι μάρκα Dilmah και το πήρα απο το σουπερ. Στα καταστήματα βιολογικών κάνουν κάτι τρελά mix ...δεν εχω πάρει ακόμα αλλά για το καλοκαίρι λέω να τα τιμήσω. σε τέτοιο να πας βρίσκεις τσαι μεχρι και με αποξηραμένα άνθη και φρούτα μέσα!

----------


## mare12

by the way...πεινάω σαν τρελή...:sniff:

----------


## mare12

...κοίτα εδώ http://www.whittard.co.uk/instant_tea#

....αυτά είναι τσάι σκόνη και τα πίνεις είτε παγωμένα είτε ζεστά. Και ξέρεις τι σκέφτηκα τώρα; αν πάρουμε τέτοια σε μορφή σκόνης, τα βάλουμε στο κατσαρολάκι, τα αφήσουμε να βράσουν και ρίξουμε μέσα αγαρ-αγαρ γίνονται ζελέ! ο,τι πρέπει για το καλοκαίρι!!!

Δε ξέρω τι μεταφορικά έχει και αν έχει κατάστημα η εταιρεία στην Ελλάδα. θα το ψάξω. Εγώ αυτά σε μορφή σκόνης τα έριχνα μέχρι και σε ποτό το καλοκαίρι...:P Ήταν απλά θεϊκά.

----------


## Ασημένια

> _Originally posted by mare12_
> ...κοίτα εδώ http://www.whittard.co.uk/instant_tea#
> 
> ....αυτά είναι τσάι σκόνη και τα πίνεις είτε παγωμένα είτε ζεστά. Και ξέρεις τι σκέφτηκα τώρα; αν πάρουμε τέτοια σε μορφή σκόνης, τα βάλουμε στο κατσαρολάκι, τα αφήσουμε να βράσουν και ρίξουμε μέσα αγαρ-αγαρ γίνονται ζελέ! ο,τι πρέπει για το καλοκαίρι!!!
> 
> Δε ξέρω τι μεταφορικά έχει και αν έχει κατάστημα η εταιρεία στην Ελλάδα. θα το ψάξω. Εγώ αυτά σε μορφή σκόνης τα έριχνα μέχρι και σε ποτό το καλοκαίρι...:P Ήταν απλά θεϊκά.


:wow: τι ποικιλία είναι αυτή;!
Και τέλεια ιδέα με το ζελεδάκι. Αχ πότε θα αξιωθώ να πάω σε ένα βιολογικό επιτέλους;Και αγαρ αγαρ θέλω και πολλά! Να πω την αμαρτία μου σκέφτομαι και τι θα πληρώσω στο τέλος και τελικά πάω και τα ακουμπάω στον κύριο Χόντο, τέτοια είμαι!:smug b:
Καλέ εσύ έχεις δοκιμάσει ό,τι φυτρώνει!:shocked2:
Τώρα αν σου πω ότι μετά απο όλα αυτά κατέληξα στο κακάο θα με πεις τρελή και με το δίκιο σου! Αλλά το είχα ξεχάσει ως εναλλακτική καφέ για το απόγευμα. Αν ηρεμεί δεν ξέρω αλλά τουλάχιστον είναι φουλ αντιοξειδωτικά.
Τι καφέ πίνεις; Σου έχω πρόταση!

----------


## mare12

προσοχή στο αγαρ αγαρ...πάρε λίγα γραμμάρια γιατί εγώ την πάτησα...πόσα να βάλω λεει; ε λεω μη με πει και τσίπισσα η κοπέλια.."βάλε 500 γραμμάρια..." μαζί με κάτι αρωματάκια και 2 κιλά πίτουρο, εδωσα 60 νομίζω....λίγα γραμμάρια. 100 και θα σε βγάλουν καιρό. καλά ξηγιέσαι...έχω να πατήσω στον Χόντο απο πέρυσι!!!

Εννοείται θέλω....αγαπώ καφέ!!! για πες για πες!!!:crazy::crazy::crazy:

----------


## Ασημένια

:crazy: Μα και εσύ βρε αθεόφοβη μισό κιλό; Εχεις σκοπό να κληροδοτήσεις αγαρ αγαρ; χαχαχα
Μα και αυτή η πωλήτρια το βρήκε φυσιολογικό;Επρεπε να στο πει, τελοσπάντων αν δεν χαλάει όλα καλα.
Λέω σε περίπτωση που πίνεις νες/φραπέ προτείνω douwe egberts με άρωμα φουντούκι. Εσύ ειδικά που τον πίνεις γλυκό με γάλα... είναι τέλειος!!Μυρίζει μερένταααααα (μπλιαχ)
Εγώ ήμουν κατά του νες για όλα αυτά που ακούγονται ότι είναι ο πιο ανθυγιεινός κλπ αλλά τον ερωτεύτηκα αυτον γαμώτο. Με ξεγελάει πολύ η γεύση του στη λιγούρα για γλυκό. Ειδικά σε φραπέ μυρίζει ακόμα πιο έντονα (παράξενο αυτό!) αλλά περιμένω τις ζέστες!

----------


## mare12

χαχαχαχα! δεν ήξερα! είχα πάει ενθουσιασμένη με τη λίστα μου...στο ταμείο το κατάλαβα. κ στο μαγαζί που είχα πάει γινόταν λαϊκό προσκύνημα και ντράπηκα..τι να λεγα; είναι ενα κεντρικο στην Ευριπίδου, όπου Σάββατο πρωί έχει λαοθάλασσα. Ε έχω αρκετό όντως για να το περάσω και στις επόμενες γενιές.

Ασημένια εντάξει..τι να πω...ο καφές αυτός σκοτώνει! και όλες του οι γεύσεις αλλα αυτός ο φουντούκι με γαλατάκι και 3 ζαχαρίνες μέσα είναι τέλειος όντως!!! 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## Ασημένια

Οχι που δεν θα τον ήξερες! Δεν σε πιάνω πουθενά παιδάκι μου!:spin:
Η βανίλια δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου ομολογώ αλλά την καραμέλα την ψήνω. Αν μου πείς ότι μυρίζει μαρς θα την πάρω :lol:

----------


## mare12

Καλημερούδια! 

εεε με λίγη φαντασία και ωωωωμμμμμμ όλα γίνονται. 

Η βανίλια ήταν λίγο ψόφια. Η καραμέλα είναι καλή αλλά σαν το φουντούκι δεν είναι.

----------


## florage

καλημεεερααα!!!
douwe egberts καραμελα πινω αυτη τη στιγμη, γιατι τον καρυφαιο φουντουκι τον κραταω για εξαιρετικες περιπτωσεις... βανιλια χαλια συμφωνω.... 
πως σας ζηλευω τις αθηναιες που μπορειτε οποτε θετε να πηγαινετε σε τετια μαγαζακια... εγω 1 φορα το χρονο παω και αφηνω 100κα... 
φοβερα μιγματα μπαχαρικων, πολλα αποξηραμενα λαχανικα (λατρευω το μιγμα για σαλατες) και ολη η φυση απλωμενη μπροστα σου σε 3-4 τετραγωνικα...
για να μη μιλησω για την ψαραγορα με τον σολωμο 7.5 ευρω που εγω τον παιρνω εδω 14.5-15...

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλημέρα στα κορίτσια!!!

Πωπώ μέχρι και στη σειρά κατάταξης του καφέ συμφωνούμε. Αφού έχετε περάσει το κρας τεστ λοιπόν θα σας εμπιστεύομαι για τις αγορές μου:P
Υπάρχουν και αποξηραμένα λαχανικά;;;:shocked2: Καλά εντάξει άμα πάω εγώ ούτε το μωβ δεν θα μου φτάσει!:crazy:
Φλο βγάλε με απο τη λίστα της ζήλειας γιατί και στη γειτονιά μου τόσο έχει ο σολωμός. Οχι τίποτα άλλο μη βρεθώ με κανένα βουντού άδικα νέα κοπέλα:P
Α!Φωτεινές μου παντογνώστριες για το χαρουπόμελο/χαρουπάλευρο ήθελα να ρωτήσω. Εχετε δοκιμάσει; Θυμίζει όντως σοκολάτα;

----------


## mare12

Καλημέρα Florage! 

Ασημένια δεν έχω δοκιμάσει χαρουπάλευρο...εχω δοκιμάσει μια βιολογική μερέντα που έχει μέσα νομίζω. Είναι καλή για να παίρνεις τη δόση σου και γιατί δεν κινδυνεύεις να χτυπήσεις υπερφαγικό μιας και η γεύση δεν είναι τόσο καλή . Την έχω στο ψυγείο μήνες...:p αλλά για να φας ένα κουταλάκι όταν θες γλυκό, καλή είναι. Προσωπικά δε ζητούσα και δευτερη απο τη συγκεκριμένη...άλλοι ξετρελαίνονται.

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by mare12_
> κ εγώ το ίδιο ρε Ασημένια! χαχαχαχα! τα βαζω και το ενα πανω στο άλλο για να τα καμαρωνω τα διαφορετικά χρωματιστά κουτάκια αλλά δεν τα πίνω συχνά. 
> Αντίθετα, τα βότανα σε κανονική μορφή, που τα κάνεις έγχυμα ή αφέψημα, τα τιμάω δεόντως, αλλά τώρα μου έχουν τελειώσει όλα και δεν έχω πάει να πάρω. 
> Σε περιόδους εξαιρετικού άγχους έπινα βαλσαμόχορτο. κάθε βράδυ. πιστεύω μ αυτό γλύτωσα πολλές κρίσεις πανικού. Ψάξ΄το λίγο. θα το βρεις και βότανο του Αγ. Ιωαννη. Επίσης παλιότερα έπινα πασιφλορα...εκεί να δεις γέλιο. Τις πρώτες φορές ειδικά ήμουν μεσ' την τρελή χαρά. Και η βαλεριάνα που είναι πιο σοφτ. Ποτέ όλα μαζί όμως. ανα διαστήματα πίνεις απο ένα για κανα μήνα (3 μάξιμουν λένε) και μετά το αλλάζεις. Απο τέτοια ουυυ...τα πάντα. Ταραξάκο, μελισσόχορτο, λουίζες και βασιλικούς...άστα να πάνε.


ως ομοιοπαθουσα για πες μου γλυκια μου το βαλσαμοχορτο πως το εφτιαχνες??

----------


## mare12

Καλημέρα ton76! ομοιοπαθούσα ε; 

σε αποξηραμένη μορφή, κανονικά φυλλαράκια δηλαδή, που βρίσκεις στα σχετικά μαγαζάκια. Βράζω νεράκι και όταν βράσει, το αποσύρω από τη φωτιά, ρίχνω μέσα 2 κ.γ απο το βοτανάκι και το σκεπάζω με ένα πιατάκι να παραμείνει κλειστό για ένα δεκάλεπτο. Μετά το σουρώνω και το απολαμβάνω. Σε μένα έκανε δουλειά.

----------


## florage

> _Originally posted by Ασημένια_
> 
> Υπάρχουν και αποξηραμένα λαχανικά;;;:shocked2: Καλά εντάξει άμα πάω εγώ ούτε το μωβ δεν θα μου φτάσει!:crazy:


υπαρχει τεραστια ποικιλια αποξηραμενων λαχανικων μυρωδικων φρουτων... απο σκορδο κρεμυδι, μανιταρια διαφορες ποικιλιες μεχρι για μιγμα χορτοσουπας (πηρα αλλα δεν εχω δοκιμασει ακομα) και το μιγμα για σαλατες που σας ειπα που ειναι καθε λογης μυρωδικο και παει με ολες τις σαλατες...

----------


## Ασημένια

Πωπώ υπέροχα θα είναι όλα αυτά. Μου αρέσει που μου φάνηκε παράξενο για τα αποξηραμένα λαχανικά, καλέ τη λιαστή ντομάτα την τρώω σκέτη να φανταστείς. Αχ και όλα αυτά τα φρουτάκια, απο μάνγκο μέχρι φράουλες! Μέχρι και τους χουρμάδες-κατσαρίδες δοκίμασα και ξετρελάθηκα αλλά διάβασα ότι έχουν πιο υψηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη και απο σκέτη ζάχαρη και σκιάχτηκα.

Κορίτσια εμένα η μανούλα μου σήμερα μου έφερε καραμέλες γάλακτος και φράουλα/κρέμα χωρίς ζάχαρη. Επίσης σοκολάτες γάλακτος με φράουλα, με πραλίνα, με καραμέλα και σκέτη όλες χωρίς ζάχαρη! Τι άλλο θα βγάλουν Παναγία μου; Απο τη μια ήθελα να τη φιλήσω και απο την άλλη να την δείρω! Τελικά δεν τη μάλωσα πολύ, τι να κάνουμε όταν είμαστε αρρωστούληδες μας έχουν όλοι στα ωπα ωπα.

Που είστε καλε;
Μαρίναααααααααααα! Εμφανίσου ανησυχώ!

----------


## florage

αυτες τις καραμελες εγω τις τσακιζω και δεν τις σημειωνω καν στο τεφτερι μου.... 3-4 την ημερα ανετα τις χτυπαω αναμεσα στις τσιχλες μου... γαλακτος φραουλα γαλα και κανελα καυτερες...
οι σοκολατες ομως εστω και χωρις ζαχαρη ειναι τοσο υπεροχες που κολαζομαι μονο που τις σκεφτομαι... δουλευει η αδερφη μου σε ενα καφεκοπτειο ξηροκαρπαδικο στην αθηνα κι οποτε κατεββαινει μου φερνει κι εμενα τα καλουδια μου...

Μαρινακι ελπιζω να μην επαθες τιποτα απ τα πολλα ροφηματα και να τρεχεις...

----------


## mare12

καλησπέρα γλυκοκόριτσα!

ρε συ Ασημένια κ εγω έτσι τους λέω τους χουρμάδες! χαχαχαχαχα!

αφηκετέ τα...πρώτη μέρα περιόδου και πίνω τους γλυκούς καφέδες για να πάνε κατω οι υπογλυκαιμίες. εχω πάρει 2 νουροφεν για πόνους και είμαι stand by γιατι το νιώθω να ρχεται το κύμα σοκολάτας...:starhit:

----------


## Ασημένια

Φλο άσε πήρα μεγάλη χαρά με τις καραμέλες! Καλέ πως μου είχαν ξεφύγει εμένα;;; Ανέκαθεν οι αγαπημένες μου ήταν οι alpenliebe; κάπως έτσι, κρέμα/φράουλα σλουρπ! Αλήθεια εσείς τις έχετε; Γιατί εδώ δεν τις βρίσκω πουθενά πλέον.
Τώρα οι φράουλα/κρέμα είναι ole'i και οι βουτύρου λαβδας. Εσύ για ποιές λες;
Σήμερα άκουσα και κάποιον απο το πανελλήνιο διαβητολογικό συνέδριο που έγινε πρόσφατα, που έλεγε ότι όλα τα γλυκάντικα είναι απολύτως μα απολύτως ασφαλή και πολύ χάρηκα!:roll:

----------


## Ασημένια

Μαρινάκιιιιιιιι:bisou:
Πωπω σε καταλαβαίνω όσο δεν πάει, τα ίδια περνάω κάθε μα κάθε φορά! Λίγη σοκολατίτσα τη θέλει ο οργανισμός, πιές κανένα κακάο βρε τι καφέ! Το μαγνήσιο μας λείπει και λυσσάμε όχι η καφεινη:P
Να διορθωσω λίγο την εικόνα σου; Ρε είναι ελλαττωμματική; Λείπει ένα μπλιαχ δίπλα απο τη μερέντα!:puzzled::puzzled::puzzled:

----------


## mare12

εφαγα μια κονσέρβα μανιτάρια και καρότο τριμμένο γιατί κάπου διάβασα ότι κόβει τις λιγούρες για γλυκο...άντε να δούμε

----------


## florage

αυτες ακριβως εχω, τις oley και τις λαβδας... 
τις αλλες που λες τις θυμαμαι αμυδρα αλλα δεν τις προτιμουσα τοτε , ημουν σε διαδικασια παχυνσης και ετρωγα σοκολατες... :p νομιζω ομως οτι μοιαζουν με τις halls harmony σε μασουρακι, χωρις ζαχαρη που εχουν γευση λεμονι κρεμα και φραουλα κρεμα...
απο καραμελες ειναι πολυ ωραιες και οι halls coolwave αν δεν εχεις δοκιμασει. τρελαινομαι ειδικα για τις πρασινες δυοσμου... 

αυτη τη στιγμη που σας γραφω εχω μπροστα μου μια τεραστια ποικιλια απο στικς λαχανικων (ριζα μπροκολου, καροτο, αγγουρι,ρεβα, ραπανακια ,μανιταρι σε φετες) ολα ωμα, μπομπα βιταμινων, και ενα ντιπ απο cottage ανηθο σκορδο σκονη λιγη ξυνομυζηθρα για μεγαλες βουτες! μια πιτα ολικης κομμενη στα 8 και ενα ποτηρακι κρασι αραιωμενο με σοδα... χορταινει το ματι μονο που τα βλεπει και εφραινεται το στομαχι που θα τα καλοδεχτει... τι μερεντες και αηδιες, ξενερωτα πραμματα... κοπιαστε να τα πιουμε!!!!

----------


## Ασημένια

Πωπωπωπωπω :o καλή όρεξη Flo!!!Τι βιταμινούχα βόμβα ήταν αυτό;!!!!

Οι halls δεν μου αρέσουν γιατί ακόμα και οι φρουτένιες τους μια αψάδα την έχουν! Εγώ τις θέλω γλυκιές γλυκιές!
Σου λέω τα γούστα μου για να με ενημερώνεις για τα καινούργια προϊόντα αναλόγως :P Δεν πατάω σε περίπτερα, μου προκαλούν μεγάλο πόνο:sniffle::lol:
Εχω προσέξει όμως ότι τα άτιμα έχουν πολλά τέτοια σκατουλάκια που ούτε το πιο μεγάλο σούπερ δεν έχει!

----------


## florage

οι colwave kai oi harmony δεν εχουν καθολου αψαδα, δεν ειναι για το λαιμο αλλα για την γευση. εσυ μαλλον δοκιμασες τις cherry που ειναι για το λαιμο. ειδικα οι harmony φραουλα ειναι ακριβως ιδις με τις olei. 

ναι καταλλαβαινω τον πονο σου για τους συναδελφους, η μονη λυση ειναι να βρεις δουλεια σε περιπτερο και θα δεις πως θα το ξεπερασεις... η πληρη απομυθοποιηση λεμε...

----------


## Ασημένια

Flo θα σε δείρω ε μην μου φέρνεις εμένα αντιρρήσεις! Οι coolwave αυτοπροδίδονται απο το όνομα, όχι αψάδα ίσως αλλά μια(ενοχλητική για εμένα) δροσιά τη βγάζουν, και οι άλλες! Σα να μου συγκρίνεις τα πουράκια caprice με τα αμαρέττι, γίνεσαι πρόστυχη να το ξέρεις!:kiss:
Να σου πω επιχειρηματική πρόταση; Να κάνεις σακουλάκια με αποξηραμένα φρούτα και λίγους ξηρούς καρπούς.
Με τόσο λιτοδίαιτους πελάτε θα ξεπουλήσεις!Σε έφτιαξα πάλι:roll:

----------


## florage

καλα παω πασο... περι ορεξεως κολοκυθοπιτα...
ετσι κι αλλιως και τα caprice και τα finetty και τα αμαρετι το ιδιο χαλια μου φαινονται...
εχε καρη που δεν μ αφηνει η νομοθεσια αλλιως εγω μεχρι βρωμοκεικ απ τα χερακια μου θα τους πουλουσα... το καλοκαιρι ξερεις ποσοι τουριστες ξετρυπωναν απ το ψυγειο τα φρουτακια μου που ειχα κρυμμενα πισω πισω και με ρωτουσαν ποσο τα πουλαω;

----------


## mare12

Οκ δύο μπάρες δημητριακών με σοκολάτα γαλακτος είναι ο απολογισμός μέχρι στιγμής...:yawn:

----------


## Ασημένια

Χαχα πόσες φορές το έχω σκεφτεί πόσο ωραία θα ήταν να είχαν τα περίπτερα φρεσκοκομμένα φρουτάκια!
Μόνο σε ένα είχα βρεί, αυτός ο Στεργίου που βγάζει όλα τα αμαρτωλά ο ίδιος κοβει και φρουτάκια :lol:
Εγώ η θα το γυρίσω στις σοκολάτες με ζάχαρη ή απλά θα κόψω και τις 2! Αχ μου προκάλεσαν τυμπανισμό. Το ήξερα για μεγάλη ποσότητα αλλά σύνολο 50γρ έφαγα. Σιχτίρια :flaming: Και κοίταξα και φυτικές ίνες δεν έχουν, τι σ@#$α;:regan:

----------


## Ασημένια

Μαρινάκι μια χαρά είσαι, μη μασάς. Είναι δύσκολες οι μέρες αυτές και 2 μπάρες είναι το απόλυτο τίποτα. Μην το σκέφτεσαι καν!

----------


## mare12

Όχι εντάξει καλά νιώθω...2 είχα έτσι κ αλλιώς. αν είχα κ άλλες θα τις έτρωγα. Το περίμενα άλλωστε. Λίγο οι δύσκολες μέρες λίγο το ότι αναγκαστικά συνομίλησα με τον ντούκι...ήρθε κ εδεσε σήμερα. Μέχρι άφτρα στο στόμα πέταξα. Τι να πω...θα περάσει.

Στεργίου...ΘΕΟΣ!

----------


## 10gmodule

εφαγα μια κονσέρβα μανιτάρια και καρότο τριμμένο γιατί κάπου διάβασα ότι κόβει τις λιγούρες για γλυκο...άντε να δούμε

----------


## mare12

ε?
τελοσπαντων...

κοριτσάκια που είστε τι κάνετε; ελπίζω να είστε ολες καλα. φιλια

----------


## florage

ελα βρε Μαρινακι!!! χρονια και ζαμανια!!!
γιατι μας εγκατελειψες;;
ελπιζω να εισαι καλα!

----------


## Ασημένια

Μαρινάκιιιιιιιι!:roll::roll::roll:: roll::roll:
Που είσαι παιδί μου; Όλα καλά;
Σε είχα όλο στο μυαλό μου αλλά λέω αστην στην ησυχία της όταν θέλει θα μας βρει!
Ελπίζω όλα να κυλούν ομαλά!
(Σήμερα στο Σ/Μ είδα μια γκουμούτσα που έγραφε ντόνατς-εκλαίρ (ούτε αυτός έχει αποφασίσει τι είναι) Στεργίου και σε θυμήθηκα!
Πόσο αηδία μπορεί να ήταν;:mad: Επίσης είδα μερέντα αναμεικτή που αντί για άσπρο είχε ροζ=φράουλα, λιποθυμία μου ήρθε!!!!
Ναι καλέ απο την αηδία, απο τι άλλο;:crazy: )

----------


## mare12

είχα κάνει έναν καθαρισμό στο ιστορικό και κατα λαθος διέγραψε και όλους τους κωδικούς και όλο ελεγα να μπω να κανω επαναφορα απ το μεηλ και το άφηνα. 

Λοιπόν...εγώ είμαι καλά...στις 27 κλείνω μήνα χωρίς υπερφαγικό οπότε φαντάζεστε ότι δεν περπατάω...πετάω. . Είμαι καλά! Κάνω ποδηλατάκι καθημερινά, κάνω και κανα βαράκι πήρα και κρεμούλες για μάζεμα σύσφιγξη κυτταρίτιδα κοπτική-ραπτική...μου στείλανε και κάτι ορούς για το πρόσωπο με αιθέρια έλαια και εχω πάθει πλάκα με όλα αυτα τα καλούδια όλη μέρα πασαλείφομαι.

Για πείτε τα δικά σας...Florage πως είσαι; τι γίνεται στο νησί; πως πάνε οι τριάδες; κ εγώ τις ακολουθώ...προσπαθώ δηλαδή. Το φρούτο πάει σύννεφο...

χαχχαχαχαχαχα δεν τα χω δεί αυτα τα ντονατς εκλαιρ. Είναι αυτός ο Στεργίου ρε γμτ...αλλά σαν τους λουκουμάδες με μερέντα...δεν έχει!!! για επιβράβευση όταν φτάσω στα κιλά που θέλω, μου ακούγονται ταμαμ τα ντονατσοκλερια. Πως είσαι Ασημενάκι; Πειτε μου κανα νέο ρε κορίτσια

----------


## florage

μπραβο βρε Μαρινακι!!! δεν ξερεις ποσο χαιρομαι!!!
μπες κι εσυ στο παιχνιδακι μας "ποσο μπορουμε να αντεξουμε" να φας την δευτερη θεση της Ασημενιας γιατι πολυ μου την μπαινει τελευταια... :P 
Ειναι υπεροχη αισθηση να νιωθεις πως σε φροντιζεις, διατροφη γυμναστικη και κοπτοραπτικη εννοειται οτι θα πετας και θα πετανε και τα ματια μερικων μερικων αστερακια οταν θα σε βλεπουν ειμαι σιγουρη!!! 
στο νησι μια απο τα ιδια , ηρεμα τα πραγματα, μονο η πραματεια του περιπτερου μεγαλωνει προς το παρον η πελατεια ακομα τιποτα... 
με τις τριαδες ειμαι ενθουσιασμενη!!! μεχρι που καταφερα να πιω μισο ποτηρι μπυρα και να σταματησω εκει , εγω που οταν αρχιζα δεν με εφτανε μισο βαρελι!!! χαχαχα 
νιωθω να εχω τον ελεγχο και ναι πεταω κι εγω κι ας μην εχω χασει γραμμαριο... ποιος τα χεζει αυτα... ειμαι εναν μηνα στα ιδια κι αυτο ειναι προτοφανες γιατι ειτε θα ανεβαινα ειτε θα καατεβαινα ειχα χοντρο θεμα με την στασιμοτητα... αλλα τι στα λεω θα τα διαπιστωνεις και μονη σου ε;

----------


## Ασημένια

> _Originally posted by florage_
> μπραβο βρε Μαρινακι!!! δεν ξερεις ποσο χαιρομαι!!!
> *μπες κι εσυ στο παιχνιδακι μας "ποσο μπορουμε να αντεξουμε" να φας την δευτερη θεση της Ασημενιας γιατι πολυ μου την μπαινει τελευταια... :P* 
> Ειναι υπεροχη αισθηση να νιωθεις πως σε φροντιζεις, διατροφη γυμναστικη και κοπτοραπτικη εννοειται οτι θα πετας και θα πετανε και τα ματια μερικων μερικων αστερακια οταν θα σε βλεπουν ειμαι σιγουρη!!! 
> στο νησι μια απο τα ιδια , ηρεμα τα πραγματα, μονο η πραματεια του περιπτερου μεγαλωνει προς το παρον η πελατεια ακομα τιποτα... 
> με τις τριαδες ειμαι ενθουσιασμενη!!! μεχρι που καταφερα να πιω μισο ποτηρι μπυρα και να σταματησω εκει , εγω που οταν αρχιζα δεν με εφτανε μισο βαρελι!!! χαχαχα 
> νιωθω να εχω τον ελεγχο και ναι πεταω κι εγω κι ας μην εχω χασει γραμμαριο... ποιος τα χεζει αυτα... ειμαι εναν μηνα στα ιδια κι αυτο ειναι προτοφανες γιατι ειτε θα ανεβαινα ειτε θα καατεβαινα ειχα χοντρο θεμα με την στασιμοτητα... αλλα τι στα λεω θα τα διαπιστωνεις και μονη σου ε;


IIIIIIIIIIIIII ΦΤΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΡΕ, ΦΤΟΥ ΣΟΥ! :mad:
Ναι ρε Μαρινάκι έλα, είναι πολύ ωραία. Μην την ακούς δεν θα μου φας καμιά θέση γιατί πολύ απλά είμαι η τελευταία! χαχαχαχα

Πολύ χάρηκα Μαρίνα μου με τα νεάκια σου! Πόσο πιο τέλεια;:tumble:
Το πασάλειμμα το έχω αρχίσει και εγώ για τα καλά μιας και απέχω απο τη γυμναστική.
Αύριο κλείνω 20 ημέρες χωρίς υπερφαγικό και πετάω και εγώ!Εσύ 27 ε;Πωπω ποιός να μας το έλεγε!
Και νιώθω τόσο σίγουρη αυτή τη φορά...
Ολα τα άλλα ίδια, αναρρώνω αργά αργάαααα και έχω κουραστεί λίγο αλλά δεν με παίρνει απο κάτω. Κρατάω γερά!
(Μην βγεί παραέξω αλλά αυτο το εκλαιροντόνατς ο λουκούμας που περιγράφεις ήταν,απλά σε πιο τεράστιο και σε μακρόστενο. Να κάνω εμετό τώρα ή μετά;)

----------


## mare12

:smilegrin: Θα έρθω εγώ στο νησί για διακοπές και θα στο σηκώσω ολάκερο!!!! 
Μπράβο!!!!!!!!!!!!! μπράβο κουκλα μου! αφού τόλμησες να πλησιάσεις την μπύρα και έμεινες στο μισό ποτήρι, μπράβο σου γιατί καταλαβαίνω...κ εγώ με τις μπύρες έπινα τον άπατο. 

Μπράβο σου που δοκιμάστηκες και είδες οτι έχεις τον ελεγχο. Εγώ δεν το έχω τολμήσει ακόμα...δε νομίζω να τον έχω όμως, γιατί μια μέρα μου έφερε η μάνα μου κάτι κρακεράκια αλμυρά και μπούκωσα 4-5 με τη μία..και έτσι τα πέταξα επιτόπου στα σκουπίδια γιατι μετά θα βαρούσα το κεφάλι μου. 

Σαν την καλή ψυχολογία δεν έχει ρε παιδιά...και ας είναι μετά κόπων και βασάνων αξίζει. Εχω πεισμώσει άγρια αυτή τη φορά για πολλούς λόγους...;) ...όσο για τις τριάδες τι να πω...προσκυνώ απλά. Και να μην ήθελα να τις τηρήσω το στομάχι γουργουρίζει ανα τρίωρο το ρημάδι...καλύτερο και απο ρολόι. Αυτό που διαπίστωσα εγώ είναι ότι με τριάδες, 2 λίτρα νερό και ελάχιστη άσκηση έφτασα στα 59.3. Και δεν είναι τα κιλά...είναι πως όλοι μου λένε πως έχω αλλάξει εκτός απο εξωτερικά και σαν άνθρωπος. Νιώθω σα να είμαι 20 χρονών πάλι. 

Μακάρι να κρατήσει..αυτό παρακαλάω κάθε μέρα γιατί ξέρω πως η κατρακύλα θέλει μία στιγμή για να γίνει 

Ασημενάκι μου τι κουτσουκέλες έχεις κάνει; :crazy:

----------


## mare12

Ετσι ρε Ασημένια...δώσε ρε κορίτσι μουυυυυυυυυυ! μπράβο! μπράβο!!!!

για πες για τις κρέμες...εγώ αρχισα απο μια του σουπερμαρκετ η οποία παρότι δεν περίμενα να κάνει δουλείτσα, έκανε (Q10 λεει απεξω)...σήμερα ωστόσο πήρα μία triple action της lierac...αντε να δουμε... και μια για τις ραγάδες (ξέρω δε φεύγουν...:( ) αλλά την πήρα γιατί έτσι ήθελα να την πάρω:p

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλέ καμία! Τι εννοείς; Ξέρεις κάτι που δεν ξέρω; :shocked2:

----------


## mare12

χαχαχαχαχα όχι απλά ειχα χάσει επεισόδια και επειδή είπε η Φλο ότι της την μπαίνεις, είπα να ρίξω μια ατάκα για αναγνώριση εδάφους

----------


## Ασημένια

Άι στο καλό και με κοψοψόλιασες!
Νόμιζα ότι θα μου έλεγες ότι αυτά που βλέπω ότι κάνω στα όνειρα μου τα κάνω και στον ξύπνιο μου χαχαχα
Παλιοσταρούμπα Φλο έλα να αποκαταστήσεις τη φήμη μου ΤΩΡΑ γιατί δεν θα μείνει τρέσσα αύριο στην απονομή!

Μαρίνα αν κοιτάξεις στο τόπικ πόσο μπορούμε να αντέξουμε θα καταλάβεις. Απλά επειδή ΕΓΩ την ανακήρυξα Σταρ Ελλάς, το έχει πάρει πάνω της και καταλαβαίνεις...Ανάθεμα την ώρα!
Αν έρθεις να συμμετέχεις πάντως σου έχω τίτλο Μις Ελλάς!Σκέψου το δεν είναι και λίγο!

----------


## Ασημένια

Ρε έγραψα κοψοΨόλιασες; Αχαχαχαχα δεν πάω καλάαααααααααααα

----------


## mare12

ααααααχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα χχαχαχαχαχχ κ-ο-ρ-υ-φ-η!!! νομίζω θα αρχίσω να την χρησιμοποιώ τη λέξη αυτή!

----------


## florage

αχαχαχαχαχαχχαχχαχαχαχ
τρελες!!!!!
το προστυχο μυαλο μου εμενα τρεχει, εχει σχεση ο αναγραμματισμος με τα ονειρα σου;;;

τι να αποκαταστησω την φημη σου εγω θα πω κι αλλα...
ηθελε η κυρια που λες Μαρινα να φαει 4 σοκολατες με την μια και να τις θεωρησει σαν γευμα διατροφης επειδη ετσι απλα τις λαχταρισε και δεν θα ετρωγε τιποτα επιπλεον... αντε ισως στο επομενο γευμα αλλες 4... :P
αλλα ειδες πως ψψαρωσε αμεσως με μια σου κουβεντα; οποιος εχει την μυγα....

----------


## mare12

Καλημέρα!

τι ήθελε λέει; χαχαχαχαχαχα! ηταν απο αυτές των αστροναυτών οι σοκολατες; μπα έτσι τα λέει! τίποτα δεν θα κάνει και ούτε πρόκειται. Μας τα λέει για να μας ανεβάζει τους παλμούς της καρδιάς, όπως η αερόβια.

Ποιός παει τράπεζα να τα σκάσει πρωινιάτικα...:rolleyes:

----------


## Ασημένια

Μαρινάκι ψέματα λέει μωρεεεεεεεε μην την πιστεύεις!!!
Για 2-3 είχα πει μόνο:blush: Ε τι να φτουρίσει μια σοκολατίτσα αν τις έχω επιθυμήσει τόσο καιρό;
Μόνο εσύ έχω την ελπίδα να με καταλάβεις πιά:smug b:
Και πάλι όμως δεν το έκανα! Αλλά έτσι όπως με μαλώνει με φορτώνει τύψεις χωρίς να το έχω κάνει, φαντάσου να...:sniffle:
Μαρή Σταρούμπα τις τύψεις θέλω να ξεφορτωθώ όχι τις σοκολατίτσες, μην με σκάς!:mad:

----------


## florage

εγω τα εσκασα ηδη κι εσκασα...
τωρα εργασια και χαρα... και καλα δηλαδη...
ρε κοριτσια ασχετο αλλα τι παγωτα προτεινετε να βαλω;;;
εχω εβγα αλλα ειναι πανακριβα τελικα και λεω να τ αλλαξω... κρικρι ή νεστλε;;

----------


## Ασημένια

Κρι Κριιιιιιι!:bouncing:
Είναι η νέα ανακάλυψη, τα βρίσκω μόνο στο χωριό μου και σκάω! Βασικά λατρεύω το μαρς γιαυτό.
Αντικειμενικά μιλώντας όμως, νεστλέ! Είναι όλα της ωραία! Η εβγα δεν ξέρω τιμές αλλά δεν την επέλεγα ποτέ! Πρώτα νεστλέ και μετά algida προτιμούσα.

----------


## florage

κι αν τα βαλω δεν θα πρεπει να τα δοκιμασω; για επαγγελματικους μονο λογους, θα πρεπει κατι να ξερω για να μπορω να τα προτεινω... :P 
παντως κι εγω προς τα κει κλεινω... ειναι και πιο φθηνα και ελληνικα... 

οσο για τις σοκολατες καλα μωρε μην κλαις, ελα εδω να σε κερασω οτι θελεις και οι τυψεις πανω μου...

α! μαρινα δεν σου ειπα! στριβω κατι τσιγαρακια μουρλια πλεον... αφου καθομαι 5 λεπτα και το χαζευω πριν τ αναψω

----------


## Ασημένια

Ρε μπερδεύτηκα, προς τα που κλίνεις; Γιατι εγώ τελικά πρότεινα νεστλέ, αν και δεν φάνηκε :lol:, που δε την κόβω για ελληνική χαχαχα
Θέλεις να με προσλάβεις να στα δοκιμάζω εγώ; Δεν θέλω λεφτά, ίσα ίσα για να γλιτώσεις τη ζάχαρη:tumble:
Οχι ότι χρειάζεται γιατί πραγματικά έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα και απο τις 2.:crazy: Μόνο της algida μου έχουν ξεφύγει κάποια!
(Επίσης, άσχετο αλλά η νεστλέ έχει βγάλει και μια γρανίτα καρπούζι με κουκούτσια σοκολατένια με μόλις 60 θερμιδούλες και 50 λεπτά.
Φρόντισα να το μάθω απο πρώτο χέρι μιας και έχει τιγκάρει η καταψυξη μας με αυτό το πράγμα:crazy: )

----------


## florage

κι εγω που νομιζα οτι χοροπηδουσες για κρικρι!!!

ειμαι μεταξυ νεστλε και κρικρι... εγω τεινω προς κρικρι κι ο αντρας μου νομιζω στην νεστλε....

καρπουζι γρανιτα με σοκολατενια κουκουτσια!!!! ταιριαζουν αυτα τα δυο;;; ελεος!!!

παντως με σκλαβωνεις που προτεινεις τον εαυτο σου για δοκιμαστη... δεν δεχομαι τετοια θυσια, δεν μπορω... πως θα βγαλω τετοια υποχρεωση;;;

----------


## mare12

"κουκούτσια σοκολατένια" ...αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα δεν μπορω μ εσας ειστε θεομουρλες

Στρίβουμε σαν επαγγελματίες εεε; ευγε αγαπημένη. Α και αν θες παρε κ μενα για να δοκιμασω τα παγωτακια μαζί με την Ασημένια. θα βαλουμε ριχτουάζ φόρμα χωρίς λάστιχο στην κοιλιά, θα πιάσουμε δυο ξαπλώστρες και θα καθομαστε να τα δοκιμαζουμε ολη μερα με αυταπάρνηση και ζηλο.

Ρε συ εμενα δεν μου χει λειψει το γλυκο...μου χει λείψει παγωμένη μπυρίτσα με κολοκυθοκεφτέδες και χωριάτικη.

----------


## Ασημένια

> _Originally posted by mare12_
> Α και αν θες παρε κ μενα για να δοκιμασω τα παγωτακια μαζί με την Ασημένια. θα βαλουμε ριχτουάζ φόρμα χωρίς λάστιχο στην κοιλιά, θα πιάσουμε δυο ξαπλώστρες και θα καθομαστε να τα δοκιμαζουμε ολη μερα με αυταπάρνηση και ζηλο.
> 
> Ρε συ εμενα δεν μου χει λειψει το γλυκο...μου χει λείψει παγωμένη μπυρίτσα με κολοκυθοκεφτέδες και χωριάτικη.


ΝΤΑΞ, Ε-ΛΙΩ-ΣΑ! ΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ 
Ριχτουαζ χωρίς λάστιχο λέει χαχαχαχαχα!
Καλά για μπύρες και κολοκυθοκεφτέδες δεν σχολιάζω! 
Ασε μας καλέ, εμένα οποιοδήποτε φαγητό και οποιοδήπουε αλκοολ με αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορη! Και χωρίς αυθυποβολή χαχα!
Να καλέ έχω και ένα καλό!

Φλο να αφήσεις τον άντρα του σπιτιού να αποφασίσει και να κάνεις τουμπεκί!χαχα
Χωρίς πλάκα η νεστλέ είναι εγγύηση, έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη απήχηση!
Και έχει και ένα ωραίο χωρίς ζάχαρη με επικάλυψη σοκολάτας και σιρόπι φράουλα, σλούρπ!

----------


## mare12

κοριτσάκια μου, ενέργεια μηδέν σήμερα. νυστάζω συνέχεια και σέρνομαι. ήρθα δουλειά και κρατω τα μάτια μου ανοιχτά με τα βιας. ποια η γνώμη σας για τις βιταμίνες; αρχισα να παίρνω αλλά πιστεύετε οτι θα μου ανοίξουν την όρεξη;

----------


## florage

εγω παιρνω σχεδον καθε καλοκαιρι για να τα βγαλω περα με την δουλεια. τα δυο τελευταια που εκανα και διαιτα και ημουν αποφασισμενη δεν ειδα να κανει τιποτα στην ορεξη. ισα ισα εχανα απο ενα πεντοκιλο τουλαχιστον (το οποιο ξαναπαιρνα το χειμωνα που εκοβα τις βιταμινες). πιστευω μαλιστα οτι ειναι μια ακομα δικαιολογια για γουρουνιασμα οπως και τοσα αλλα...
οστοσο επειδη κι εγω ειμαι καπως τις τελευταιες μερες το ριχνω στις εναλλαγες του καιρου... αφου τρωω απο τα παντα και πιο σωστα απο ποτε στη ζωη μου (κρεατακι οσπρια φρουτα λαχανικα) δεν μπορω να κατηγορησω την διατροφη γι αυτο. ειναι αλλωστε πολυ νωρις για να αρχισω τις βιταμινες συνηθως κοντα στον ιουνιο της χρειαζομαι.

----------


## mare12

Florage κ εγώ μια μέρα έτσι μια αλλιώς. χτες πχ ήμουν πολύ καλά. σημερα έχω απίστευτη ατονία κ όχι τίποτ΄αλλο τρώω κ εγώ απο όλες τις ομάδες οπότε δεν φταίει το φαγητό . Επιβάλλεται απ οτι καταλαβαίνω να πάρω γιατί έχουμε μπει σε περίοδο εξεταστικής κ εγώ νυστάζω απο τις 10 το βράδυ:barfy:
ευχαριστώ για τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες :kiss:

----------


## Ασημένια

Προχθές έψαχνα και εγώ στο νετ για να βρω τίποτα σχετικό ή κανένα απο αυτά τα καινούργια με τις υπερτροφές κτλ.
Γιατί ενώ παίρνω κατα καιρούς ρε κορίτσια δεν έχω δει καμία διαφορά στην ενέργεια μου. Και τώρα παίρνω γιατί μου έχει γράψει ο γιατρός αλλά και πάλι τίποτα (καλά ίσως δεν μετράει γτ είναι η ασθένεια τέτοια)
Ενα καλοκαίρι θυμάμαι έπαιρνα σπιρουλίνα και σαν κάτι να έκανε αλλά ανέδυε μια μπόχα:regan:
Πάντως την όρεξη δε νομίζω να την ανοίγουν, ίσα ίσα πολλοί λένε ότι η υπερβολική όρεξη μπορεί να προέρχεται απο έλλειψη βιταμινών/ιχνοστοιχειών και με τη λήψη τους ρυθμίζεται.
Υπάρχουν και αυτές που την ανοίγουν όμως νομίζω, οπότε να διευκρινίσεις να μην είναι τέτοια!Πάντως αν ξέρετε καμία αποτελεσματική σφυρίξτε!
Εσυ δηλαδή Φλο έχεις διαπιστώσει καμία διαφορά όταν την παίρνεις; 
Τι στο καλό, τίποτα δεν με πιάνει;:shocked2:
Α Μαρινάκι τώρα είδα ότι παίρνεις ήδη! Δηλαδή νιώθεις ότι στην ανοίγουν; ή απλά φοβάσαι μπας και;

----------


## florage

παιρνω μια συγκεκριμενη και μαλιστα οταν την αλλαξα με προτροπη της φαρμακοποιου μου περισυ σε μια βδομαδα αρχισα να τα φτυνω. ξαναπηρα την πρωτη και συνηλθα σε αλλη μια βδομαδα. δεν πιστευω οτι ηταν ιδεα μου αρα κατι κανουν... 
δεν αναφεροω μαρκα για ευνοητους λογους αλλα ειναι μια σχετικα οικονομικη και πολυ συνηθισμενη που την βρισκεις παντου. αρχιζει απο c και υπαρχει και σε αναβραζουσα μορφη και σε χαπια

----------


## Ασημένια

Μήπως τελειώνει και σε m;:puzzled:
Γιατί αν είναι αυτή είναι η πιο πολυδιαφημισμένη και δεν την έχω πάρει ποτέ μάλλον γιαυτό.
Αμαν καλέ και εσύ έχουμε κάνει διαφήμιση σε όλες τις σοκολατοβιομηχανίες, η φαρμακευτική μας μάρανε; :lol:

----------


## mare12

η διατροφολόγος μου έδινε bion3 και όντως εκείνες δεν την άνοιγαν την όρεξη αλλά δεν έβλεπα και καμιά διαφορά στην ενέργειά μου. Τώρα δοκιμάζω αυτές με το Q10... vital λέγονται νομίζω. όχι δεν έχω δει κάποια αλλαγή, 2-3 έχω πάρει μόνο, απλά ρωτάω καλού κακού...

----------


## florage

ναι αυτες οι πολυ-διαφημισμενες ειναι εχω δοκιμασει πολλες αλλα τελικα αυτες νομιζω μου εκαναν καλυτερη δουλεια...
τις σοκολατες ρε υπαρχει λογος που τις διαφημιζουμε, να πουλανε οι καημενοι οι περιπτεραδες! οι φαρμακοποιοι τι αναγκη εχουν;;; :P

Μαρινα μην περιμενεις να φανει αμεσως αλλαγη, πρεπει να περασουν 4-5 μερες και παλι σταδιακη θα ειναι η αλλαγη. εγω το καταλλαβαινα με την νυστα κατ αρχην γιατι εχω θεμα με τον υπνο χωρις 8-9ωρο υπολειτουργω γενικως ενω μ αυτες την παλευα... και αυτες με το Q10 μου εκαναν δουλεια αλλα με αηδιαζε η γευση...

ασχετο: πως ακριβως διαχωριζουμε το υπερφαγικο απο την απλη γουρουνια; γιατι δεν μπορω να καταλλαβω σε τι φαση ειμαι... παντως λιπαρα και ζαχαρη δεν εχω αγγιξει. ακομα. αλλα ολο και κατι μασουλαω και δεν ειναι τσιχλα

----------


## Ασημένια

Φλο μου αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι το κοινό και πασίγνωστο τσιμπολόγημα!
Τι νιώθεις; Το κάνεις απο βαρεμάρα; Μήπως είσαι στα μέσα του κύκλου ή πριν την περίοδο; Γιατί τότε είναι λόγω ορμονών σίγουρα.
Εγώ το παθαίνω και όταν έχω κοιμηθεί λίγο ή όταν τρώω πράγματα που αν και υγιεινά μου προκαλούν λιγούρα.
Η μπορεί και να μην έχεις φάει και καλά, ε;
Παντώς υπερφαγικό εγώ δε λέω αυτό σίγουρα. Και κρουασάν να μου έλεγες ότι έφαγες πάλι δεν είναι για εμένα. 
Αν φάω τόσο ώστε να ικανοποιήσω τη λιγούρα μου, όσο και αν είναι αυτό, δεν το λέω υπερφαγικό με την καμία.
Ασχετα αν μετά απο τύψεις καταλήξει εκεί, αυτό είναι αλλουνού παπά.
Εγώ σήμερα έκανα υπερφαγικό με μπριαμ :crazy:
Καλά αστειεύομαι αλλά έφαγα μισό ταψί (σε 2 δόσεις όμως χαχα), τόσο πολύ μου άρεσε!
Αλλά ήταν γουρουνιά γτ ψιλοέσκασα και τις 2 φορές, δεν σηκώθηκα δηλαδή ανάλαφρη απο το τραπέζι!

----------


## florage

να στο περιγραψω για να δεις...

στις 6:30 που εχω το καθημερινο μου απογευματινο (μηλο ζελοκρεμουλα βρωμοκεικ) ξεμεινα απο ζελοκρεμουλα και ειπα να βαλω πανω απο το κεικ μου ενα ξυλακι 0%. αλλα ελα που γλυκαθηκα απο την εξωτερικη επικαλυψη και τα ξυλακια γιναν δυο...
μετα τσιμπησα και μια χουφτιτσα κρανα... αλλα με τσιγκλαγε ο εξ αποδω...
φτανω σπιτι, τα παιδια τρωνε ποπ κορν (low fat παρακαλω μικροκυμματων) και τσιμπησα 3-4... ανοιγω το ψυγειο και βλεπω μια ψευτο κρεπα (αλλα dukan χωρις λιπος και αλευρι) βαζω μεσα μια φετα μιλνερ και μισο λουκανικο γαλοπουλας, την ψηνω και ναταν κι αλλη... και στο καπακι τρωω και το προγραμματισμενο μου βραδυνο να ξεμπερδευω και με δαυτο.... τωρα πινω μια fanda verdia να χωνεψω... εχω κλαταρει...
δε ξερω αν το λενε γουρουνια υπερφαγικο Αγλαια ή Βαγγελη εγω μια φορα θεωρω οτι μηδενιζω απο αυριο...

----------


## florage

ξεχασα να περιγραψω συναισθηματα...
αρχικα βαρεμαρα και παρασυρθηκα απο την σοκολατα του παγωτου

μετα ηρθε στο περιπτερο ο συνεργατης που μας προμηθευει τα παιχνιδια απ εξω για να κανουμε ξεκαθαρισμα και μου εβγαλε εναν κουλο λογαριασμο για τον οποιο θα πρεπει να βαλω κι απο την τσεπη μου. αφησα τον αντρα μου να βρει την ακρη ακομα δεν ξερω τι εγινε αλλα εκνευριστηκα.

τωρα θελω να περασει απλα μια ωρα να βαλω τα παιδια για υπνο για να πεσω κι εγω... μαλλον μουροχαβλιαση απο αυτα που κατεβασα ειναι... τυψεις δεν εχω αλλα νομιζω οτι θα εχω το πρωι. συνηθως ετσι παθαινω... γκρρρρρρρρρρρρ

----------


## mare12

"ασχετο: πως ακριβως διαχωριζουμε το υπερφαγικο απο την απλη γουρουνια; " αυτό ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω κ εγώ κορίτσια χτες...

όμως την απάντηση νομίζω την έχω πρόσφατη: υπερφαγικό είναι να τρως θολωμένη μη πεινώντας έως ότου να τελειώσεις αυτό που άρχισες και μερικές φορές να ντύνεσαι για να βγεις και να πάρεις κ αλλο...και στο 2ωρο να ξανακάνεις το ίδιο πράγμα. 
Επίσης, θυμήθηκα την διατροφολόγο, η οποία είχε πάντα μια ελεύθερη μέρα στο εβδομαδιαίο μενού και αυτό ήταν ρουτίνα..δηλαδή φυσιολογικό και επιτρεπτό και σίγουρα όχι κατακριτέο. 

Florage εγώ στη θέση σου δε νομίζω να μηδένιζα πάντως. Δηλαδη αμα βγουμε και φάμε άτσαλα τι σημαίνει; ότι "χαλάσαμε τη δίαιτα"; αφου δεν κάνουμε δίαιτα...απλά αλλάξαμε τρόπο διατροφής και αν θέλουμε να το κάνουμε τρόπο ζωής θα μάθουμε να τα θεωρούμε φυσιολογικά αυτα...(στα λέω για να τα ακούω κ εγώ...) Εδώ όταν πήγαινα διακοπές μου ελεγε να δοκιμάζεις ένα απο όλα τα είδη που υπάρχουν στο τραπέζι. Κάτι ήξερε.

----------


## florage

δεν θεωρω υπερφαγικο το να φας λιγο παραπανω ακομα και χωρις να πεινας ενω περνας καλα μεσα σε παρεα. και γενικα να γουσταρεις κατι και να το ευχαριστιεσαι...

εγω μεχρι την μιση κρεπα το ψιλοευχαριστιομουν, αλλα απο κει και περα το εκανα ψυχαναγκαστικα δεν το γουσταρα καν απλα ηθελα να τα εξαφανισω να μην τα βλεπω...
εντελως μηχανικα και χωρις ευχαριστηση...
απο την αλλη ομως στο σπιτι υπαρχουν διαφορα γλυκισματα για τα παιδια kinder cookies γλυκο του κουταλιου κυδωνι που λατρευω κι ομως δεν πλησιασα καθολου... 
επισης σιγουρα εχω φουσκωσει αλλα δεν ειμαι σε σημειο σκασμου οπως συνηθιζα στο παρελθον και ουτε εχω διαθεση να γινω...
εγω θα το χαρακτηριζα υπερφαγικο μεν αλλα μινι και μετα απο ενα σημειο ελεγχομενο... 
δεν ειχε ζαχαρα λιπαρα και μεχρι μπροκολο εφαγα οταν θα μπορουσα χωρις να βγω απο το σπιτι να φαω και σοκολατα...

----------


## mare12

Τσιμπολόγημα...όπως ακριβώς είπε και η Ασημένια...και μάλιστα υγιεινό τσιμπολόγημα! προχωράς και δεν ασχολείσαι καν

----------


## mare12

κ εγώ τώρα που γύρισα εβαλα μια πίτα αλαδωτη στην τοστιέρα ζέστανα κ ενα σουβλάκι κοτόπουλο απο χτες, εβαλα και ντοματούλα κ εκανα αυτοσχέδιο σουβλάκι. το σκέφτομαι οτι ήταν παρατραβηγμένο για βραδυνό αλλά σήμερα είμαι γενικότερα off...Οπότε νανάκια και αύριο καινούρια μέρα με τις γνωστές καλές μας συνήθειες.

----------


## Ασημένια

Ρε Φλο ξεκόλλα που για ένα παγωτό λάιτ και μια ψευτοκρέπα (γιατί αυτά ήταν ουσιαστικά τα "παραπάνω") θα μηδενίσεις!
Μην ακούω χαζά!
Δηλαδή κάθε φορά που θα τρώμε μη προγραμματισμένα και λίγο παραπάνω θα το λέμε υπερφαγικο;
Δίκιο έχει η Μαρίνα, δεν κάνεις δίαιτα κάνεις μια πιο σωστή διατροφή.
Και τι είμαστε μωρέ στρατιωτάκια; Να τρώμε μόνο ότι έχουμε προγραμματίσει και την ώρα που το έχουμε προγραμματίσει;
Κατ'εμέ ΑΥΤΟ είναι "άρρωστο" και όχι η γουρουνιά του να υποκύψεις σε δεύτερο παγωτάκι.
Δεν σε μαλώνω, ξέρεις πώς το λέω, αλλά θυμώνω γιατί τα ίδια σκέφτομαι/κάνω και εγώ!
Ξε-κόλ-λα!
:love:

----------


## Ασημένια

> _Originally posted by mare12_
> κ εγώ τώρα που γύρισα εβαλα μια πίτα αλαδωτη στην τοστιέρα ζέστανα κ ενα σουβλάκι κοτόπουλο απο χτες, εβαλα και ντοματούλα κ εκανα αυτοσχέδιο σουβλάκι. το σκέφτομαι οτι ήταν παρατραβηγμένο για βραδυνό αλλά σήμερα είμαι γενικότερα off...Οπότε νανάκια και αύριο καινούρια μέρα με τις γνωστές καλές μας συνήθειες.


Ναι ρε συ πολύ παρατραβηγμένο:shocked2:
Πώς το επέτρεψες αυτό στον εαυτό σου;
Αντε τώρα να χωνέψεις βραδυάτικα πίτα αλάδωτη και καλαμάκι κοτόπουλο. Αμ η ντομάτα; Ασε ένα δράμα ζεις.
ΡΕ ΠΑΤΕ ΚΑΛΑΑΑΑ; Η να πάρω τον βούρδουλα;

----------


## florage

οκ κοριτσια, δεν επιμενω αλλο, 
εφαγα και 1 συκο και 2 δαμασκηνα για γλυκο τελος και παω για νανακια...
να δω πως θα ξυπνησω αυριο....

ευχαριστω πολυ παντως με εχετε σχεδον πεισει.... νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα νομιζω... 
φιλακια πολλα, παω να στολισω το επαθλο και να ταξιδεψω στον κοσμο του μορφεα...

----------


## mare12

εγω παλι πασαλείφτηκα και δεν μπορω να παω ακομα μεχρι να στεγνωσω...ας στρίψω ένα τσιγαράκι.

Ασημένια αυτό που είπες, πως όταν δεν εχεις κοιμηθεί καλά έχεις λιγούρες...πρεπει να ισχύει, όντως. οταν το διάβασα το συνειδητοποίησα οτι μου συμβαίνει κ μενα. 

Καληνύχτα Flo καλή ξεκούραση :)

----------


## mare12

Ασημένια εμένα ο νταλκάς μου ήταν τα γλυκά...και να φάω του σκασμού σουβλάκια και να πιω μπυρες δεν θα χαλαστώ καθόλου. αντίθετα αν κάνω παραστράτημα στο γλυκό, μετά το στραπάτσο των τελευταίων μηνών, θα το φέρω βαρέως. Είδα ότι με ηρεμία και λίγη προσοχή τα κιλά φεύγουν. τις άλλες τις εξαρτήσεις που δε φεύγουν εύκολα, αυτές φοβάμαι. 

Απηύδησα :crazy: άλλη κρέμα για τη μουρη αλλη για τα ματια αλλη για την μπακα αλλη για τα πόδια και αλλη για τις ραγάδες...αυτό δεν είναι περιποίηση! καίω θερμίδες μόνο απλώνοντάς τες. κουραστηκα

----------


## Ασημένια

Ονειρά γλυκά Φλο! 
Μόλις βρήκα γιατί ξέφυγες! Πήρες αέρα απο την απονομή βρε σταρούμπα μου! Δεν ήταν και λίγο όλοκληρο μπουκέτο αγκινάρες να με το συμπάθειο!

Μαρινάκι τα παιξες με τις παλιοκρέμες ε;:dork:
Ρε συ τον θέλει τον ψυχαναγκασμό του και αυτό μη νομίζεις!
Μα και εσύ παιδάκι μου, είπαμε στην γριά κλπ κλπ, όλες θες να τις βάζεις;!
Να σου κολλάς και ένσημα χαχαχα

Αυτό που λες συμβαίνει μάλλον γιατί έχεις στο μυαλό σου τα γλυκά σαν απαγορευμένα ε; Κατάλαβα καλά; 
Νιώθεις δηλαδή ότι αν υποκύψεις μετά θα έρθει το χάος...
Εγώ τα είχα απενοχοποιήσει για πολύ καιρό και όλα μου τα κιλά (25+) τα έχασα τρώγοντας κάθε μέρα γλυκάκι.
Τελευταία όμως τα φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ και θέλω να το διορθώσω...
Ολοι λένε ότι δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα, κάνουν κακό κλπ και έχουν και δίκιο αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να ζήσω χωρίς αυτά, είναι το μοναδικό πράγμα που απολαμβάνω. 
Δεν πίνω, δεν καπνίζω, δεν μου αρέσουν τα κοψίδια, δεν τρώω καν κρέας, μόνο αυτή την αδυναμία έχω.
Εσύ ποιές εξαρτήσεις εννοείς ότι φοβάσαι πέρα απο τα γλυκά;

----------


## mare12

Καλησπέρα! δεν έμπαινε σήμερα ε; είχε πρόβλημα το φορουμ μάλλον. 
Ναι μετά από αυτό που πέρασα τα θεωρώ πηγή του κακού...πραγματικά. Δε νομίζω να έχω ξαναπεράσει τόσο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα χωρίς γλυκό. Φαντάσου ότι σπίτι έχω όλες τις πιθανές μορφές φορμών σιλικόνης για κεηκ σοκολατοπιτες κλπ που έφτιαχνα και τώρα ειμαι σα ψάρι εξω απ το νερό. Τα γλυκά ήταν η μεγάλη μου αδυναμία.

----------


## mare12

25+ και με γλυκά;

----------


## Ασημένια

Μαρινάκι ναι, δεν υπήρχε άλλος τρόπος για εμένα, τότε ειδικά είχα ακόμα πιο χοντρό πρόβλημα.
Με το ένα την εβδομάδα κατέληγα σε 3ήμερα τσιμπούσια απο τη στέρηση. Καλά μη φανταστείς κάθε μέρα πάστα, αλλά σίγουρα παγωτάκι ή μία μαρς ή μισό πακέτο πουράκια τέτοια πράγματα... 
Επίσης δεν τα έχασα γρήγορα γιατί ακολουθούσα κάτι που θα μπορούσα να το εφαρμόζω σε όλη μου τη ζωή, καμία σχέση με δίαιτα. Την μια μέρα πρόσεχα, την άλλη συντήρηση τέτοια πράγματα.
Το θέμα είναι ότι τα είχα απομυθοποιήσει ενώ τώρα περνάω την αντίθετη φάση και με φοβίζει.
Οσο και να χαίρομαι για την αποχή απο τη ζάχαρη, όσο και αν έχει μειωθεί η επιθυμία μου γιαυτά, φοβάμαι ότι στην πρώτη ευκαιρία το τερατάκι θα ξυπνήσει. 
Και εγώ το τελευταίο 2-3μηνο περνάω το μεγαλύτερο διάστημα αποχής, με διαλείμματα βέβαια αλλά και πάλι ποτέ δεν είχα ξανααντέξει τόσο.
Αλλά νιώθω ότι είμαι σε λάθος δρόμο και είμαι.

----------


## florage

hello!!! οριστε μεχρι και το φορουμ επεσε για να με βγαλει απο την δυσκολη θεση να απολογουμαι για τα χθεσινα μου χαλια...
τελικα ηταν πολυ καλη η κινηση που εκανα με τα συκα και τα δαμασκηνα στο τελος γιατι βοηθησαν πολυ... μεχρι και τη ζυγαρια ξεγελασαν και το χθεσινο σαν να μην εγινε!!!

κι εγω εχω τρελα με τα γλυκα, εννοειται, αλλα εμενα με βοηθανε πολυ και τα μουφα γλυκακια με γλυκαντικο ζελατινη κλπ και ζεγελιεμαι μια χαρα,... βεβαια μολις βαλω στο στομα μου αυτη την σιχαμενη αιδιαστικη σοκολατα ξαναθυμαμαι την πραγματικη γευση του κανονικου γλυκου και τα κανω ολα λιμπα... οποτε προτιμω να τα κραταω στην black list...

----------


## Ασημένια

> _Originally posted by florage_
> hello!!! οριστε μεχρι και το φορουμ επεσε για να με βγαλει απο την δυσκολη θεση να απολογουμαι για τα χθεσινα μου χαλια...
> τελικα ηταν πολυ καλη η κινηση που εκανα με τα συκα και τα δαμασκηνα στο τελος γιατι βοηθησαν πολυ... μεχρι και τη ζυγαρια ξεγελασαν και το χθεσινο σαν να μην εγινε!!!
> 
> κι εγω εχω τρελα με τα γλυκα, εννοειται, αλλα εμενα με βοηθανε πολυ και τα μουφα γλυκακια με γλυκαντικο ζελατινη κλπ και ζεγελιεμαι μια χαρα,... βεβαια μολις βαλω στο στομα μου αυτη την σιχαμενη αιδιαστικη σοκολατα ξαναθυμαμαι την πραγματικη γευση του κανονικου γλυκου και τα κανω ολα λιμπα... οποτε προτιμω να τα κραταω στην black list...


Φλο μαζί γράφαμε, τα "σταρ" πνεύματα συναντιούνται χαχα
Είδες τι αναστάτωση έφερες στο φόρουμ με την καταστροφολογία σου;
Ελα ρε δεν πήρες 2κιλο;:shocked2: Θα είναι χαλασμένη η ζυγαριά δεν μπορεί! 
Αι μαρή που περίμενες ότι θα παχύνεις κιόλας με τις 300 θερμίδες!

(Ασχετο: Καλέ έχεις προσέξει ότι το τρίτο σου αγγελάκι είναι "αλλού"; Μάλλον είναι μπάσταρδο, δεν μου μοιάζει για αδερφάκι με τα άλλα χαχαχα)

----------


## florage

2 κιλαααα;;;; αντε χασου ρε!!! παιζεις με τον πονο μου!!! 
και ποιος μιλαει για καταστροφολογια τωρα; περνας το μεγαλυτερο διαστημα αποχης αλλα εισαι σε λαθος δρομο... εσυ θες δηλαδη απλα να ξυπνησεις ενα πρωι και να μπορεις ετσι απλα να φας με μετρο αυτα που τοσο καιρο πυρωδοτουσαν ξεσπασματα; δεν νομιζω οτι μπορει να γινει αυτο... εγω τουλαχιστον ετσι εχω καταλλαβει... κερδιζουμε χρονο απεχοντας αρχικα απο τις επικινδυνες εθιστικες ουσιες χτιζοντας παραλληλα αυτεπεποιθηση και πιστη στον εαυτο μας και προσπαθουμε να δουμε συναισθηματα και σκεψεις εξω απο ολο αυτο πιο ηρεμα και οταν καποιες στιγμες νιωσουμε πιο δυνατες προσπαθουμε να τις ενταξουμε κι αυτες σε μικρες μικρες δοσεις μακρυα ομως απο επικινδυνες καταστασεις και συναισθηματα, εκ του ασφαλους. και βλεποντας και κανοντας αλλα δουλευοντας το παραλληλα κι εσωτερικα. 
και το τριτο μου αγγελακι δεν ειναι μπασταρδο ειναι αυτο του μηνα γι αυτο το εκανα αλλιως νταξ;;;

----------


## mare12

Καλημερούδια κόρες με τα αγγελουδάκια σας τα όμορφα.

Ασημένια μπράβο για την απώλεια...ζόρικη. Κ εγω το ιδιο τερατακι φοβαμαι. Θελω να ελπίζω πως όταν εμφανιστεί θα το στειλουμε απο κει που ηρθε.

Μου εφερε η αδερφή μου κρεμουλα απο ρυζαλευρο λεει. επίσης είπε και κατι για μηλο;από μηλό; πρεπει να ψαξω τι στο καλο ειναι αυτο

Καλό και "καθαρό" Σ/Κ να έχουμε.

----------


## Ασημένια

Γειά σας κοριτσάκια!

Φλο σόρρυ που στο έθιξα ρε, δεν θα ξαναγίνει!(Για το μασταρδάκι μιλάω :lol: )Οσο για τον μεγάλο μας βραχνά ένα δίκιο το έχεις και απο εδώ και πέρα δεν του δίνω άλλη σημασία! Θα σκέφτομαι μόνο θετικά και ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει. Την απόφαση μου την έχω πάρει, όταν το επιθυμώ πραγματικά θα το τρώω...και ο θεός βοηθός!

Μαρινάκι την δοκίμασες; Νόστιμη; Εγώ το ρυζάλευρο το έχω δει μόνο στις κρέμες για μωρά αλλά χωρίς πρόσθετα νομίζω και το ζαχάρωνα.
Για το μήλο δεν κατάλαβα, αλλά μάλλον ούτε εσύ οποτε...:lol:

----------


## mare12

:P
Δοκίμασα μια κουταλιά...δε μ αρεσε καθόλου. Δεν ειναι το παιδικό ρυζάλευρο που τρώγαμε κάποτε...(μεχρι το δημοτικο μου το εφτιαχνε η μανουλα μου...:p) Αντίθετα στο σκυλακι μου αρεσε τρελα. δεν της ξαναδίνω όμως γιατί απο τη ζάχαρη βάρεσε τρελές τσίτες.

----------

